# Plattekill Conditions



## ScottySkis

?????

The Platty trail crew is CRAZY busy this summer working on maintenance and cleaning up of so many trails on the mountain. Any guess what trail this is? Next up Overlook! #myplatty #catskills #catskillskiing #keepingitreal #trailcrew #winteriscoming @ Plattekill Mountain


----------



## NYSkiBlog

The Plattekill Tree Skiing Work Day 2022


The 12th annual: It's on! Click through to join us November 5th, 2022.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Brownski

I’m excited to cut some brush. Who else is in?


----------



## Harvey

_"Due to possible governmental capacity limitations, we will prioritize season pass holders. We will be selling daily lift tickets, but there will be limits. Therefore we will not be promoting discount lift ticket sales.

Daily lift tickets will likely have to be purchased in advance online, via a portal we are currently working on, at full price. Season pass holders will not have to make reservations.

We plan to make everyone feel safe with much reduced daily skier numbers, making an already special ski experience even better. We may also need to limit the number of people in the lodge and will have outdoor food and beverage services available.

We are preselling rentals and are working on an app so that we can presell equipment to eliminate the lines and crowds in the rental shop. Contactless ski school checkin, will allowing our guests to go straight to the learning center."_


----------



## MarzNC

@Harvey : was that in an email? I don't see anything on the Platty website yet.

Noticed the parking pass options. How many parking spaces does that involve?


----------



## Harvey

MarzNC said:


> @Harvey : was that in an email? I don't see anything on the Platty website yet.



I saw a quote on Alpine Zone that didn't seem quite right to me. I reached out to Laz, and he said something like "I don't think I ever said that. It doesn't sound like me."

I asked him if he had something I could share here. He gave me the above in a text.


----------



## ScottySkis

Harvey said:


> _"Due to possible governmental capacity limitations, we will prioritize season pass holders. We will be selling daily lift tickets, but there will be limits. Therefore we will not be promoting discount lift ticket sales.
> 
> Daily lift tickets will likely have to be purchased in advance online, via a portal we are currently working on, at full price. Season pass holders will not have to make reservations.
> 
> We plan to make everyone feel safe with much reduced daily skier numbers, making an already special ski experience even better. We may also need to limit the number of people in the lodge and will have outdoor food and beverage services available.
> 
> We are preselling rentals and are working on an app so that we can presell equipment to eliminate the lines and crowds in the rental shop. Contactless ski school checkin, will allowing our guests to go straight to the learning center."_


Sorry I meant no harm I was only trying to help.
Yes I have asked Platt owner few months ago about pass situation with that what he said.
I really meant no harm.


----------



## Harvey

ScottySkis said:


> Sorry I meant no harm I was only trying to help.



No sweat Scotty, it's all good.

As you can imagine the situation is fluid, changing all the time, so it's good we had a chance to get his current thinking out there.


----------



## ScottySkis

Awesome idea
http://web-extract.constantcontact....7701/5d4cc8ab-19f8-4661-8759-b750cfc44eb2.jpg 









Covid-19 | Plattekill Mountain







www.plattekill.com


----------



## Brownski

Just a reminder that tomorrow is glade clearing day. Meeting up at the base area at 9 AM. The more the merrier


----------



## Brownski




----------



## Harvey

Sweet shot broski.


----------



## ScottySkis

Awesome idea for sure





Enclosing an area on the deck for new outdoor food and beverage service. Keeping it Real, keeping you safe. 
#winteriscoming #covidsafety #keepingitreal #catskills #catskillskiing


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## Harvey

Looks like Platty moved a cam to the top of the triple. I like it:









The Catskill Mountain Webcam | Plattekill Mountain







www.plattekill.com


----------



## marcski

I like it. Table tops on the beginner slope!


----------



## ScottySkis

*Full time guest services position includes working with the public, ticket sales, office tasks, answering phones, placing orders, and multitasking. Weekends and school holiday weeks are a must. Interested candidate can apply in person at the mountain, or get our application online at https://www.plattekill.com/employment/*


----------



## MikePom

I'm going to have to clear my calendar for Friday's.


----------



## Harvey

MikePom said:


> I'm going to have to clear my calendar for Friday's



I would recommend getting a pass.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

"Skiers can buy tickets for Fridays (non-holiday) and weekend/holidays - different pricing, 2 options. Please direct everyone to our webstore (link below) where they can buy either of these type tickets as well as season passes. We are limiting tickets based on season passes and number of passholders in a day. There are capacity limits on tickets that will be sold. Thanks. Stay safe."



https://www.sportcodestore.com/PlattekillMountain/


----------



## rfreeman

Plattekille weekend day pass $82? Wow that seems high. Did the price just shoot up this year? Can't say I have paid full price window rate in a while.


----------



## Campgottagopee

rfreeman said:


> Plattekille weekend day pass $82? Wow that seems high. Did the price just shoot up this year? Can't say I have paid full price window rate in a while.



I can't think of anything that hasn't gone up in price.


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> I would recommend getting a pass.



Gore is $105. It was $74 last year.

Every mountain has raised their day ticket rates. It's basic business. You know you are going to lose money this year, and you know the demand for tickets will be more you can service.

There is going to be no discounts, BOGOs, whatever, anywhere this year.

If you want to ski Plattekill this year you should buy a pass.


----------



## JTG

Buying tickets this year could get dicey. Assuming you are going to ski 75% weekends and 25% weekdays the break even on a Platty pass would be 10 days. I doubt I’ll get anywhere near that at Platty so it will be ticket roulette for me.


----------



## JTG

I hope Powder Daize won’t be limited to pass holders....that would suck.


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> I would recommend getting a pass.



I have been saying this ^^ for months.

IMO the math has changed. It really boils down to how badly do you want to ski. Not saying that with any attitude either. The mountains have zero incentive (or maybe negative incentive) to discount.

Powderdaize will be like any other day. If a lot of passholders show up there may be limited day tickets and they will be full price I'm sure. The one thing about the pandemic is that many people have more weekday flexibility than in the past. Weekdays are likely to be busier.


----------



## rfreeman

I am skeptical that demand will exceed supply at Plattekill. In the 15-20 times I have skied there over the past 30 years I have never waited in a lift line for more than 2 minutes unless the lift stopped working.

Having an Epic Pass and living about 3.5 hrs from Plattekill - it is a place I might hit 1 or 2 times a season if they got a dump of fresh snow, but would not consider a pass there.

And at $82 I am way less likely to drive an extra 80 min r/t to ski there instead of hitting Hunter for free. With the various deals available I don't believe I have ever paid more than half that price before.

It has a lot of charm and challenge and is unique - but is definitely a budget operation with 2 slow lifts and negligible snow making or grooming


----------



## JTG

Harvey said:


> IMO the math has changed. It really boils down to how badly do you want to ski.


Agreed. Traditional break even is out the window. Comes down to how much of a premium you are willing to pay to get what you want. Unfortunately, with day ticket prices up everywhere, if you don’t have a pass you are already paying 50% to 60% more than you did last year. The premium goes on from there if you get a pass and don’t hit “break even” days. If I get a Platty pass and only get there 4 days I’m guaranteed to ski....but I’d be paying $175 a day. I don’t like the new math! If I cannot accept the new math it’s ticket roulette....


----------



## marcski

Harvey said:


> Gore is $105. It was $74 last year.
> 
> Every mountain has raised their day ticket rates. It's basic business. You know you are going to lose money this year, and you know the demand for tickets will be more you can service.
> 
> There is going to be no discounts, BOGOs, whatever, anywhere this year.
> 
> If you want to ski Plattekill this year you should buy a pass.


I may end up with 3 passes this winter. Although, I think I may end up NOT using my Ikon and having it roll over to the 21-22 season.


----------



## Harvey

rfreeman said:


> I am skeptical that demand will exceed supply at Plattekill. In the 15-20 times I have skied there over the past 30 years I have never waited in a lift line for more than 2 minutes unless the lift stopped working.
> 
> Having an Epic Pass and living about 3.5 hrs from Plattekill - it is a place I might hit 1 or 2 times a season if they got a dump of fresh snow, but would not consider a pass there.
> 
> And at $82 I am way less likely to drive an extra 80 min r/t to ski there instead of hitting Hunter for free. With the various deals available I don't believe I have ever paid more than half that price before.
> 
> It has a lot of charm and challenge and is unique - but is definitely a budget operation with 2 slow lifts and negligible snow making or grooming



I hope you are right about demand. If Hunter and Windham and Belle can satisfy all of their demand, you could be right. But if Hunter has to turn away even 20%, it could make a big difference to the other three mountains. Plus I have heard dozens of skiers disclose their "secret plan" to ski NY now that they feel VT less accessible.

I don't know what will happen. All I really know that at my age, I don't want to miss out on a season because tickets were expensive. I want to ski and I will pay for the privilege.

I'm assuming by saying Hunter is free, you are really saying you've already paid for it?

Full disclosure, I am that odd skier that considers all those thing to be in the plus column: charm, challenge, unique, slow lifts and more natural conditions. All you have to do is look at skier visit numbers to know I am in a small minority.


----------



## rfreeman

Yes I have Epic Local passes for 3 (cheaper than Plattekill passes for 3 and good 7 days a week at 45 mountains instead of 3 days a week at 1) so Hunter is paid for. And I consider all those things about Plattkill to be assets as well - which is why I might still have bought day tix there if rates were comparable to past years.

But I do expect prices to be somewhat commensurate to what they are paying to provide the service. And the minimal snowmaking and grooming and lifts that are 30-50 years old and fully depreciated certainly keep their costs way down.

At this price point I expect their business to decline to the point that this could be their final season.


Harvey said:


> I hope you are right about demand. If Hunter and Windham and Belle can satisfy all of their demand, you could be right. But if Hunter has to turn away even 20%, it could make a big difference to the other three mountains. Plus I have heard dozens of skiers disclose their "secret plan" to ski NY now that they feel VT less accessible.
> 
> I don't know what will happen. All I really know that at my age, I don't want to miss out on a season because tickets were expensive. I want to ski and I will pay for the privilege.
> 
> I'm assuming by saying Hunter is free, you are really saying you've already paid for it?
> 
> Full disclosure, I am that odd skier that considers all those thing to be in the plus column: charm, challenge, unique, slow lifts and more natural conditions. All you have to do is look at skier visit numbers to know I am in a small minority.


----------



## marcski

I'll join you Harv, and raise you one!


----------



## marcski

rfreeman said:


> Yes I have Epic Local passes for 3 (cheaper than Plattekill passes for 3 and good 7 days a week at 45 mountains instead of 3 days a week at 1) so Hunter is paid for. And I consider all those things about Plattkill to be assets as well. But still expect prices to be somewhat commensurate to what they are paying to provide the service. And the minimal snowmaking and grooming and lifts that are 30-50 years old and fully depreciated certainly keep their costs way down.
> 
> At this price point I expect their business to decline to the point that this could be their final season.



Every ski area in the country will have their business decline this season. And, I wouldn't hold your breath too long on this being Platty's last season.


----------



## Campgottagopee

rfreeman said:


> At this price point I expect their business to decline to the point that this could be their final season.



Not a chance. I've never skied Platty but I do ski at a small independently owned ski hill in CNY. These guys are smart operators, have good people, and have seen this year coming. They're ready for it, and will weather this just like many other obstacles they face in the ski industry.


----------



## MarzNC

rfreeman said:


> But I do expect prices to be somewhat commensurate to what they are paying to provide the service. And the minimal snowmaking and grooming and lifts that are 30-50 years old and fully depreciated certainly keep their costs way down.


That only applies to a normal season. 2020-21 is anything but normal.

For context, the day ticket price at Crystal in WA is double what it was last season. Crystal is owned by Alterra now. Went from $75 to $149. When someone on another ski forum fussed, I pointed out that when a ski area is limited to 50% capacity but still has to cover fixed costs based on winter revenue, it only makes sense to double the ticket price.

Buying a 1-location season pass is an investment is a local mountain and the people who work there. I've been doing that for Massanutten even for seasons where I was only going to break even when making the drive with a kid in elementary school, which was 6-7 days at VA ticket prices (~$70 on weekends for 70 acres, 1100 ft vertical).

Plattekill is special. As are all "old school" ski areas. On a normal weekend, if I still lived in NYC driving a little farther for the calm vibe of Plattekill would definitely be worth it compared to the three Catskill mountains that I consider "ski resorts" as opposed to "ski areas." While I love the high-speed lift at Jiminy Peak and am quite willing to pay more for a ticket there, I also enjoyed skiing at nearby Berkshire East riding slow fixed-grip lifts for far less. It's apples and oranges to compare a 4-season resort with slopeside lodging like JP to a day trip ski area like BEast.

You know Plattekill is only open Fri-Sun, right?


----------



## rfreeman

MarzNC said:


> That only applies to a normal season. 2020-21 is anything but normal.
> 
> For context, the day ticket price at Crystal in WA is double what it was last season. Crystal is owned by Alterra now. Went from $75 to $149. When someone on another ski forum fussed, I pointed out that when a ski area is limited to 50% capacity but still has to cover fixed costs based on winter revenue, it only makes sense to double the ticket price.
> 
> Buying a 1-location season pass is an investment is a local mountain and the people who work there. I've been doing that for Massanutten even for seasons where I was only going to break even when making the drive with a kid in elementary school, which was 6-7 days at VA ticket prices (~$70 on weekends for 70 acres, 1100 ft vertical).
> 
> Plattekill is special. As are all "old school" ski areas. On a normal weekend, if I still lived in NYC driving a little farther for the calm vibe of Plattekill would definitely be worth it compared to the three Catskill mountains that I consider "ski resorts" as opposed to "ski areas." While I love the high-speed lift at Jiminy Peak and am quite willing to pay more for a ticket there, I also enjoyed skiing at nearby Berkshire East riding slow fixed-grip lifts for far less. It's apples and oranges to compare a 4-season resort with slopeside lodging like JP to a day trip ski area like BEast.
> 
> You know Plattekill is only open Fri-Sun, right?


Yes I am aware they are only open 3 days a week. And I agree they are special which is why I would buy a reasonably priced ticket to ski there in the right conditions even when I have a pass to use other places.

Do you really think Plattekill has ever hit 50% of capacity? Certainly not any time I have ever been there.

I am not seeing how "this season" increases their costs significantly or decreases their volume except to the extent higher prices decrease their volume.


----------



## JTG

Agreed. Me thinks it will be a good year for Platty. As a small operation they are probably pretty cost effective (and why would those costs increase in the upcoming fugly season?), and given that they’ve never been super busy (compared to other areas) I bet their traffic will be the same (maybe even increase) this year compared to years past, even with the impact of capacity restrictions. Word had been getting out already (about the snow, terrain, and special nature of the place), now all those NY and NJ people who can’t go to VT have to go somewhere, and places like Huntah will be more affected by capacity limits than places like Platty.

Maybe.

Maybe I should combine a season pass at Platty with an Empire Card at WF....


----------



## MarzNC

rfreeman said:


> I am not seeing how "this season" increases their costs significantly or decreases their volume except to the extent higher prices decrease their volume.


Plexiglass isn't cheap. Probably not too much of it has been added at Plattekill but my sense is that every ski area has had to spend money on adjustments that are only necessary because of the pandemic. I've been listening to the Podcast by SAM where GMs are sharing general info about how they've been preparing for the this season. Has included small ski areas as well as destination resorts.



JTG said:


> bet their traffic will be the same (maybe even increase) this year compared to years past, even with the impact of capacity restrictions.



How much does revenue from the grill and bar matter to Plattekill? It would guess that might be down. So not an increased cost, but decreased revenue could be another factor.

In any case, it will become more obvious by early Jan what type of numbers Plattekill is likely to have from ticket sales. Given the scarcity of day tickets in general, I don't think a higher price is going to be much of a deterrent.


----------



## MarzNC

rfreeman said:


> Do you really think Plattekill has ever hit 50% of capacity? Certainly not any time I have ever been there.


Can't answer that question. When I went to check Plattekill out, it was on a Friday during late season when I had another reason to be driving around the northeast. Had a ball, but have never really had another chance to get there. From NC it makes far more sense to fly west than drive north of DC.


----------



## JTG

Good point on the lost foodservice and bar revenue, although probably not as significant at a smaller place like Platty as compared to larger operations.

Maybe.


----------



## rfreeman

Interesting article https://skiing.substack.com/p/why-plattekill-could-become-king


----------



## rfreeman

Re food and beverage


----------



## Brownski

Keeping the lodge at 50% capacity is going to be the challenge this year. Determining what 50% even means for his lifts will be hard also but I’m sure they’ll figure it out. Barring a generalized shutdown order from the state, I’m sure Platty will do fine this year. Where do you think all the Stratton and Okemo skiers are gonna end up when Hunter and Windham max out?


----------



## rfreeman

Brownski said:


> Keeping the lodge at 50% capacity is going to be the challenge this year. Determining what 50% even means for his lifts will be hard also but I’m sure they’ll figure it out. Barring a generalized shutdown order from the state, I’m sure Platty will do fine this year. Where do you think all the Stratton and Okemo skiers are gonna end up when Hunter and Windham max out?


You will be able to tell the Stratton and Okemo skiers at Plattekill as they will mostly be trying to get themselves back on top of their skis in the ungroomed natural conditions.

In all honesty I think Stratton and Okemo lots are going to be full of out of state plates on cars owned by people who have attested to having met quarantine requirements, truthfully or not.


----------



## Brownski

Maybe. A VT mountain manager said recently that summer business was off 70%. Most people try to follow rules, If Plattys business is off I’m sure he’ll offer some Friday discounts. Either way, I will stick my neck out and predict he doesn’t go out of business any time soon.


----------



## rfreeman

Brownski said:


> Maybe. A VT mountain manager said recently that summer business was off 70%. Most people try to follow rules, If Plattys business is off I’m sure he’ll offer some Friday discounts. Either way, I will stick my neck out and predict he doesn’t go out of business any time soon.


I certainly hope he doesn't. My bet for VT is that day ticket purchases will be way down but that Epic and Ikon passholders will largely show up.

There have been no issues getting advance reservations for peak holiday dates at Hunter or NH Epic Resorts - which suggests folks are not shunning VT - especially as folks are more likely to shun air travel than to adhere to interstate travel rules


----------



## MarzNC

Brownski said:


> Keeping the lodge at 50% capacity is going to be the challenge this year. Determining what 50% even means for his lifts will be hard also but I’m sure they’ll figure it out. Barring a generalized shutdown order from the state, I’m sure Platty will do fine this year. Where do you think all the Stratton and Okemo skiers are gonna end up when Hunter and Windham max out?


What I've heard related to coming up with a number for day tickets is that the idea is to use adjusted math for uphill capacity of the lifts. For instance normally would compute based on the speed of a lift and 4 people per chair. With spacing could start with 2 people per chair and perhaps to go 3 depending on how things usually go a busy day. Do people tend to come as a family? Do people who aren't family drive together, which means they can ride a lift together?

Another approach is to come up with a general maximum for the season based on some percentage of the busiest few days of recent seasons. That was mentioned for day trip mountains in a couple of regions.

No one is planning on counting people as they are loading a lift. However, in some regions people will be counting how many people are in a base lodge building. Nubs Nob is thinking about using a scanner at the designated Entrance and Exit doors to automatically count people as they go thru the doors.

In any case, the winter ops plan has to be approved by local and state public health authorities. Obviously if state rules change, then a revised plan has submitted for approval. Ideally, a ski area has back up plans ready from the start for likely situations. Although pretty hard to predict what will happen next during a pandemic.


----------



## Harvey

The lodge capacity will be an issue, IMO more than anything else. Second might be making room at the base if there are lift lines.

As much as we pow hounds might not want to admit it, we don't drive Plattekill's revenue if we show up with bogos, beers and bag lunches. It's the families, with lessons and rentals and F&B that create the difference between a bad and good year.

You might not believe this but Christmas is actually normally a pretty reliable thing at Plattekill. The most important lift revenue wise at Christmas is the magic carpet, and it doesn't take much manmade to get it going. How do you think magic carpet business will do if you can't go inside to warm up and get hot cocoa?

Mountain rentals are big too. That Jehovah's Witness mountain rental group... well let's just that you might be surprised to know how their F&B tab compares to a month of Liftopia revenue. Rentals are social occasions that depend a lot on the lodge.

While costs may not be too much higher this year, revenue is going to take a hit, if you can't fill the lodge.

On the upside Plattekill is debt averse. I'd be surprised to see them go down from one bad season.

The Epic/Ikon model is a good weather hedge... with ski areas all over the country someone has to have a good season, it will snow SOMEWHERE right? But it doesn't hedge against everyone getting shut down everywhere. How much debt do those guys have? Do they have the cash to service it if every ski area has a bad year? I have no idea. I hope they do, because it is a possibility.

Look I'm a homer and you can discount what I think. But that is what I think, based on what I know.




Full lifts, empty terrain


----------



## rfreeman

Plattekill also apparently owns their property outright with no mortgage.

With Epic I knew Hunter was the one surefire place I could get to given NY/NJ being in lockstep on no quarantine requirements between states - so if Hunter closes a % of season then I get that % applied as a discount to next year's pass. Now if this season is such a calamity that Vail goes bankrupt and shuts all it mountains permanently I will be out of luck and most of my $ most likely. But is the US suffers a calamity to that extent - me being out $1500 for 3 ski passes will be a "first world problem" if we all still have our health and I have my job - and I will write it off to experience as I did my "credit only" refund for plane tix and hotel in Vail last April.


----------



## Harvey

I wasn't saying all that bad stuff would happen and I wasn't taking a shot at Vail or Alterra. Just that I believe Plattekill will survive. Didn't mean to be so dramatic, got carried away.

And look, if NY does something to kill travel from NJ, you're going to have an insane forum mod on your hands. So yeah there is that.

?


----------



## Brownski

I don’t think Vail will go out of business. They might lay off lots of employees, sell a few mountains and quash all thier capital projects. And if they figure out that discounting their mega pass product too much prevents them from selling day tickets at frontline price and destroyed their margin, they might have to raise the price on it a lot next year.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> And look, if NY does something to kill travel from NJ, you're going to have an insane forum mod on your hands. So yeah there is that.


I’m going to adopt the VT‘er position and say “Stay the F home, typhoid Harvey!” You can ski Campgaw and Mountain Crack.


----------



## marcski

Platty has a good bar scene which will take a hit. Most ski areas will feel the lodge restrictions, lack of booze and food sales.

There are a few days each season, some more than others, with cars parked down the road...sometimes up to a mile.


----------



## rfreeman

Parking is their capacity limit -they don't have enough lot space to make lift lines. Which is rational as it is so seldom an issue.


----------



## marcski

On


rfreeman said:


> Parking is their capacity limit -they don't have enough lot space to make lift lines. Which is rational as it is so seldom an issue.


On those busy days there are def some lines, nothing like Hunter, but lines. 

Unfortunately, lodge capacity will not only cut F&B revenue but will also keep skiers away.


----------



## gorgonzola

Brownski said:


> I’m going to adopt the VT‘er position and say “Stay the F home, typhoid Harvey!” You can ski Campgaw and Mountain Crack.


wjw, don't forget big snow lol!


----------



## rfreeman

Hit the aptly initialed BS in Sept. Not bad to test our new seasonal rental gear in Sept skiing in NJ - but once a year max.


----------



## Harvey

Bring it my brothers...


----------



## marcski

How hands on is that! Just another reason to love.


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## Brownski

Do we know when opening day will be? Operational details?


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Do we know when opening day will be? Operational details?



I haven't seen any guidance. I want to ask, but they are so crazy busy... maybe closer to opening day?

Hey who has a Plattekill pass, raise your hand.


----------



## ScottySkis

Harvey said:


> I haven't seen any guidance. I want to ask, but they are so crazy busy... maybe closer to opening day?
> 
> Hey who has a Plattekill pass, raise your hand.


My friend does and I would had happily bought 1 but for my health reasons I don't think I ski more than few times
I happy to pay for lift ticket


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Do we know when opening day will be? Operational details?


Opening day is a week from tomorrow.

Lift tickets in advance, not sure how they are going to handle the lodge etc.

More here:









Plattekill Lift Tickets


We're extending our pass deadline to make life easier.




www.plattekill.com













Covid-19 | Plattekill Mountain







www.plattekill.com





I will see if I can learn more.


----------



## JTG

Is there an actual season pass deadline? Can’t find one on the website.


----------



## Harvey

I believe the early deadline is passed. I *think* there is only one early deadline?

I defer to anyone who knows for sure.


----------



## G.ski

Early price $669; $709 now I believe.

Yes I have a Platty pass.


----------



## Harvey

Looks skiable in spots


----------



## x10003q

Not exactly


----------



## Scottski63

There is skiable snow


----------



## JTG

Harvey....time you get some scoop here. If Platty gets 12-18 inches Wed night will they open early, either Thursday, Friday, or both? Find out what you can, report back, please! I could go for starting my season with a Powder Daize, probably even buy a season pass to do it!


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> I would recommend getting a pass.



I may change signature.

I think I've shared my ideas about price sensitivity in the 20/21 season. For some, you will see it go out the window. Speaking to Danielle today, she said she had seen none, no sensitivity. The people buying passes are people who want to ski. The pass deadline didn't even seem to matter.

They lost all of their weddings this summer except one. And the one that happened was called an "elopement" with the big part to come next year. The "good news" is all the cancelled weddings were reschedule for next year an they are basically sold old.

Opening day is a week from today. No one was talking about opening. Look at X's pic... "nothing to ski here."


----------



## Harvey

From yesterday... we skied the manmade of Sundown, Shredded Moz and Upper Face.





Laz said he only had 6 or 8 hours on Upper Face and we'd probably have to so some jump turns. 

At the top, the ridgeline trails like Bumps were basically good to go.

From the front it looked like Northface had the most natural snow of the fall line stuff.





We got over to the bottom and found it skiable.

The rest of the story is here:









Plattekill Tower Pad Day


Prep for opening. More fun than you might think.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## JTG

Sooo, theoretically, there could be some good skiing if they were to get, say, a foot of snow.....


----------



## Harvey

A foot would be sweet.

"It is snowing now and we are staging the guns. We will be blowing again later today."


----------



## JTG

Harvey said:


> A foot would be sweet.
> 
> "It is snowing now and we are staging the guns. We will be blowing again later today."


How many NYSBloggers with touring gear would be willing to show up for a foot plus of powder on, say, Friday....if this storm comes off and Laz has no plan to open Friday? Just thinking crazy thoughts in my head, like a super discounted mountain rental with no lifts or services....just a NYSBlog kind of free heel, touring, tele kind of event???

Crazy, probably unworkable, idea, but how cool could that be?


----------



## Harvey

The issue right now is ticketing. Unlikely they are going to be ready to spin before Sat.

Back to my original recommendation: If they do it will likely be passholders only, but it is still undetermined.


----------



## JTG

The idea was to earn turns....no lifts, no tickets. 

However, “undetermined” makes it sound like an earlier opening may not be entirely out of the question....???


----------



## gefiltephish

JTG said:


> The idea was to earn turns....no lifts, no tickets.
> 
> However, “undetermined” makes it sound like an earlier opening may not be entirely out of the question....???


I would be very interested in earning some turns Fri. Given the prep for opening weekend, I assume this would only work if it was OK'd by them...


----------



## Harvey

gefiltephish said:


> I assume this would only work if it was OK'd by them...


?

Laz has been pretty clear about this when I spoke to him. You need pass, seasons or day, to skin.


----------



## JTG

So is there a way to get it ok’d by them....if, say, someone did have a season pass, or if a bunch of us pooled together some $$$ and wanted to “rent the mountain” for the day...if the hill wasn’t going to be otherwise open?

Seriously, if there’s a bunch of snow...and Laz won’t be in a position to spin lifts...and we wouldn’t get in their way...I’d be willing to chip in several hundred bucks to put some money in Laz’s pocket and get a NYSB meet up happening. Maybe I’m not the only one who feels that way?


----------



## x10003q

JTG said:


> So is there a way to get it ok’d by them....if, say, someone did have a season pass, or if a bunch of us pooled together some $$$ and wanted to “rent the mountain” for the day...if the hill wasn’t going to be otherwise open?
> 
> Seriously, if there’s a bunch of snow...and Laz won’t be in a position to spin lifts...and we wouldn’t get in their way...I’d be willing to chip in several hundred bucks to put some money in Laz’s pocket and get a NYSB meet up happening. Maybe I’m not the only one who feels that way?


It is $4500. plus 8% sales tax to rent Plattekill for a day, Mon-Thurs. Just set up a meet on a Friday and don't worry about trying to get commitments and money from people.


----------



## JTG

Ummm.....I’m not just trying to set up a random NYSB meet, which you are right...we could do any Friday.

I’m looking for a win-win solution for a very unique set of circumstances. A mountain that isn’t ready to spin the lifts until Saturday, with potentially a major storm dumping snow for Thursday. I know what the normal rental is and no, I don’t want to rent the hill for that kind of scratch with no lifts/no services. But maybe there are other solutions?

Hey, we all know darn well that if 18 inches of snow falls into Thursday that someone is going to be cutting up that powder on Thursday and/or Friday, before the hill opens to guests on Sat....and I’d just love to be able to be one of the peeps that carves some of those turns. I don’t mind earning them, or even finding a way to put money in Laz’s pocket....or heck, I’ll even work for turns if they need volunteers to get anything ready for Saturday!


----------



## moguljunkie

A year or two ago, when there was a really early storm way before their anticipated opening, I asked and was allowed to skin at Plattekill for no charge. I can't imagine they want anyone earning turns a day or two before they open to the general public for opening day, although I'm sure a select few (Riley?) will be allowed to do so. But I would be in for paying $50 or so to earn turns on Friday if there were enough others on board to make it worth Laszlo's while.


----------



## marcski

JTG said:


> Ummm.....I’m not just trying to set up a random NYSB meet, which you are right...we could do any Friday.
> 
> I’m looking for a win-win solution for a very unique set of circumstances. A mountain that isn’t ready to spin the lifts until Saturday, with potentially a major storm dumping snow for Thursday. I know what the normal rental is and no, I don’t want to rent the hill for that kind of scratch with no lifts/no services. But maybe there are other solutions?
> 
> Hey, we all know darn well that if 18 inches of snow falls into Thursday that someone is going to be cutting up that powder on Thursday and/or Friday, before the hill opens to guests on Sat....and I’d just love to be able to be one of the peeps that carves some of those turns. I don’t mind earning them, or even finding a way to put money in Laz’s pocket....or heck, I’ll even work for turns if they need volunteers to get anything ready for Saturday!


There were 2 dumps last year the week before he opened on a Sat. It was 2' of fresh for opening day.

Plus, it seems like 7" is a whole hell of a lot more likely thank 18" in the Cats...although it keeps changing.


----------



## moguljunkie




----------



## JTG

marcski said:


> There were 2 dumps last year the week before he opened on a Sat. It was 2' of fresh for opening day.
> 
> Plus, it seems like 7" is a whole hell of a lot more likely thank 18" in the Cats...although it keeps changing.


If I wasn’t otherwise obligated for the day I suppose I should just settle for Saturday, but there’s no harm in trying to get at it before then. You know someone is going to....


----------



## gefiltephish

What a great set-up for their opening weekend, and for us skiers! I'm super curious in general how getting permission and paying if needed to earn turns on non-operating days would work. I don't have a season pass. If there were a way, I'd be in. Maybe I'll reach out earlier next week? Windham has an uphill season pass that jumped from $50 to $90 for this season. Worth it for sunup-sundown access imo.


----------



## Belaña

Hello guys there, I was curious about this and would come on Friday to skin and ski if that would work out somehow ! Definitely there on Saturday if nothing ...


----------



## Belaña

gefiltephish said:


> What a great set-up for their opening weekend, and for us skiers! I'm super curious in general how getting permission and paying if needed to earn turns on non-operating days would work. I don't have a season pass. If there were a way, I'd be in. Maybe I'll reach out earlier next week? Windham has an uphill season pass that jumped from $50 to $90 for this season. Worth it for sunup-sundown access imo.


I got that Windham pass ...just in case ...
Planning skinning tomorrow- Thursday


----------



## sig

well just booked a table for 2 at plattekill on opening day. first time i have ever pre bought a ski ticket. welcome to the new norm. be there or be square


----------



## jasonwx

sig said:


> well just booked a table for 2 at plattekill on opening day. first time i have ever pre bought a ski ticket. welcome to the new norm. be there or be square


How do u book a table?
And does that mean I can boot up inside?


----------



## sig

jasonwx said:


> How do u book a table?
> And does that mean I can boot up inside?


trying to be funny with a bad restaurant reference. i purchased two tickets on line, never done that before. always walk up to window and purchase day of. i don't plan on going inside unless i have to use bathroom


----------



## jasonwx

sig said:


> trying to be funny with a bad restaurant reference. i purchased two tickets on line, never done that before. always walk up to window and purchase day of. i don't plan on going inside unless i have to use bathroom


You had my hopes up?
The thought of booting up in platts notoriously muddy parking lot just won’t work


----------



## JohnyCatnip

jasonwx said:


> You had my hopes up?
> The thought of booting up in platts notoriously muddy parking lot just won’t work


One of the unfortunate aspects of this ski season. Plattekill lodge is one of, if not the only lodges I feel comfortable leaving my bag in without have to worrying about it being mistakenly taken or stolen. Salt of the earth people.


----------



## MC2

jasonwx said:


> You had my hopes up?
> The thought of booting up in platts notoriously muddy parking lot just won’t work


I’m hooking up the gasoline/electric powered heater in my van tonight. Solar panels on & currently charging my two 100Amp lithium batteries. High top roof allows me to stand up inside.

Not sure if I’m going to risk the drive Saturday because I’m getting on a flight at 5:30 out of Albany and I don’t want to miss it.

I would be up for skinning on Friday, but if I did, I would shut the fuck up about it on a public forum so everyone in the greater NYC area doesn’t show up looking to go uphill & ruin the fun.


----------



## JTG

1. I doubt very highly that my incessant pestering regarding something that isn’t materializing is going to result in the place being overrun by people hoping to earn turns,

and

b. A guy’s gotta work the only connections he’s got. I’ll STFU now, because it’s either not a possibility or the guys with the real connections ain’t interested in making it happen, even if it was.


----------



## JTG

sig said:


> well just booked a table for 2 at plattekill on opening day. first time i have ever pre bought a ski ticket. welcome to the new norm. be there or be square


Some friends of mine just booked tickets for Saturday as well. Me thinks Saturday is going to be pretty crowded. If we didn’t have family holiday plans we’d be there as well.


----------



## Harvey

I spoke to Danielle. They (and Hunter and Belle) are sold out for Saturday. The allotted 300 tickets and they were gone within hours. As of a short while ago D told me there were a few tix left for Sunday.

Of course at this time there is a loop hole. Current policy: If you buy a season pass you can ski any day, including this weekend.


----------



## Belaña

Harvey said:


> I spoke to Danielle. They (and Hunter and Belle) are sold out for Saturday. The allotted 300 tickets and they were gone within hours. As of a short while ago D told me there were a few tix left for Sunday.
> 
> Of course there is a loop hole. Current policy: If you buy a season pass you can ski any day, including this weekend.


You mean Mo- Th?


----------



## marcski

MC2 said:


> I would be up for skinning on Friday, but if I did, I would shut the fuck up about it on a public forum so everyone in the greater NYC area doesn’t show up looking to go uphill & ruin the fun.


This. ^^^


----------



## Harvey

Belaña said:


> You mean Mo- Th?


No.


----------



## DomB

MC2 said:


> I’m hooking up the gasoline/electric powered heater in my van tonight. Solar panels on & currently charging my two 100Amp lithium batteries. High top roof allows me to stand up inside.
> 
> Not sure if I’m going to risk the drive Saturday because I’m getting on a flight at 5:30 out of Albany and I don’t want to miss it.
> 
> I would be up for skinning on Friday, but if I did, I would shut the fuck up about it on a public forum so everyone in the greater NYC area doesn’t show up looking to go uphill & ruin the fun.


Post the van set up pic if you are willing. Good for you!


----------



## G.ski

Very stoked for Saturday.


----------



## JohnyCatnip

Took a look at the cam this morning. Looks like we could be knee-deep at the base. 14-18” ? Maybe.


----------



## MC2

DomB said:


> Post the van set up pic if you are willing. Good for you!


It’s a 2020 Ford Transit AWD.

I’m still in the process of building it out. If you’re interested in that, go to @mattchuck2 on Instagram and click on the “Van Build” story highlight reel, where I put all my van-related Instagram stories together.


----------



## idratherbskiing

MC2 said:


> It’s a 2020 Ford Transit AWD.
> 
> I’m still in the process of building it out. If you’re interested in that, go to @mattchuck2 on Instagram and click on the “Van Build” story highlight reel, where I put all my van-related Instagram stories together.
> 
> View attachment 7190


I have one on order, Crew though and gonna get a kit from Adventure wagon


----------



## MC2

idratherbskiing said:


> kit from Adventure wagon


Wow, the base price of that is my entire build budget (and it doesn’t include my sweet solar setup, heating system, or wet bath + composting toilet).

looks sleek though


----------



## DomB

MC2 said:


> It’s a 2020 Ford Transit AWD.
> 
> I’m still in the process of building it out. If you’re interested in that, go to @mattchuck2 on Instagram and click on the “Van Build” story highlight reel, where I put all my van-related Instagram stories together.
> 
> View attachment 7190


Awesome . I know a couple in Fla that are using the same platform for a buildout. Seems like Transit is one of the good choices. I can tell from your posts here it will bring you many years of joy (and freedom). Best, D.


----------



## DomB

Also, not sure how much you like ducking in and out of cities, but you could totally be stealth and park in some cosmopolitan areas for a weekend with the right alternate side parking (once Covid is over and people want to be in cities). There is a big community that does that in Brooklyn, Queens in some fun places. 
Now I just have to figure out how to use the Instagram (I think my wife has an account : ) ).


----------



## ScottySkis

24” of NEW SNOW! although we’d love to have EVERY single one of you here for opening weekend ...please be aware that we have limited tkt quantities available and are only selling tickets through our website. Additional tickets may become available day of however ONLINE ONLY so please continue to check our website for any updates. Stay safe y’all!!! #wegotsnow #myplatty #plattekill


----------



## MC2

DomB said:


> Also, not sure how much you like ducking in and out of cities, but you could totally be stealth and park in some cosmopolitan areas for a weekend with the right alternate side parking (once Covid is over and people want to be in cities). There is a big community that does that in Brooklyn, Queens in some fun places.
> Now I just have to figure out how to use the Instagram (I think my wife has an account : ) ).


Yep, this is one of the reasons I went with the Van option instead of the RV/pop up/trailer/bus options.

my van just looks like a regular cargo van (can’t even see the solar panels from road level)


----------



## Harvey

Looks like Plattekill isn't selling season passes for an undetermined period.

I guess I'll have to stop telling everyone that I recommend buying one.


----------



## JohnyCatnip

Sharpen the edges and get your irons hot. Pack your favorite base layers and a mid morning snack. Tomorrow is gonna be a good one. Looking like the whole mountain will be in play. 100 P open, the full Monty. Spread the stoke, nothing like the anticipation of the first day out on the mountain to start of the season. Back to back years where the Powder Gods have blessed us. Happy shredding to all, young and old.


----------



## sig

Was looking at web cam from top of triple. Looks nice. See u there


----------



## JohnyCatnip

sig said:


> Was looking at web cam from top of triple. Looks nice. See u there


Looks mint...And no I’m not talking about Girl Scout cookies. I’m talking currency.


----------



## Harvey

It's almost completely normal here. Wonderful.


----------



## Harvey

This place rocks.


----------



## sig

they did a great job today. little hiccup with ticket sales but that was ironed out quickly. exceeded expectations.


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> View attachment 7243
> 
> View attachment 7244
> 
> View attachment 7242
> 
> View attachment 7241
> This place rocks.



looks safe
i know i sound like a broken record , but can you boot up inside?


----------



## ScottySkis

jasonwx said:


> looks safe
> i know i sound like a broken record , but can you boot up inside?


I heard yes but no bags store inside


----------



## Campgottagopee

Looks awesome ?


----------



## JohnyCatnip

There’s an old saying (that I made up), “I’ve never had a bad day at Plattekill”.. And after another top notch day today, the saying still holds true.


----------



## Brownski

I thought it was "you’ll never have a bad day at Plattekill"


----------



## Harvey

Great to meetup with @JohnyCatnip and his buddy Nick. Such a great day, sorry didn't get to meet @Temp6 .

The day was so chill. Really not enough people to create any issues.

Plattekill had some kind of scanning going on. Without RFID, they're trying to figure out how many passholders will come on a max type day.


----------



## MiSkier

Harvey said:


> It's almost completely normal here. Wonderful.


I felt the same way at Mt Holly.


----------



## Harvey

I rode the lifts alone all day, and it is lonely. The social aspect is really changed. The peeps I rode with today, we stopped more during our runs to talk. Just a better day when you talk on the chair.


----------



## Harvey

sig said:


> hiccup with ticket sales


What happened?

One thing was wild... people with day tickets were trying to throw money at Laz, begging to buy a pass.


----------



## ScottySkis

Harvey said:


> I rode the lifts alone all day, and it is lonely. The social aspect is really changed. The peeps I rode with today, we stopped more during our runs to talk. Just a better day when you talk on the chair.


Awesome picture s
I sure it was great time


----------



## JohnyCatnip

Brownski said:


> I thought it was “you’ll never have a bad day at Plattekill “


Tomato, to-mato ?


----------



## JohnyCatnip

Harvey said:


> Great to meetup with @JohnyCatnip and his buddy Nick. Such a great day, sorry didn't get to meet @Temp6 .
> 
> The day was so chill. Really not enough people to create any issues.
> 
> Plattekill had some kind of scanning going on. Without RFID, they're trying to figure out how many passholders will come on a max type day.


Minor hiccup in the AM, but other than that, no issues at all. Super chill day. Nice to meet you as well.


----------



## sig

Harvey said:


> What happened?
> 
> One thing was wild... people with day tickets were trying to throw money at Laz, begging to buy a pass.


I think the scanners were cold. They corrected ticket issue asap. I’m with Harvey. I can ski all day by myself but I need a victim to ride the chair with. It’s boring riding up alone. Good thing I brought a date today


----------



## G.ski

Best opening day I've ever had at any mountain. I thought the way they handled season passes and day passes was very efficient. I had my season pass and parking pass and was in my spot close to the lodge within 10 minutes of arriving. The snow and the skiing was tremendous.

Harvey, thanks for telling me to consider buying the Plattekill pass. After today I have to believe I'll make it a yearly purchase.


----------



## Harvey

G.ski said:


> Harvey, thanks for telling me to consider buying the Plattekill pass. After today I have to believe I'll make it a yearly purchase.



Thanks for saying that. I can't tell you how good that makes me feel.


----------



## Harvey

MC2 said:


> It’s a 2020 Ford Transit AWD.
> 
> I’m still in the process of building it out. If you’re interested in that, go to @mattchuck2 on Instagram and click on the “Van Build” story highlight reel, where I put all my van-related Instagram stories together.
> 
> View attachment 7190



This would be an awesome thread. Would like to see it in action.

Driven in the snow yet?


----------



## Temp6

Harvey said:


> Thanks for saying that. I can't tell you how good that makes me feel.


“Plattekill pass is worth any price” Harvey says and now that I’ve missed this year’s powder opener I would have to agree. Although rumor has it that last year was still deeper


----------



## Harvey

Ha. I don't remember saying that but I can totally see me saying it.

I was saying it all summer. Buy a Plattekill pass. Maybe too late now.

The challenge for every mountain is going to be estimating the number of passholders who show up. Midweek, weekend, pow etc.

The snow was definitely denser last year and might have had something under it?


----------



## marcski

Last year was substantially deeper. (there were 2 big storms leading into opening weekend, not just one), plus like Harvey said, this year the snow was super light...Utah snow. Not that I'm complaining about having an opening day like yesterday.


----------



## MC2

Harvey said:


> This would be an awesome thread. Would like to see it in action.
> 
> Driven in the snow yet?


Yeah, it’s great in the snow. AWD is solid. Might get Snow tires anyway just to be able to go through everything.


----------



## Harvey

Not sure what it has on it, but I found that all seasons are excellent the first season when they are brand new. You might be able to skate on those this season and get snows next year.


----------



## Tjf1967

MC2 said:


> Yeah, it’s great in the snow. AWD is solid. Might get Snow tires anyway just to be able to go through everything.


Why not? I have snows on a awd sedan and can make it through anything less than 8 inches deep. It's cost me 300 dollars per year changing them out.


----------



## MC2

Tjf1967 said:


> Why not? I have snows on a awd sedan and can make it through anything less than 8 inches deep. It's cost me 300 dollars per year changing them out.


I was thinking of getting them on their own rims so I can just do it myself? Do people do that?


----------



## Brownski

People do. Do you have someplace to store the wheels off season?


----------



## marcski

Brownski said:


> People do. Do you have someplace to store the wheels off season?


I've done it. My next purchase (non ski-related) will probably be an hydrolic jack.


----------



## Tjf1967

MC2 said:


> I was thinking of getting them on their own rims so I can just do it myself? Do people do that?


Most people do that. I don't I kind y the factory rims. Second set would be super expensive. Getting the tires swapped out every six months keeps them all balanced properly... And those pressure sensors create problems.


----------



## Face4Me

MC2 said:


> I was thinking of getting them on their own rims so I can just do it myself? Do people do that?


I bought a new car for my son last December. I immediately ordered a set of snow tires mounted on rims with the TPS sensors all integrated from Tire Rack. It cost me $950 for the four tires, rims (very ugly basic ones), TPS sensors, mounting, storage bags for the tires and delivery. 

I have an old hydraulic jack (the type you see at auto repair shops) that I got from a friend, and I bought a torque wrench on Amazon. When I switch them up, I make sure to mark which one is which, so that I can keep track of the mileage on the tires, and I'll rotate them (both the regular tires & the snow tires) based on the mileage he's putting on each set. I'm able to store the tires in the basement of my house, so that doesn't present a problem for me. The storage bags are nice too ... they just kind of wrap around the tires and have handles, so it makes bringing them up and down from the basement very easy.

When I did it, I determined that the added cost for the extra set of rims and the TPS sensors will pay for itself after just 4 changes (2 years), plus, I can do it whenever I want and don't have to worry about bringing the car in. I will say, the hydraulic jack definitely makes a big difference ... It's a smaller car, and I'm able to put the jack closer to the front of the car (engine weight) and switch both tires on the same side of the car at once. I haven't had any problems with the TPS sensors and have just done the switch for the third time.

For me, this has worked out really well. I would definitely do it again.


----------



## Tjf1967

Face4Me said:


> I bought a new car for my son last December. I immediately ordered a set of snow tires mounted on rims with the TPS sensors all integrated from Tire Rack. It cost me $950 for the four tires, rims (very ugly basic ones), TPS sensors, mounting, storage bags for the tires and delivery.
> 
> I have an old hydraulic jack (the type you see at auto repair shops) that I got from a friend, and I bought a torque wrench on Amazon. When I switch them up, I make sure to mark which one is which, so that I can keep track of the mileage on the tires, and I'll rotate them (both the regular tires & the snow tires) based on the mileage he's putting on each set. I'm able to store the tires in the basement of my house, so that doesn't present a problem for me. The storage bags are nice too ... they just kind of wrap around the tires and have handles, so it makes bringing them up and down from the basement very easy.
> 
> When I did it, I determined that the added cost for the extra set of rims and the TPS sensors will pay for itself after just 4 changes (2 years), plus, I can do it whenever I want and don't have to worry about bringing the car in. I will say, the hydraulic jack definitely makes a big difference ... It's a smaller car, and I'm able to put the jack closer to the front of the car (engine weight) and switch both tires on the same side of the car at once. I haven't had any problems with the TPS sensors and have just done the switch for the third time.
> 
> For me, this has worked out really well. I would definitely do it again.


My snows alone were 850. The rims would have been 2500. Both ways work... It's what you want to ride on.


----------



## Face4Me

Tjf1967 said:


> My snows alone were 850. The rims would have been 2500. Both ways work... It's what you want to ride on.


My son's car is a small Hyundai ... so ... it's not like it's a high performance vehicle!!!


----------



## Belaña

Great opening day at Plattekill. First I thought it would be a zoo after the morning waiting in line to get ticket, but it was sorted out quickly. Did plattekill really need to limit number of people? I had runs almost for myself with couple of other people but haven’t seen more than 3 ppl on the same run.


----------



## marcski

Belaña said:


> Great opening day at Plattekill. First I thought it would be a zoo after the morning waiting in line to get ticket, but it was sorted out quickly. Did plattekill really need to limit number of people? I had runs almost for myself with couple of other people but haven’t seen more than 3 ppl on the same run.


The trails at Plattekill rarely ever get crowded even when it is jammed packed with cars down the road. I'd imagine it has to do with limited crowds for the space of the lodge.


----------



## Belaña

marcski said:


> The trails at Plattekill rarely ever get crowded even when it is jammed packed with cars down the road. I'd imagine it has to do with limited crowds for the space of the lodge.


Yea i go to Plattekill normally and it seemed less people than ever . Didn’t mind ! Fireplaces in and out , some resorts didn’t have that !!


----------



## Harvey

Spoke to Laz, nothing was permanently damaged on the hill. They retained enough snow on Face, the S and Learning Center to ski with some grooming. Still too humid/warm to blow, they will start blowing tomorrow. Also when the water is muddy (from the runoff) blowing is difficult.

They will likely reopen on Sunday.


----------



## Harvey

I heard from Laz by text this am while I was "sleeping."

"4 uphill skiers almost run over by groomers at 6am."

Then he asked my to put this out there:

"We have a no uphill policy in the morning, and daytime uphill is only for ticketed skiers and only on trails not open to downhill skiers."

I will try to get more clarity. He's going to put signs in the parking lot, I will push him for a dedicated page on the website.


----------



## Brownski

It’s there. It has been a long time since they were officially wide open to uphill. Seems pretty straightforward to me.









Uphill Policy | Plattekill Mountain







www.plattekill.com


----------



## Harvey

I believe until a few hours ago it was combined with a lot of other info on this page:









Safety and Policies | Plattekill Mountain







www.plattekill.com





The separate page should change this:


----------



## Harvey

FWIW this morning's incident really freaked Macker out. Sounded like he was both scared and pissed.

The guy really busts his butt keeping all the equipment going. His greatest joy is driving that groomer.


----------



## Ripitz

That really sucks. I don’t know him personally but you can tell from the Snowfarmer short how much pride he takes in his work. I hope the newly posted policy keeps these incidences from happening and that they ultimately see the benefits of being open to uphillers


----------



## Harvey

Laz sees Macker as an irreplaceable part of Plattekill.

When Macker is upset (I never seen it in the 13 years I've been skiing there) he's going to do whatever it takes to fix it.

I spoken to Laz about uphilling a few times. He just doesn't see the upside.

The people that keep Plattekill in business are families from Westchester, Rockland etc who are all in. Season passes, lessons and food. People who truly value what Plattekill offers.(I'm looking at you marski.) I don't think he sees the value in letting people climb and track up his snow.

Who here has uphilled Plattekill? Who has paid for it?


----------



## Ripitz

Well that double sucks. I’ve always enjoyed skiing there and have always paid for it. I’ve never uphilled there but I sure would like to and would pay for that too.


----------



## Brownski

I have but it’s always just been for exercise when they were open on a day that I was also going to ride the lift and had purchased a ticket. I’ve done the same at Mohawk in CT and at Windham. I think it’s a reasonable policy. They’re not under any obligation to allow uphill at all if they decide not to. We should respect the rules. Skinning at a resort is for exercise and learning to use the gear. Free skiing is available at defunct resorts and in the backcountry.


----------



## Harvey

Well you're all set then. Buy a ticket stick to the allowed terrain and timing and you are good to go.


----------



## Belaña

Ripitz said:


> Well that double sucks. I’ve always enjoyed skiing there and have always paid for it. I’ve never uphilled there but I sure would like to and would pay for that too.


I would pay as well! With the new policy posted I was wondering who to call about that 30$ uphill “
pass/ ticket” outside of operating data ... 
the problem I see is it says you skin up routes that are not open to downhill? So Blockbuster????


----------



## Ripitz

Imagine if you could put that $30 towards next years season pass? I wonder how many additional season pass holders he would gain.


----------



## Milo Maltbie

The OC ski club rented Platty for Thursday January 7. Tickets are $45 or $50 for non members. Buy them on the OC website. 

What will conditions be?

mm


----------



## Brownski

Belaña said:


> the problem I see is it says you skin up routes that are not open to downhill?


Yeah. That differs from most other hills that have a policy. Usually there’s a designated uphill route. Overlook often has a bit of snow on it long before and after it’s open


----------



## Brownski

Ripitz said:


> Imagine if you could put that $30 towards next years season pass? I wonder how many additional season pass holders he would gain.


Yeah, except it’s $30 for uphill access. Its a voluntary transaction. Imagine if you could apply the money you spent on lunch or next year’s pass. What’s the difference?


----------



## Ripitz

Because that could attract a person to be “all in” as previously described and they would ultimately buy that food etc.


----------



## ScottySkis

Milo Maltbie said:


> The OC ski club rented Platty for Thursday January 7. Tickets are $45 or $50 for non members. Buy them on the OC website.
> 
> What will conditions be?
> 
> mm


This is from my friend
That was there today Sunday
""Foggy snowed a bit stopped now. Snow not great not a surprise but having a good time anyway gonna stop soon.
""


----------



## Milo Maltbie

ScottySkis said:


> This is from my friend
> That was there today Sunday
> ""Foggy snowed a bit stopped now. Snow not great not a surprise but having a good time anyway gonna stop soon.
> ""


I'm probably gonna pass on Thursday. I've never been to Plattekill and I'm hoping someone will convince me to go.

mm


----------



## Brownski

Ripitz said:


> Because that could attract a person to be “all in” as previously described and they would ultimately buy that food etc.


I guess I don’t see the difference between that transaction and any other transaction you would make with a resort. I understand wanting skiing to be cheaper. If you want a good deal on a season pass, buy it in the spring. If you want a free day at Plattekill, show up for the fall glade clearing. You’ll get lunch too, and maybe a beer. If you want to skin and ski for free, you will have to find some natural snow to do it on. I think an uphill route for people who want to skin when they’re open would be a reasonable request to make. Skiers’ left of Powder Puff is the logical choice. But the guy definitely has a right to charge for access to gun-blown, machine groomed snow within the boundaries of his ski area.


----------



## Brownski

Milo Maltbie said:


> I'm probably gonna pass on Thursday. I've never been to Plattekill and I'm hoping someone will convince me to go.
> 
> mm


Based on the weather, it’s probably not great right now but if it gets cold between now and then that Lasz can turn the guns on, or if it snows, go. But there’s really no need to wait for a private rental. Just go ski the place once it snows a little. It’ll be a good day.


----------



## Belaña

Brownski said:


> I guess I don’t see the difference between that transaction and any other transaction you would make with a resort. I understand wanting skiing to be cheaper. If you want a good deal on a season pass, buy it in the spring. If you want a free day at Plattekill, show up for the fall glade clearing. You’ll get lunch too, and maybe a beer. If you want to skin and ski for free, you will have to find some natural snow to do it on. I think an uphill route for people who want to skin when they’re open would be a reasonable request to make. Skiers’ left of Powder Puff is the logical choice. But the guy definitely has a right to charge for access to gun-blown, machine groomed snow within the boundaries of his ski area.


Interesting, I contacted Plattekill in spring/ summer in regards to cleaning the runs or glades or so and got no answer. I would have done it for free, no ticket or so needed. I thought they didn’t want anybody from outside doing it ...


----------



## Harvey

We organize it.

Google Plattekill tree skiing work day.


----------



## ScottySkis

Belaña said:


> Interesting, I contacted Plattekill in spring/ summer in regards to cleaning the runs or glades or so and got no answer. I would have done it for free, no ticket or so needed. I thought they didn’t want anybody from outside doing it ...


Join Harvey blog in fall is when that is done


----------



## Ripitz

I guess the point I was trying to make is that maybe it’s possible to provide creative incentives for people to get a pass and spend more of their money there. I think I was smashing Ski 3s season pass payment plan with Magics Earn one get one program, where you tour to the top and get a token that you redeem at the bar for one free lift ride. I’m sorry that Laz hasn’t seen an upside to accommodating uphillers and am grateful he’s remained open to it. I think the demographics are changing as this segment of skiing moves away from its’ dirtbag roots and that there will be real money to be had. Since Belleayre continues to ban touring it looks like I’ll be changing my season pass.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> I spoken to Laz about uphilling a few times. He just doesn't see the upside.



I can't see where there is one. Risk, in no way, can equal the reward.


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> incentives for people to get a pass


Demand for passes right now is through the roof. If he opened up pass sales right now I bet he'd sell 500 in a day.

On opening day, day ticket holders were throwing money at Laz, willing to pay any price asked. So this might not be the time for incentives.


----------



## Ripitz

That’s awesome good for him


----------



## JTG

The way I’m reading the policy it seems like even pass holders will have to pay $30 to uphill on a non-operating day, if they get permission to do so? If that’s the case why would they offer anyone credit toward their passes next year? $30 a day seems like a lot to charge a pass holder, but at least it provides a potential option, if approval can be obtained. 

Doubt many people will consider uphill on operating days. I mean, I don’t mind skinning, but I’m not going to do it to ski groomers if I’ve got a ticket to ride the lifts, which you’d need anyway.


----------



## ScottySkis

5-8 inches of new snow overnight + snowmaking resuming this week = awesome conditions coming for next weekend! Don’t forget to purchase tickets online in advance of your next visit. #keepingitreal #myplatty


----------



## G.ski

ScottySkis said:


> This is from my friend
> That was there today Sunday
> ""Foggy snowed a bit stopped now. Snow not great not a surprise but having a good time anyway gonna stop soon.
> ""


That was me. I went for a few hours yesterday and wound up skiing for 3.5 hours. I try to just enjoy turning and ignore the less than stellar conditions. I left happy at about 2:30. 

Digging the ultra chill vibe there.


----------



## JohnyCatnip

Spent the weekend in Prattsville and rode at Platty Sat & Sun. I was pleasantly surprised with the conditions. It’s amazing what a few inches in the early week did for the mountain. Fingers crossed, our base is locked in for the season. Solid snowmaking as well made for sweet turns and good vibes all weekend.


----------



## marcski

Interesting, I thought the open trails were on the firm side. But there was plenty of soft snow to be found.


----------



## JohnyCatnip

marcski said:


> Interesting, I thought the open trails were on the firm side. But there was plenty of soft snow to be found.


Firm indeed, but considering the up and down weather we’ve had, I’m giving my assessment rather optimistically.


----------



## marcski

Venison Fajitas and Bear Sausage for lunch on Saturday.


----------



## G.ski

OK so I've finally learned my lesson about Plattekill. After skiing there on 1/3 when 3 trails were open and the double was shut down I didn't think much of the 8" they got early last week so I went to Gore this past Friday instead of going to Platty.

On Saturday night I read that they were 100% open on their website. I kind of laughed. When I got there yesterday I was stunned to see what looked like 100% coverage. I'll be damned everything was skiable! I skied everything on the double side. Some icy spots but I never hit anything under the snow and the natural snow skiing was great. Plunge/Giant Slalom were the best of the natural offerings.

And there was snowmaking going on full blast on Northface. So after skiing everything else including the triple side I ran top to bottom laps there until I was done at 2:30. There's a decent base in the trees so another foot of snow and woods are good to go too.

So glad I bought that Plattekill pass.


----------



## Harvey

G.ski said:


> I'll be damned everything was skiable! I skied everything on the double side.



This is not as unusual as you might think.



https://www.instagram.com/p/BdvwGA7nGhl/


----------



## ScottySkis

Times heaeld news paper finally written articles I can actually like










						Neubert: Why learning how to ski deep powder takes practice
					

Ski columnist Al Neubert tackles the cold at Plattekill, and presents pro tips on how to handle skiing deep powder.



					www.recordonline.com
				




Plattekill Mountain, with an assist from Mother Nature, has now opened up all 35 slopes and trails. Snow tubing also opened for the season. Here's what to know before you hit the slopes this week:
From Middletown NY news paper


----------



## MC2

I have a cool video to post, but the Facebook/forum link transition is rough.


----------



## Campgottagopee

MC2 said:


> I have a cool video to post, but the Facebook/forum link transition is rough.



Can't you get it to Youtube?


----------



## MC2




----------



## Harvey

Sweet vid. FYI you "should" be able to link to a FB video and have it embed, not sure why it didn't work.


----------



## Kingslug

Somebody buy that dog...a beer!


----------



## sig

that looks nice. skiing plattekill tomorrow seems like a good idea.


----------



## raisingarizona

MC2 said:


>


That snow looks pretty awesome


----------



## jasonwx

MC2 said:


>


Excellent vid
That’s one great pup
She was a blast to have mtb too


----------



## JTG

sig said:


> that looks nice. skiing plattekill tomorrow seems like a good idea.


No kidding!

Nice work MC, looks like a great day.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Nice!! Thanks for sharing that MC  

There's just something about a dog running down hill next to a skier that is so cool


----------



## JTG

Campgottagopee said:


> There's just something about a dog running down hill next to a skier that is so cool


Part of the reason my kids all want bigger dogs (when they have their own). Our little guy may think he’s a big dog, but he’s not built for running down ski slopes or swimming in the ocean.


----------



## tirolski

Nice video. Convinces me the dogs are winning. ❄️ ❄️


----------



## Harvey

MC2 said:


>



Just watched with sound, most excellent.

Happy Birthday Yo!


----------



## Harvey

Another 2 tree inches overnight according to Bobby C.


----------



## Face4Me

Are tickets available at the window at Plattekill on weekends or do you have to purchase in advance?


----------



## ScottySkis

Face4Me said:


> Are tickets available at the window at Plattekill on weekends or do you have to purchase in advance?


No not this year only in advance on their website


----------



## Face4Me

ScottySkis said:


> No not this year only in advance on their website


Thanks.


----------



## sig

Harvey said:


> Another 2 tree inches overnight according to Bobby C.


what a surprise today was. fresh lines everywhere. there was 5-8 inches in the glades. most likely the total accumulation for the week. Thanks MC2. your video definitely got my ass off the couch.


----------



## Harvey

KILLER DAY. May go direct to blog tonight if I have the gas.


----------



## moguljunkie

What a day. Great snow. Not quite epic in quantity but still glorious. Very nice to see you back out there, Harvey. Can't beat a first-day-back warmup cruise down powdery Blockbuster.  And a classic Plattekill day was made even more classic with a Riley-led adventure into parts unknown with sig and lemmycaution. Fingers crossed for more snow in the coming days and another round of revelry next Friday.


----------



## Harvey

I wondered if you guys went out. Based on in bounds I bet it was FAT.

I didn't have the gas. Was hard for me to tell if my windedness was from a month of sitting on my ass or something more. I skied until maybe 1:30?

Good on ya bros, sorry I couldn't keep up. All the well wishes felt really good!


----------



## moguljunkie

Harvey said:


> I wondered if you guys went out. Based on in bounds I bet it was FAT.
> 
> I didn't have the gas. Was hard for me to tell if my windedness was from a month of sitting on my ass or something more.


It wasn't the usual trip down to the access road. Just a fun jaunt on a roller-coastery trail that he cleaned up this past summer with a handful of powder turns at the end.


----------



## MiSkier

It was a great day today. Fresh snow and no lift lines


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Was hard for me to tell if my windedness was from a month of sitting on my ass or something more. I skied until maybe 1:30?


Gotta keep movin or asses harder to move when ya want em to. Could’ve skied longer today as conditions were super duper at Song. Chose to call it when the chill kicked in as wind was picking up. Glad yer back getting at some gravity.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## marcski

There was lake effect every night this past week at Platty. Friday morning there was 8" on the hill from Thurs night.


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Plattekill is 300 miles from Lake Erie. Is there really lake effect snow that far away?


----------



## tirolski

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Plattekill is 300 miles from Lake Erie. Is there really lake effect snow that far away?


Comes from much nearer Lake Ontario NW wind bands.


----------



## MC2

marcski said:


> There was lake effect every night this past week at Platty. Friday morning there was 8" on the hill from Thurs night.


Lucky us!


----------



## ScottySkis

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Plattekill is 300 miles from Lake Erie. Is there really lake effect snow that far away?


Yes absolutely


----------



## x10003q

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> Plattekill is 300 miles from Lake Erie. Is there really lake effect snow that far away?


Plattekill is only 120-130 miles from Lake Ontario. Mix in some NW winds, some orographic lift and the ridge that flows into and ends at the Plattekill bowl and you have lots of lake effect snow.
Sometimes the lake effect snows get to NJ.


----------



## Harvey

I've seen lake effect reach Cape Cod.


----------



## Harvey

Sig


----------



## Temp6

Plattekill still skiing excellently through Sunday afternoon with untouched stashes found boundary to boundary.


----------



## Harvey

More from Friday.


----------



## Temp6

Those pics Harvey plus the live action on the web cams are looking like a Friday sick day to me.


----------



## Harvey

Temp6 said:


> Friday sick day



Haha

Friday Sick Day

or 

Friday = Sick Day!


----------



## Temp6

Harvey said:


> Haha
> 
> Friday Sick Day
> 
> or
> 
> Friday = Sick Day!



Could be both or neither haha, time for decisions. Do we think the trees had enough of a refill to be considered “untracked” again?


----------



## Harvey

I like your optimism!


----------



## Camberstick

I'm betting on refills with the lift ticket I just bought. You don't know unless you go!


----------



## x10003q

Camberstick said:


> You don't know unless you go!


Especially since they post the upcoming Friday snow report on Monday and do not update it. Weak.


----------



## marcski

Hi temp of 4 degrees with a NW wind at 18-21 mph and gusts up to 37 mph.


----------



## x10003q

marcski said:


> Hi temp of 4 degrees with a NW wind at 18-21 mph and gusts up to 37 mph.


Thanks. Any idea what they got this week since Sunday night?


----------



## gefiltephish

Around 5 around inches, based on Windham today


----------



## Benny Profane

What's the lodge situation there? I was planning on going, but, damn, I need a place to warm up a few times on a day like that.


----------



## Kingslug

its open.Go in..warm up..ski on.


----------



## MiSkier

Benny Profane said:


> What's the lodge situation there? I was planning on going, but, damn, I need a place to warm up a few times on a day like that.


Just a 30 min time limit. Which is reasonable considering how things are right now.


----------



## Benny Profane

Yeah, but, isn't tomorrow a big test? It's going to be crowded in there. Not safe.


----------



## Temp6

Benny Profane said:


> Yeah, but, isn't tomorrow a big test? It's going to be crowded in there. Not safe.


Plattekill crowded is an oxymoron, especially on a Friday with single digit temps.


----------



## JTG

The best way to avoid COVID is to not use a lodge. Heck, best to not leave your house, for your best chance to avoid it. Beyond that, be smart, be responsible, wear your mask, keep your distance, limit your time indoors, live your life as best you can in these strange, dark times. We may have just gotten lucky, but we used the gondola and lodges sparingly at WF over MLK. We avoided the vid on that trip. Say a prayer, cross your frozen fingers and toes, whatever it is you do. Have fun. Looking forward to a Plath Friday later in the season!


----------



## Harvey

Monday rental was light (groomers only clients) and today's rental was cancelled. Guessing 4-6 new this week.

IMO skiing will be good for hearty skiers. Will be cold, but Plattekill is pretty wind protected, and the trees are warm.

Sorry I can't be there, have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## tirolski

I asked the lifties at Lab if ya could get a draft from the bar delivered to ya and hang outside on the porch. None knew. Temps were mid 20s no wind. Only a few pairs of skis outside the place when I left to go home. Would’ve been nice to watch folks ski and sip a nice cold one from the porch. Better days ahead hopefully.


----------



## JTG

At Whiteface you have to order food with your drink, even if you are getting a drink at the bar and taking it outside. The kids enjoyed fries every day we skied!


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Kingslug

At Gore the sign says you must order substantial food to get a drink..no grab and go items...


----------



## JTG

WF had that posted as well, but they seemed pretty chill about it. Fries did it for me!


----------



## billyb3

PSA: if you are buying day tickets (like me), they just released more and all days in Feb have availability.


----------



## rebel1916

Benny Profane said:


> Yeah, but, isn't tomorrow a big test? It's going to be crowded in there. Not safe.


Why would tomorrow be particularly crowded?


----------



## G.ski

gonna be good tomorrow.


----------



## Harvey

Benny Profane said:


> Yeah, but, isn't tomorrow a big test? It's going to be crowded in there. Not safe.


Splain Ricky?


----------



## Benny Profane

rebel1916 said:


> Why would tomorrow be particularly crowded?


Because anybody there will be taking a lot of breaks inside?


----------



## tirolski

Kingslug said:


> At Gore the sign says you must order substantial food to get a drink..no grab and go items...


Yup, They can always ask, “Ya want fries with that beer?” "Yup, and hot ones.” is the correct answer. Golfing this summer, making the turn, didn’t even have to go inside cause they had a window-pass thru thingy. Gotta love American ingenuity.


----------



## Scottski63

Inside last Friday was spread out. We were the only people in the big space by the bar at a table in the afternoon.


----------



## Harvey

first chair


----------



## ScottySkis

Harvey said:


> View attachment 7741
> first chair


Definitely hear great things
From G ski
""Here now lots of snow.
And very few people there"!


----------



## ScottySkis

Just curious is their any chance of platty open up mid week for powered day
People on AZ asking
I would think not if I guess because of$ to due that but anyone know?


----------



## Kingslug

Maybe for a foot or more


----------



## Scottski63

Nice in the woods again. Trails wind whip


----------



## rebel1916

Platty skied amazing today. The entire mountain was in great shape.


----------



## MC2

Great day.


----------



## Frk

Skied Platty on Friday and had an epic day. Claiming a yearly total snowfall of 59 inches which includes the snow lost to the rain apocalypse, Platty skied like Jay. Never has 59 inches skied so well. The yearly glade cleaning has reaped infinite dividends. You can ski in the woods with unparalleled confidence. I don’t know why gore doesn’t have a glade clearing party like several mountains do. I came across only one skier in the woods the entire day. I felt like I had rented the mountain for just myself. I also put my boots on while sitting in the driver’s seat-awkward but doable.


----------



## Scottski63

It really was a great day. It’s the most exploring the boundaries I’ve ever done. Thanks to Chris and Sean. Good skiing with Siprio too. Sorry we didn’t get to ski together Bucket


----------



## Harvey

Awesome testimony! Sorry I couldn't join.

Any shuttles?


----------



## sig

never doubted the conditions or that you cats would find the goods. i am no longer man enough to ski when it's that cold.


----------



## Harvey

Let's hear about the cold. It sounded like you guys went all day, or a least pretty long.

Storm Skiing Stu was there, big f'up for me not to connect him with y'all.


----------



## MC2

Harvey said:


> Let's hear about the cold. It sounded like you guys went all day, or a least pretty long.
> 
> Storm Skiing Stu was there, big f'up for me not to connect him with y'all.


It was cold. But I only went in the lodge once (first time in a lodge this season!). Sausage & white bean soup was great.

Skied from 9:30ish to 11:30, went in then skied noonish to 3:00. The sun dropped down at that point, it started to get colder, and the light started to get flat on the north side so I figured it was time to quit.

The wind was coldest on the top of the triple. The North chair was warmer and skiing the trees kept me warm.


----------



## Harvey

Nice. I was watching the cam, 3pm is does go into shadow this time of year.

Did they cut the trees at the top of the triple?


----------



## Temp6

Personally haven’t seen the trees in that condition in a couple years now. The base this year is just so supportive.


----------



## Frk

Skiing the trees kept me warm. Had to take my mittens off for the first quarter of chair run to cool them off. The double chair has almost no wind. Skied 8:45 to 3 with just a 30 min car lunch break. I’ve had much colder days at gore this year.


----------



## Harvey

IMO with the realignment of the High Peaks Chair, Gore is now a windy mountain.

While the triple can be windy, the double serves much of the best terrain and it is protected. Of course the trees and Oz too.


----------



## sig

Temp6 said:


> Personally haven’t seen the trees in that condition in a couple years now. The base this year is just so supportive.


there is a solid base in there for sure. not sure how it formed but combination of snow, rain and whatever else the NE throws at it.


----------



## G.ski

Since I am a first year Platty skier I'm just not familiar with the trees there. I pretty much confined myself to the trees between Plunge and Freefall and there was a ton of soft snow in there.


----------



## Harvey

sig said:


> whatever else



Wind. Not too much rain.


----------



## Harvey

G.ski said:


> Since I am a first year Platty skier I'm just not familiar with the trees there. I pretty much confined myself to the trees between Plunge and Freefall and there was a ton of soft snow in there.



Hang around, and most importantly get to know Riley and Chris. Reports indicate some sweet adventure yesterday.


----------



## G.ski

Harvey said:


> Hang around, and most importantly get to know Riley and Chris. Reports indicate some sweet adventure yesterday.


Yeah it's always best for me to have a guide first time through. Much more confident knowing where I'm going.


----------



## Harvey

More than the first time, if interested in the sidecountry.

It's oddly satisfying for me to see a Belle(?) skier discover Plattekill and also a Hunter skier @Kingslug discover Gore.

I mean I know you have both been there before, but it's kind of cool what is happening this year.

Been digging turning @Stu onto NY too.


----------



## G.ski

Harvey said:


> More than the first time, if interested in the sidecountry.
> 
> It's oddly satisfying for me to see a Belle(?) skier discover Plattekill and also a Hunter skier @Kingslug discover Gore.
> 
> I mean I know you have both been there before, but it's kind of cool what is happening this year.
> 
> Been digging turning @Stu onto NY too.


Hunter for years and then Belle the past few. Also had a Killington pass the past 5 years or so.


----------



## Kingslug

I do know that the backside of platt gas huge cliffs..that you want no part of..
Patrol had to rescue someone back there years ago


----------



## marcski

Scottski63 said:


> It really was a great day. It’s the most exploring the boundaries I’ve ever done. Thanks to Chris and Sean. Good skiing with Siprio too. Sorry we didn’t get to ski together Bucket


Limbo Man!!


----------



## Harvey

x10003q said:


> Especially since they post the upcoming Friday snow report on Monday and do not update it. Weak.


Talk to me I'll give ya the snow report!


----------



## Harvey

Kingslug said:


> Maybe for a foot or more


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> Talk to me I'll give ya the snow report!


Any chance of a Powder Day at Platty on Tues or Wed?


----------



## Harvey

Too early, I will inquire tomorrow but won't likely get an answer til Monday.


----------



## Harvey

Definite maybe. ? 

Rentals Mon and Weds.


----------



## x10003q

Harvey said:


> Definite maybe. ?
> 
> Rentals Mon and Weds.


Wed is a jackpot for whoever rented Platty


----------



## Harvey

Yeah, Laz loves it when people who commit WAY in advance, score.


----------



## Temp6

I miss those powder daizes but glad to see Laz doing so well with the rentals.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> Yeah, Laz loves it when people who commit WAY in advance, score.


That is nice of course. I hope there a few powder skiers amongst them


----------



## Harvey

This could be a wompin.

There is serious consideration going on, call will be tomorrow.


----------



## Jersey Skier

Brownski said:


> That is nice of course. I hope there a few powder skiers amongst them





Harvey said:


> This could be a wompin.
> 
> There is serious consideration going on, call will be tomorrow.


I have my Epic Pass reservation at Hunter I bought a ticket for Bell to avoid Hunter and then I'll have to buy one for Platty too. All for the same day.


----------



## tirolski

Jersey Skier said:


> reservation at Hunter... bought a ticket for Bell ... and .. buy one for Platty too. All for the same day.


Can’t take it with ya. If the roads are good it’d be one hell of a trip report.


----------



## Kingslug

Im going to bell..I think Hunter will be great..but nuts..the whole world will show up.


----------



## G.ski

Plattekill was great today. Gorgeous packed powder everywhere, still some loose snow everything deep. There is a lot of snow! Blockbuster had soft manmade and natural snow and there were nice bumps forming by early afternoon. Freefall is becoming my favorite trail there. Hard to find a bare spot or ice. Snow in the trees is deep. Certainly well set for additional snow Mon Tues wow!


----------



## Kingslug

It will be buried this Friday.


----------



## marcski

Freefall is your favorite trail for the same reason why a lot of new Platty skiers fall in love with Platty. And, that is because you're actually skiing on real snow, not a man-made water/air mix. Freefall has never and hopefully will never see any man-made snow. It is also very, very rarely groomed if ever.


----------



## Harvey

The Ski Trail Report | Plattekill Mountain







plattekill.com


----------



## Harvey

marcski said:


> Freefall has never and hopefully will never see any man-made snow.



There is one guy, an important one, with a different opinion. ?

Not me.


----------



## Kingslug

Whats worse than being stuck at work for 2 days straight during all this....nothing...


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> There is one guy, an important one, with a different opinion. ?
> 
> Not me.


Tell him I think he needs to keep working on overall capacity first- and that tower guns look ghetto


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Tell him I think he needs to keep working on overall capacity first- and that tower guns look ghetto


You are making some assumptions bro


----------



## Harvey

Kingslug said:


> Whats worse than being stuck at work for 2 days straight during all this....nothing...


Wait what?


----------



## Kingslug

Get promoted..get screwed once in a while...


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> You are making some assumptions bro


Yes, and I am totally just talking shit as well. Feel free to ignore me


----------



## Campgottagopee

Kingslug said:


> Get promoted..get screwed once in a while...



Truth!

I recently took a substantial pay cut to have weekends off. I'm not going to pretend it was an easy decision , but man, I definitely wouldn't want my old job back. This weekend warrior shit is da bomb ?


----------



## Kingslug

I got a substantial pay increase..to go out of my fucking mind...
But as they say..it could be worse...I'm not starving..but missing the most epic powder day all year..no money pays for that.
I'll try for leftovers on wednesday at Bell. Maybe my guys will make it in by then...I did..and I'm 50 miles away..But my car has those magical devices on it..called snowtires.


----------



## jasonwx

Kingslug said:


> I got a substantial pay increase..to go out of my fucking mind...
> But as they say..it could be worse...I'm not starving..but missing the most epic powder day all year..no money pays for that.
> I'll try for leftovers on wednesday at Bell. Maybe my guys will make it in by then...I did..and I'm 50 miles away..But my car has those magical devices on it..called snowtires.


if it makes you feel any better
the cats aren't getting the big numbers


----------



## Harvey

Looks like a few inches at Hunter, less at Belle, very little at Plattekill.


----------



## Brownski

I’m skiing next Sunday. I just don’t have the freedom to react to storms. I’m confident it won’t suck


----------



## Kingslug

Its supposed to keep snowing until late tuesday..To me anything over 6 inches is a win. I'll just bring the 105 instead of the 117's. Its dumping here in NYC.


----------



## Kingslug

webcams at Hunter and Bell look good..its coming down.
Remember when your at a place..its all harpack, some ice, lot of groomers...then it starts dumping..and in no time with only a few inches the whole place is transformed. Years ago I was skiing Goat at Stowe..first run was bony and sketchy..started dumping..second run totally different with only 2 inches on it. 
The glades will benefit most from this.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Looks like a few inches at Hunter, less at Belle, very little at Plattekill.


Just shoveled the walk and steps. Maybe an inch of new. We’ve had more snow lately than what this dropped so far. It ain’t over till it’s over. Gonna go to Song tomorrow. It’s always closed on non-Holiday Mondays.


----------



## trackbiker

Kingslug said:


> Get promoted..get screwed once in a while...


That's why you make the big bucks.


----------



## sig

game on


----------



## rebel1916

sig said:


> game on


Looks like under a foot, but I paid my money and I'm taking my chances. Holiday Mt in Monticello is the place to be tomorrow!


----------



## Harvey

It's on brothers.


----------



## Teledork

Plattekill called a powder day, and five minutes later my kids' school called a snow day. GAAAAAHHHHH!!!!
Off to Thunder Ridge it is.


----------



## Ripitz

Teledork said:


> Off to Thunder Ridge it is.


Rip it!


----------



## Harvey

@jasonwx we're having some kind of a dry slot or downsloping thing.

Do you think we can pick up a foot before it's over?


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> @jasonwx we're having some kind of a dry slot or downsloping thing.
> 
> Do you think we can pick up a foot before it's over?


Harv what is that from ?
A ft for platt might be hard
But you never know they always seem to do the impossible


----------



## Harvey

jasonwx said:


> Harv what is that from ?







Dark bands aren't making it into Delaware County.


----------



## jasonwx

That looks like a radar shadow


----------



## Harvey

Interesting. How can you tell?


----------



## Temp6

I think some heavier bands are due to arrive over the next several hours


----------



## Harvey

Temp6 said:


> I think some heavier bands are due to arrive over the next several hours


?


----------



## Brownski

Tomorrow is gonna be great. Anybody that can make it should go. I’ll be at work, being jealous. Hopefully somebody can post some pics


----------



## Camberstick

Platty skied so damn good, especially the woods last Friday. Tommorow will be stellar . Wish I could head back up .


----------



## G.ski

marcski said:


> Freefall is your favorite trail for the same reason why a lot of new Platty skiers fall in love with Platty. And, that is because you're actually skiing on real snow, not a man-made water/air mix. Freefall has never and hopefully will never see any man-made snow. It is also very, very rarely groomed if ever.


I am a conditions guy. Great snow quality is first and foremost. Plattekill rarely disappoints. Love the focus on natural conditions along with some well targeted snowmaking.


----------



## JTG

Teledork said:


> Off to Thunder Ridge it is.


It’ll always be Big Birch to me! And where is the Ming Hoy?

Have a great day tomorrow, whoever makes it.


----------



## Harvey

At the base its like a foot of lake effect. Nice snow. I bet we got 8 at the bottom.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> At the base its like a foot of lake effect. Nice snow. I bet we got 8 at the bottom.


I believe that’s Ocean Effect, Harvey. Just sayin.


----------



## Harvey

Ugh. Right.

The wood are primo. The trails wind affected.


----------



## Benny

Greetings,
I mostly lurked on the old site and recently signed back up here.

Back sometime in maybe 2011, '12 or '13 the Catskills had a monster dump. I recall something like 7' at Belleayre & Platty. I skied Platty, 'twas insane.

Anybody recall the date and specs of that storm?


----------



## Harvey

Benny said:


> Greetings,
> I mostly lurked on the old site and recently signed back up here.
> 
> Back sometime in maybe 2011, '12 or '13 the Catskills had a monster dump. I recall something like 7' at Belleayre & Platty. I skied Platty, 'twas insane.
> 
> Anybody recall the date and specs of that storm?


I think it was 2010? If so check the weather section of the NY ski directory


----------



## jasonwx

Benny said:


> Greetings,
> I mostly lurked on the old site and recently signed back up here.
> 
> Back sometime in maybe 2011, '12 or '13 the Catskills had a monster dump. I recall something like 7' at Belleayre & Platty. I skied Platty, 'twas insane.
> 
> Anybody recall the date and specs of that storm?


It was 2010


----------



## jasonwx

We were all there

it was more of a event then good skiing
So much heavy snow


----------



## Benny

jasonwx said:


> We were all there
> 
> it was more of a event then good skiing
> So much heavy snow


Yup. Was quite an experience. As far as Catskills skiing goes, it's only been rivalled by the big black out storm a few years ago when all the hills were closed but Platty. Only time I've really waited on a lift line there.


----------



## Kingslug

I was at Hunter for almost the whole thing. It started on Thursday..snow was so heavy you couldn't see with the goggles on..or off. Went to the K club for some food that night..came out and jeep was buried. Drove across the street to the hotel..woke up..jeep buried to the roof. But I had AT tires. So while everyone was digging out..I just drove out. Insane day..still snowing hard...whole mountain in play..they were jumping off the cliffs under the chair..snow was waist deep west side. . My prob..wrong skis. Too skinny. I had to go to work Saturday in NYC but my new 98 rossi's came in to the Fed Ex warehouse..so after work got those. Came back Sunday. Good thing I wasn't there Saturday..power outages and a big mess at all the mt's. Sunday was Mogul day..My new twin tips made it work. 100 year storm...


----------



## Harvey

Jason saved a girl's life that day


----------



## Kingslug

I saw a boarder jump off the cliff and land upside down..in feet of snow..so he was pretty much drownings at that point.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Jason saved a girl's life that day



How's that?


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> How's that?


Jason let me tell it my version is so much better than the truth

Tonight after skiing


----------



## Harvey

Triple trees all day.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> View attachment 7853
> Triple trees all day.


You’re welcome


----------



## Kingslug

Depressing day here in NYC...
but.....better day tomorrow. 
My wife just called..snowing in Stamford again. And forecast calls for snow until 7pm up north.


----------



## Ripitz

JTG said:


> It’ll always be Big Birch to me!


?


----------



## Ripitz

Kingslug said:


> whole mountain in play..they were jumping off the cliffs under the chair.


I went with an old ski buddy of mine and we hucked everything with fat skis. We threw huge airs with speed right over the fences. We found numerous people that unintentionally slid passed them and got super stuck in deep snow. They just disappeared over the edge without anyone knowing. Crazy shit


----------



## Kingslug

I got stuck westside..had to be 4 feet deep..couldn't move. Then ran into a guy in the same predicament...Been skiing with him ever since.


----------



## Scottski63

Another great day at Plattekill


----------



## sig

fun day. found some nice stashes with the help of the Plattekill regulars. as always, much appreciated and thank you.


----------



## Ripitz

Scottski63 said:


> View attachment 7989
> Another great day at Plattekill


I was stuck at home today plowing and shoveling. Seeing this made my day?


----------



## Benny Profane

Damn. My logistics are coming up all wrong. But, season is rapidly improving. Be there soon.


----------



## Harvey

This was one of the GREAT days.

I never really thought it was worth it to invest effort in the trees on the triple side, but MAN I was wrong.

The snow was soo deep over there, wow! DEEEP!


----------



## Temp6

Harvey said:


> This was one of the GREAT days. I never really thought it was worth it to invest effort in the trees on the triple side, but MAN I was wrong.
> 
> The snow was soo deep over there, wow! DEEEP!


So true I feel like those trees almost never fill in but last couple weeks been phenomenal over there!


----------



## marcski

Scottski63 said:


> Another great day at Plattekill
> View attachment 7861


Harvey, rippin' the trees!!


----------



## Harvey

Chris on base guitar


----------



## Brownski




----------



## Harvey

More please.


----------



## JohnyCatnip

Great day Saturday. Winter is firing on all cylinders, and it doesn’t look like it seems to be stopping anytime soon.


----------



## Harvey

Looks like some new.


----------



## Teledork

What are the chances of another whatever the singular form of powder daize is? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Harvey

Teledork said:


> What are the chances of another whatever the singular form of powder daize is? Asking for a friend...



On a particular day, this season, or ever?


----------



## Harvey

Still snowing on the cams. What a run.


----------



## Teledork

Harvey said:


> On a particular day, this season, or ever?


All of the above would be nice! But ideally, any given day I can get up there without my wife or my boss knowing.
Are they still sending out email alerts? Haven't gotten one in a while.


----------



## Harvey

Teledork said:


> All of the above would be nice! But ideally, any given day I can get up there without my wife or my boss knowing.
> Are they still sending out email alerts? Haven't gotten one in a while.


PowDaize are rare(r) these days with mountain rentals taking up most of the Mondays and Thursdays in the heart of the season. Not only do they block those days, but they can "conflict" with the IDEA or EXPECTION of what a Powder Daize is.

This last day, the call was made late because the snow didn't start to fall very late in the day on Monday (good for us, untracked!) and Laz didn't want to call it if Platty was going to get dry slotted. They actually did (Hunter got how much? Belle?) but Plattekill eventually pulled out more than a foot.

Laz would rather not call it so late, you have to get staff in to run the place, the longer you wait, the harder that is.


----------



## Harvey

Plattekill sold out for the next 11 operating days.

(Starting Friday).


----------



## sig

gore is also sold out for holiday week. i usually try to avoid that week any how. at least earning your turns is in play


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> Plattekill sold out for the next 11 operating days.
> 
> (Starting Friday).


LOL on the variety of reactions to my post.


----------



## Teledork

Harvey said:


> LOL on the variety of reactions to my post.


Hahaha, I guess MiSkier and DomB already have tickets!


----------



## Harvey

MiSkier (read Michigan Skier) probably figures he wants Laz to do as well as he can so he's in good shape when he comes back in 2022.  

Dom... what's your story?


----------



## MiSkier

Harvey said:


> MiSkier (read Michigan Skier) probably figures he wants Laz to do as well as he can so he's in good shape when he comes back in 2022.
> 
> Dom... what's your story?


Of course I want Laz to do well, because I will be back in 2022.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Plattekill sold out for the next 11 operating days.
> 
> (Starting Friday).


Attaboy Laz ? ❄️


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

My first trip to Plattekill and I see why you folks love it so much. 

I don't even understand how they have so much powder. It was so wonderful (and such a new experience for me as a Catskills skier) that I tried to stick as much as possible to the windy trails in the woods. But even their groomed steeps are great. I shattered my personal best for speed on Blockbuster; it was straight and steep and groomed and I was the only person on it.


----------



## Harvey

Q... you were there today? @Scottski63 and Chris were skiing, pics I saw looked good!


----------



## Q*bert Jones IV

Yes! I had to leave around 12:30 to get some work in today.


----------



## Joneski73

Yes, it was good today, except for an icy patch at the top of Freefall. Looked like they got 4-5 inches since the weekend.


----------



## Harvey

Pro tip: watch out for that icy patch on top of Freefall!

?


----------



## Kingslug

It just accelerates you faster..


----------



## Scottski63

Another great day.


----------



## Harvey

Woah nice!


----------



## sig

i knew it would be good today. mountains selling out due to covid restrictions is cramping my style


----------



## Kingslug

Just have to get through this season.


----------



## Harvey

Kingslug said:


> It just accelerates you faster..


My daughter said this when she was maybe 5 or 6.

"I like the ice daddy it's faster."

This year I asked her if she still likes ice and she said...

"Dad I'm all about powder and the park."

ROFLMAO


----------



## sig

Kingslug said:


> Just have to get through this season.


Or holiday week


----------



## Harvey

Q*bert Jones IV said:


> My first trip to Plattekill and I see why you folks love it so much.
> 
> I don't even understand how they have so much powder. It was so wonderful (and such a new experience for me as a Catskills skier) that I tried to stick as much as possible to the windy trails in the woods. But even their groomed steeps are great. I shattered my personal best for speed on Blockbuster; it was straight and steep and groomed and I was the only person on it.


I forwarded a link to this post to two people I know  and it really made them smile.


----------



## JTG

sig said:


> i knew it would be good today. mountains selling out due to covid restrictions is cramping my style


We all should’a listened to Harvey......buy a Platty season pass! Usually it’s hindsight that’s 20/20, Harvey!

Yeah, not being able to buy tickets sucks. You do have to keep trying, though. Things open up, sometimes. Sometimes you get lucky. Yesterday morning Platty was sold out next week, then they opened up more tickets today, then sold out quick. Same in January when I got WF tix for MLK and Prez Weekend. I happened to be checking back, frequently, and hit the timing right when they added tix, before the masses scooped ‘em up.


----------



## sig

JTG said:


> We all should’a listened to Harvey......buy a Platty season pass! Usually it’s hindsight that’s 20/20, Harvey!
> 
> Yeah, not being able to buy tickets sucks. You do have to keep trying, though. Things open up, sometimes. Sometimes you get lucky. Yesterday morning Platty was sold out next week, then they opened up more tickets today, then sold out quick. Same in January when I got WF tix for MLK and Prez Weekend. I happened to be checking back, frequently, and hit the timing right when they added tix, before the masses scooped ‘em up.


i pre bought opening day. was the first time I have ever purchased a ticket that way.


----------



## tirolski

JTG said:


> Yeah, not being able to buy tickets sucks. You do have to keep trying, though. Things open up, sometimes. Sometimes you get lucky. Yesterday morning Platty was sold out next week, then they opened up more tickets today, then sold out quick.


Just checked there’s tickets for Sunday 14th available as of 11:30 today.


----------



## Jersey Skier

tirolski said:


> Just checked there’s tickets for Sunday 14th available as of 11:30 today.


Available for the whole week at 12:33PM. Just scored for Wednesday.


----------



## Harvey

Anyone have a report from the trees?


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> I forwarded a link to this post to two people I know  and it really made them smile.


The thought of a groomed Blockbuster makes me a little sad ?


----------



## Kingslug

I bought Bell tix for monday as platt was sold out the whole week...and now..they are not.


----------



## Ripitz

Kingslug said:


> I bought Bell tix for monday as platt was sold out the whole week...and now..they are not.


“d’oh!”


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> The thought of a groomed Blockbuster makes me a little sad ?



I think of Freefall as the ungroomable.

The part about...



Q*bert Jones IV said:


> a new experience for me as a Catskills skier



...is what makes my "friends" smile.


----------



## Kingslug

A groomed blockbuster will become a normal blockbuster..soon enough


----------



## rebel1916

Harvey said:


> My daughter said this when she was maybe 5 or 6.
> 
> "I like the ice daddy it's faster."
> 
> This year I asked her if she still like ice and she said
> 
> "Dad I'm all about powder and the park."
> 
> ROFLMAO


My kid quotes her Ski the East hoodie and says "why must we be born from ice".


----------



## raisingarizona

Kingslug said:


> A groomed blockbuster will become a normal blockbuster..soon enough


That’s unfortunate. It was always such a classic, east coast bump run in my mind.

Id lap it all day long when I used to ski there.


----------



## Kingslug

Sometimes they have to smooth it out..lot of rocks under there..it aint castlerock...


----------



## Harvey

I didn't follow the Cats this weekend. What happened weather wise? How much NCP?


----------



## Harvey

Second hand info from some skiing Plattekill yesterday and today: Today is measurably better.

@snowalrus might be relevant to Belle.

ETA: "Woods are skiable but crunchy."


----------



## JohnyCatnip

Hearing from a mountain goer today that the few inches of powder is nice, but there’s a crunchy layer underneath the fresh.


----------



## Petronio

Was there today. Can confirm, about 4-5 inches of fresh powder on top of icy base on the steeps. Trees looked mostly untracked. My daughter had a ball -- but a lot of work for me, I'm more of a cruiser.


----------



## billyb3

Things were pretty good on Saturday; snowed on and off all day! Woods were fun as long as you weren't the first person thorough a section...otherwise, kinds of a lot of work (but doable).


----------



## Harvey

Nice. I saw tree pictures from various skiers, good ones granted but it's a start. Get in there!


----------



## JTG

Roger that. 

Much to my chagrin....my son likes to ski where it’s already been skied in the trees, so he’ll be happy with doing that. Of course, I’m sure we’ll test the waters and ski in a few new lines, hopefully.


----------



## JTG

Exploring and finding untracked in the trees. It is NOT unpleasant! Not heavy enough here to break through the underlying crust either, but the 5 or so inches on top has it skiable.


----------



## Harvey

Be interested to know where else in eastern NY there is tree skiing.


----------



## Ripitz

Not lift served but the Hudson Highlands have great conditions right now


----------



## Teledork

Harvey said:


> Be interested to know where else in eastern NY there is tree skiing.


I was super impressed with Labyrinth and Alsos glades at Greek. A bit of mini-MRG in central New York!


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> Not lift served but the Hudson Highlands have great conditions right now


Victor then too I'd assume.


----------



## Ripitz

The river has a warming effect. It funnels warm air up the valley. The conditions are usually better more inland on the outer reefs. Always better up on the Fahnstock plateau. The sun is starting to cook it. Still some soft pow in the shade.


----------



## Ripitz




----------



## Harvey

Teledork said:


> I was super impressed with Labyrinth and Alsos glades at Greek. A bit of mini-MRG in central New York!


No doubt central and western ny are fat right now.


----------



## Petronio

Ripitz said:


> View attachment 8232


That is awesome . . . I moved to Pok in 2004 -- is this from when there was a ski hill at Beacon?


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> View attachment 8232


UM STORY PLEASE. ?


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> UM STORY PLEASE. ?


It belongs to a friend of a friend who is a local collector and whose family owns another local ghost. Hope to share some more history soon!


----------



## Harvey

Sounds front-pagey to me.


----------



## JTG

Great day today. Perfect weather. Fast, carve-able groomers. Plenty of soft snow but a firm base beneath.

That said, I only skied one groomer run all day. The boys and I played in the trees, everywhere. Always kept us coming back for more. Had to be on your toes a little, but we had a blast.


----------



## JTG

Oh, not that I took advantage of it....but here is another condition that applies to skiing time at Platty. None of the ‘one drink’ shenanigans like they have at WF! While I didn’t get a second beer at lunch I could have if I had wanted to. Agreed, if you are only in for 30 minutes you don’t need a second drink!

I get it....at WF/ORDA they limit drinks (and they stopped selling desserts at the Cloudspin) because a second drink or dessert is going to encourage people to stay longer.

Just highlights that businesses have flexibility, based on individual circumstances, in how they comply with applicable COVID operating rules.


----------



## Harvey

Smaller crowds allow more flexibility. I've booted up in my car each day this year, because it makes me feel that I am helping. But the times I've been at Plattekill being inside the lodge didn't feel like a risk.

When I was in Mid at WF early this season there was tons of room. Still true?


----------



## JTG

The half dozen times we have been in the WF mid, all on holiday weekends, there was tons of room, sparse crowd, plenty of social distance. 

Ironically, the upstairs/bar area yesterday at Platty was more crowded (at least on a per capita square footage basis) than the Cloudspin was (both times on a holiday weekend) when we sat and ate there.


----------



## Kingslug

I actually like having my base lodge in the truck..don't have to deal with people stepping all over me in a crowded lodge..and its big enough I can do everything inside it..while listening to tunes.


----------



## Petronio

Harvey said:


> . . . But the times I've been at Plattekill being inside the lodge didn't feel like a risk.


I had the opposite feeling -- when I was in the upstairs lodge at Platty, with a bunch of people sitting unmasked eating in what felt like a close, stuffy, unventilated space (which I know folks are allowed to do, and if I had little kids I'd likely be in the warm spot as well), I was kind of worried (I thought, "If I am going to catch it, this is where it will happen.") I did double mask and only went in to buy lunch (my daughter wanted a grilled cheese, which is unavailable on the deck kiosk). I got the chili at the outdoor kiosk and we both ate outside.


----------



## Harvey

Petronio said:


> I had the opposite feeling -- when I was in the upstairs lodge at Platty, with a bunch of people sitting unmasked eating in what felt like a close, stuffy, unventilated space (which I know folks are allowed to do, and if I had little kids I'd likely be in the warm spot as well), I was kind of worried (I thought, "If I am going to catch it, this is where it will happen.") I did double mask and only went in to buy lunch (my daughter wanted a grilled cheese, which is unavailable on the deck kiosk). I got the chili at the outdoor kiosk and we both ate outside.


Yea I've only been in the bar once. Early season it was deserted. I was in the ski shop too. Last time I was there on a Powderday Tuesday I never went in.


----------



## Harvey

@Temp6 you famos bro


----------



## Temp6

Harvey said:


> @Temp6 you famos bro
> 
> View attachment 8275


I’m honored!! Send Laz a thank you for me?


----------



## JTG

My first mountain rental experience. Slightly shorter lines than a typical day at Platty!

Honestly, it’s an eh! kind of day. Spitting rain early, kinda warm-ish, but snow mixing in, so cold enough to make you feel it. Wind at times. Fog socking in, but then it’s getting a little brighter? Un-groomed is at the same time soft (enough to edge) and crunchy (enough that you have to pay attention). Yes, we’ve been in the woods. An odd surface of a couple inches of mank-y rotted powder with a punchable hollow crust underneath. As my daughter said, you don’t turn where you want to, you turn where the mush lets you.

In other words, it’s another great day! Honestly, we’ve had fun in the woods and elsewhere. Conditions can’t always be perfect, but it’s Monday (skiing > work) and I’m skiing with not only my kids, but my community. I’ll take that!


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Low Angle Life

The low temps this weekend have me thinking it will be a firm weekend, I can't make up my mind. Get out for what very well may be the last shot of real winter temperatures, or just wait it out for spring conditions next weekend.


----------



## JTG

Low Angle Life said:


> The low temps this weekend have me thinking it will be a firm weekend, I can't make up my mind. Get out for what very well may be the last shot of real winter temperatures, or just wait it out for spring conditions next weekend.


I’ll be there Sunday! Rescheduled ticket, so no choice. I’m assuming that several days of grooming, combined with a stray inch or two, will have things in decent enough shape, although I can’t imagine the trees will be any fun.


----------



## Jersey Skier

JTG said:


> I’ll be there Sunday! Rescheduled ticket, so no choice. I’m assuming that several days of grooming, combined with a stray inch or two, will have things in decent enough shape, although I can’t imagine the trees will be any fun.


I'm debating too. I also have a rescheduled ticket, but not sure it will be worth 6 hours of driving.


----------



## JTG

6 hours of driving for a day of skiing requires some pretty special conditions for me. While it’s rare that any day at Platty truly disappoints, this weekend isn’t shaping up to be special. Fortunately it’s only 3 hours r/t for us.


----------



## Teledork

Same here. I could reschedule (tix are for Saturday) but isn't there a chance it doesn't any get better? Gaaaaah!


----------



## JTG

Teledork said:


> Same here. I could reschedule (tix are for Saturday) but isn't there a chance it doesn't any get better? Gaaaaah!


It’s called ticket rescheduling roulette! Winter isn’t over yet, so do you reschedule in March and hope it gets better winter-wise.....or do you reschedule for later when you can count on spring conditions, because there will be a window of great spring conditions. The snowpack is pretty good right now, although it seemed a bit “hollow” in the trees on Monday and I fear could melt out quick once spring has sprung for real.


----------



## Benny Profane

Free ticket for tommorow. First come...


----------



## JTG

If anyone is skiing today let us know what kind of shape the mountain is in. Fast and firm I’m assuming!

I’ll be there Sunday, but my son and his friend are looking to bail. If anyone is looking for a couple tickets (one adult, one teen) for Sunday (currently sold out) let me know.


----------



## Brownski

Dibs if they’re still available


----------



## JTG

Sold. Just sent you a message.


----------



## G.ski

Will be at Platty tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## Teledork

Icy today, but man what a great mountain this is! Should soften up nicely, enjoy!!


----------



## Harvey

First time? Last time?


----------



## Teledork

I’ve been twice before, but this was my first time back in a few years. My 10-year-old has the ski bug and I’ve been enjoying seeing everything through his eyes for the first time again. Conditions weren’t as good as we had at Belle or Greek, but we skied first chair to last with grins on our faces.


----------



## Brownski

Bluebird


----------



## JTG

My son and his friend chose unwisely. As they say, you wanna know you gotta go!

Run of the day has to be Face. Whales to play on Upper and nice, soft man made to rip Lower. Worth many laps.

Now for the surprise of the day.







The woods are in play! Didn’t ski quite as nice as it looked, but that skied pretty nice. Woods are skiing better than the scrap-y trails, if you can deal with a little crust. Couple inches of fresh, with deeper windblown spots, with a crust underneath that holds up and let’s you get an edge. Not dust on crust. A friend posted some FB vid of the glades at Belle yesterday and it looked good, so I was hopeful.

Cold, low 20s, but the sun is strong and it doesn’t feel it!





Where’s the Old Milwaukee?

Broski....I’m grabbing some lunch. I keep looking, let’s hook up for a couple runs.


----------



## JTG

One more shout out to Platty, as this is noteworthy. While the Cloudspin (used to have a killer Bloody) fades....Platty makes a mean Bloody. I’ve talked to the bartender who makes the homemade mix, good stuff. While Cloudspin was absent dilly beans over Prez Day, Platty don’t skimp (and she sources hers from the Amish country, details people), and it’s still a 16oz cup, unlike Cloudpin. The Wicked Pickle Mary...with spicy pickle bourbon...good stuff. No, I’d never drink pickle bourbon otherwise, but in this instance...


----------



## Harvey

I'm thirsty. Post a pic!


----------



## JTG

Harvey said:


> I'm thirsty. Post a pic!






Looks like your typical Bloody, but it’s a step above. The pickled onion and jalapeño is a nice touch.

Oh, and she sold me on a Mezcal Mary for apres. Mezcal is a rabbit hole I’ve been trying to avoid....


----------



## tirolski

Better than parking lot pics, just saying.


----------



## JTG

Gonna find my baby, gonna hold her tight, lookin’ forward to a little afternoon delight...









Creative stream crossing...
Side hill traverse to keep from getting shot at, but not too bad!


----------



## MC2

damn, can’t believe you guys were there and I missed you (although I guess I was teaching from 12-3)


----------



## Brownski

I yelled at you from the double MC. 











Things got a little twiggy at times








Overall a great day


----------



## MiSkier

JTG said:


> One more shout out to Platty, as this is noteworthy. While the Cloudspin (used to have a killer Bloody) fades....Platty makes a mean Bloody. I’ve talked to the bartender who makes the homemade mix, good stuff. While Cloudspin was absent dilly beans over Prez Day, Platty don’t skimp (and she sources hers from the Amish country, details people), and it’s still a 16oz cup, unlike Cloudpin. The Wicked Pickle Mary...with spicy pickle bourbon...good stuff. No, I’d never drink pickle bourbon otherwise, but in this instance...


Platty has a great bloody Mary. Just one of the great things about them


----------



## MiSkier

Brownski said:


> I yelled at you from the double MC.
> View attachment 8575
> 
> View attachment 8576
> View attachment 8577
> 
> Things got a little twiggy at times
> 
> View attachment 8578
> View attachment 8579
> 
> Overall a great day
> 
> View attachment 8580
> 
> View attachment 8581


Looks great. Hopefully next season when I make the trip back home things will be different and we can make some turns again


----------



## Brownski

We had a great day today. I feel bad that JTG’s son and his friend missed out but their loss was our gain. I’m grateful for the hookup cause we might have ended up at Shawnee otherwise. Worth mentioning Blockbuster first thing in the morning was really nice too.


----------



## JTG

MC2 said:


> damn, can’t believe you guys were there and I missed you (although I guess I was teaching from 12-3)


Late morning I saw a blue/orange Platty school jacketed person laying down some sweet tele-arcs on Freefall, and I thought it might have been you. I was keeping my eye out, for you and Broski. Know what I leaned today? There’s a shit ton of blue/orange Platty school jacketed tele-skiers on that mountain!


----------



## JTG

Brownski said:


> We had a great day today. I feel bad that JTG’s son and his friend missed out but their loss was our gain. I’m grateful for the hookup cause we might have ended up at Shawnee otherwise. Worth mentioning Blockbuster first thing in the morning was really nice too.


My lazy-ass son and his lazy-ass friend deserved to miss what they missed today, don’t feel bad for those losers!


----------



## Brownski

Ha! Sorry we didn't take any runs with you. I would have hung around for drinks but Dangerboy is suddenly a Knicks fan. I had to get him home for the preshow


----------



## JTG

Next time. Each time I hit the base I waited a few minutes to see if a pair of blue jackets came along. Alas, it wasn’t meant to be, this time. As small a place as it is, it’s not that small!


----------



## G.ski

I was at Platty Sat and Sun. Sat was cold and cloudy with persistent snow flurries. Balls out snowmaking and good grooming made the day.
Sun was brilliant sunshine and temps in the mid-30's. Skiing was great! Firm but with a good corn layer, the skiing was smooth and fun. Groomed trails were excellent, bumps on Plunge got better with each time down, the snowmaking on the Face made the skiing there pretty awesome and yes the trees were very good. I've managed to find my way around most of the trees at this point. That was a stellar late winter weekend at Plattekill!


----------



## Low Angle Life

Today was an absolute beach day at Platte and I have a sun burn to back it up. Not a cloud in the sky, temps much warmer than what the forecast was suggesting and whales... thank you to Laszlo and the mountain crew for saving the whales!


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## JTG

Platty going “Beast” (of NY) Mode!


----------



## raisingarizona

Hells yeah!

I just listened to the storm-something or another podcast interview with Laz and his wife on their adventures owning Plattekill. It was awesome. I definitely have mentioned before about my appreciation for the old t bar but their decision to upgrade to the double made a lot of sense. That old t bar was tough on anyone but especially so for snowboarders, I can’t believe I hadn’t thought of that! Ha! It seems so obvious after listening to the podcast.


----------



## Harvey

It was one of the first from @Stu at Storm Skiing Pod:









Podcast #2: Plattekill Mountain Owners Danielle and Laszlo Vajtay


Listen now (73 min) | The Storm Skiing Podcast #2 | Download this episode on iTunes and Google Play| Read the full overview at skiing.substack.com. Who: Danielle and Laszlo Vajtay, Owners, Plattekill Mountain Why I interviewed them: Because Plattekill flat amazes me. Situated deep in the...




www.stormskiing.com





And yeah it's snowing...


----------



## MiSkier

If only it wasn’t 9.5 hrs away


----------



## Brownski

9.5 hours for a day trip? That would be pretty core


----------



## raisingarizona

Brownski said:


> 9.5 hours for a day trip? That would be pretty core


Jesus. That’s gnarly.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## JTG

Thinking Sunday. Better temps, and I can’t ski Saturday anyway. Anybody else planning on being there?


----------



## Low Angle Life

It appears the rain has turned to snow!


----------



## G.ski

JTG said:


> Thinking Sunday. Better temps, and I can’t ski Saturday anyway. Anybody else planning on being there?


Will be there Sat Sun. Hitting Belleayre tomorrow.


----------



## Harvey

Everyone ski Plunge please.


----------



## Harvey

Tomorrow could be my first apres beer this season that didn't happen in a parking lot.

Not sure how long I will last but I'm hoping to be on the deck buying a round at the end of my day.

Who's thirsty?


----------



## ScottySkis

Harvey said:


> Tomorrow could be my first apres beer this season that didn't happen in a parking lot.
> 
> Not sure how long I will last but I'm hoping to be on the deck buying a round at the end of my day.
> 
> Who's thirsty?


Jim g is there this afternoon not sure if he drink


----------



## Teledork

Harvey said:


> Tomorrow could be my first apres beer this season that didn't happen in a parking lot.
> 
> Not sure how long I will last but I'm hoping to be on the deck buying a round at the end of my day.
> 
> Who's thirsty?


Me please!! Just bought tix for tomorrow - I'll be the large, ungainly, goateed fellow in green chasing my ten-year-old. Can't waitI
- Dave


----------



## sig

Harvey said:


> Tomorrow could be my first apres beer this season that didn't happen in a parking lot.
> 
> Not sure how long I will last but I'm hoping to be on the deck buying a round at the end of my day.
> 
> Who's thirsty?


I will be at gore. Should a put a cold one on your tab there?


----------



## Harvey

sig said:


> I will be at gore. Should a put a cold one on your tab there?


I'll be there Monday. I'd buy you one but I don't know how to get the bartenders attention at Gore.


----------



## Harvey

marcski said:


> Things didn't really start to soften until 11ish.


Good info thanks. I'm going to have to get try to force myself to get a late start,


----------



## JTG

It was pretty cold last night.

Not as cold tonight + warmer temps tomorrow = it may soften up sooner.

That, and even though the Ripsticks are 96 under foot, they are a mid-fat that was made to carve! I’ll be on snow by 10.

I’ll be good and thirsty in the afternoon!


----------



## Low Angle Life

It was soft of the triple last Friday by 9ish, Plunge stayed pretty firm until at least noonish. Temps should be similar tomorrow. I'll be out tomorrow with my lady, probably earlier than we need to be.


----------



## G.ski

Today was great. I got out at 11 and skied until 2:45 then ate a burger and split. Everything skied well. Even popped into the trees a few times.

Be there again tomorrow.


----------



## JTG

Red/orange jacket, tall guy....hope to see some of you around.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Tomorrow could be my first apres beer this season that didn't happen in a parking lot.
> Not sure how long I will last but I'm hoping to be on the deck buying a round at the end of my day.
> 
> Who's thirsty?


Can I get a corn-check? Could be a bit parched after today’s pickin’ in CNY.


----------



## Harvey

30 degrees? Soft cord


----------



## Harvey

Boy the skiing is great! The snow is very white not at all grey


----------



## JTG

Skipping jacket...gray shirt!


----------



## Teledork

JTG said:


> Skipping jacket...gray shirt!


Same here - orange vest green pants!
Dave


----------



## Harvey

Can't believe it


----------



## JTG

Teledork said:


> Same here - orange vest green pants!
> Dave


Just finished lunch, we’ll keep our eyes open for you!

Wow, what a day.


----------



## Teledork

2:49 and I’m completely blown. Heavy snow but so fun... beer!!


----------



## Harvey

Coming soon one more plunge

ETA: OK maybe 4


----------



## Harvey

Sorry about everyone I missed. 

What a day, I skied the entire day except for one break.

Cord, trees, bumps and bumps. Excellent.

Nice round at the end of the day, and some magaritas too.




@marcski rocks the raceski


----------



## raisingarizona

This may be an unpopular opinion and it’s solely based on pictures I’ve seen this year but......I think Plattekill is over grooming the front 5. I mean, shouldn’t at least two of them be left untouched with wall to wall bump skiing, to keep it honest and to create a better bang for the lift ride buck?

skiing cord straight down that face must be over and done with awfully quickly.


----------



## Brownski

There’s a case to be made. Seems like there is a line of bumps left on Plunge under the double. Freefall seems like a logical place for some moguls. Maybe a line of bumps skiers’ left of the triple onf Face. The lower half would be good for people learning


----------



## raisingarizona

Brownski said:


> There’s a case to be made. Seems like there is a line of bumps left on Plunge under the double. Freefall seems like a logical place for some moguls. Maybe a line of bumps skiers’ left of the triple onf Face. The lower half would be good for people learning


I saw that line but imo it’s unnecessarily narrow. The front 5 runs aren’t so vastly different than one another that leaving two of them fully bumped would hurt the overall experience there, I think it would help offer variety and challenge. If I were a regular today I’d be a little disappointed with the over grooming, especially during a decent snow year.

personally I think Plattekill should be holding on to a bit of that reputation and clout of being a skiers mountain and not completely catering to the lower percentile of skiers out there.

I have very fond memories of blockbuster having wall to wall spring bumps back in 93. It’s in part what had me fall in love with that place and would keep me coming back for more. Seeing pictures of everything groomed this year honestly makes me a little sad.


----------



## JTG

RA makes a good point!


----------



## Brownski

I don’t disagree but it’s hard to imagine them leaving two of them bumped out wall to wall. I could see Plunge and half of Blockbuster + some lower angle training bumps someplace else. Of course Blockbuster fully bumped from top to bottom would look pretty cool


----------



## Kingslug

Block should be left alone.


----------



## raisingarizona

Brownski said:


> I don’t disagree but it’s hard to imagine them leaving two of them bumped out wall to wall. I could see Plunge and half of Blockbuster + some lower angle training bumps someplace else. Of course Blockbuster fully bumped from top to bottom would look pretty cool


Why not two? It doesn’t seem like a tall order imho


----------



## raisingarizona

Kingslug said:


> Block should be left alone.


Yup, quintessential bump run, right there with ol, steins and upper lift line at MRG


----------



## Brownski

raisingarizona said:


> Why not two? It doesn’t seem like a tall order imho


Cause most people can’t ski bumps and it’s not that big a place to begin with? They’re trying to attract newer skiers and families. Not you and me. I think it would be cool to leave either Freefall or Block AND Plunge bumped up. I just don’t see it happening.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> They’re trying to attract newer skiers and families.



When I arrived for first chair yesterday it was surreal. I was a bit later than usual but still early enough to be first.

There were 20-30 cars in the the lot. These were primarily families, and it was crystal clear that many were first timers.

"Dad look at how steep it is!"

Danielle told me that skier visits were up over last year and the amount of new people was high. F&B was probably down, but lessons had been very strong.


----------



## Brownski

If I’m being honest, Plattekill is one of the places I was thinking of when I started the Branding thread. I think they know their brand but I think they’re now interested in attracting a different type of skier. I don’t blame them. Families and newbies probably spend three times as much per visit. Even when I bring my kids there’s no rental or lesson income from me. I make a point of buying some food there, especially if I’m skiing on a voucher or a discounted ticket but nobody’s making bank based on me showing up to ski.


----------



## raisingarizona

Brownski said:


> Cause most people can’t ski bumps and it’s not that big a place to begin with? They’re trying to attract newer skiers and families. Not you and me. I think it would be cool to leave either Freefall or Block AND Plunge bumped up. I just don’t see it happening.


Sure but.....with what’s their trail count? 28? 38? What’s two dedicated bump runs going to harm? If you turn your shoulder completely to the legit skiing crowd what are ya? A steeper version of Okemo? Two dedicated mogul runs imo isn’t asking a lot and the reputation will always be a part of their brand.

I’m a firm believer in leaving a few things to inspire and aspire to. Skiing shouldn’t be completely easy and every run doesn’t have to accommodate the bottom third of ability in order to create a marketable product. In fact, I’d say that leaving a few runs as something to work towards makes your overall product more attractive.

I saw Harvey’s Facebook post of the front five and the little patch of bumps left for their dedicated ski crowd was laughable. One thing about having a business imo is to not turn your back on your core, dedicated long term customer. Like I already said, I’d be pretty darn disappointed if I were a season pass holder right now.

dont epic Plattekill for dollars. I get it, they got to survive but please don’t sell out by grooming every run. That’s just another McSkiing experience


----------



## Brownski

I agree with you in general. I’m just saying what I think is going on there.


----------



## raisingarizona

Brownski said:


> I agree with you in general. I’m just saying what I think is going on there.


I feel ya brownski, I’m just expressing my disappointment in what I’m seeing. Bump skiing is sacred and some things should be earned. A soulful ski area shouldn’t make every run easy to accommodate every rich dweeb from the city. Leave some challenge for the people that work at it.


----------



## raisingarizona

Brownski said:


> Cause most people can’t ski bumps and it’s not that big a place to begin with? They’re trying to attract newer skiers and families. Not you and me. I think it would be cool to leave either Freefall or Block AND Plunge bumped up. I just don’t see it happening.


No one will be able to ski bumps if every run gets regularly mowed.

it’s more pussification of society, the mogul cancel culture if you will ?


----------



## Low Angle Life

raisingarizona said:


> dont epic Plattekill for dollars. I get it, they got to survive but please don’t sell out by grooming every run. That’s just another McSkiing experience


I haven't been going to Platte since the 90's like some of you but I have been riding both bikes and snowboards there for almost 10 years now and I think the change this year is far more driven by how covid has changed the dynamic of skiing. More people out than ever, more new people out than ever, and people looking to get further out/off the beaten path to avoid the crowds. It ain't Epic and it won't be Epic, those people need their domed heated high speed chairs. But what do I know about bumps, I'm just a knuckle dragger.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> If I’m being honest, Plattekill is one of the places I was thinking of when I started the Branding thread. I think they know their brand but I think they’re now interested in attracting a different type of skier. I don’t blame them. Families and newbies probably spend three times as much per visit. Even when I bring my kids there’s no rental or lesson income from me. I make a point of buying some food there, especially if I’m skiing on a voucher or a discounted ticket but nobody’s making bank based on me showing up to ski.


There's no question about what, or who, drives the business, in the minds of the owners. Regardless of what you think about the decision to cater to families at Plattekill or Whiteface or wherever, the owners are doing what they think is best for their business.

Laszlo dreams of a slopeside hotel. He wants 100% snowmaking. He's an entrepreneur, he thinks about growing his business every waking moment. That's where mountain rental came from.

I try to represent the hardcore by spending money in ways the owners will notice. (That's what the NYSB annual meeting is about.) And every single time someone an NYSBer decides to buy a pass, or commits to Plattekill, I send Danielle and Laz a link. (The last one I sent was about JT going in for a pass for 20/21, they were pumped!) They love seeing that stuff and I think it helps them appreciate what we are doing.

None of that makes up for the fact that powder hounds bring their own beer, and grills to cook out, after trying to redeem a bogo on a $25 Friday.


----------



## Harvey

Low Angle Life said:


> More people out than ever, more new people out than ever, and people looking to get further out/off the beaten path to avoid the crowds.


More new skiers and beginner lessons this year than ever, by a big margin.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Just to add in another opinion, when you start looking the lifetime value of visitors to any given mountain, catering towards the family becomes even more important. If that kid has consistent good memories of time spent out on a particular hill with their family, they are more likely to return in their 20's and eventually when they have a family of their own bring them along to form the same lifetime memories they have of skiing. Wash rinse and repeat. I know for a fact this was Win Smiths focus during his time owning Sugarbush. If these kids get brought up at the right places, hopefully an acquired taste for the finer things will also accompany their preference for where to ski as well.


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> There's no question about what, or who, drives the business, in the minds of the owners. Regardless of what you think about the decision to cater to families at Plattekill or Whiteface or wherever, the owners are doing what they think is best for their business.
> 
> Laszlo dreams of a slopeside hotel. He wants 100% snowmaking. He's an entrepreneur, he thinks about growing his business all every waking moment. That's where mountain rental came from.
> 
> I try to represent the hardcore by spending money in ways the owners will notice. (That's what the NYSB annual meeting is about.) And every single time someone an NYSBer decides to buy a pass, or commits to Plattekill, I send Danielle and Laz a link. (The last one I sent was about JT going in for a pass for 20/21, they were pumped!) They love seeing that stuff and I think it helps them appreciate what we are doing.
> 
> None of that makes up for the fact that powder hounds bring their own beer, and grills to cook out, after trying to redeem a bogo on a $25 Friday.


There definitely needs to be a redirection of some consumers attitudes. I talked at length a few years back with Ray (Alba adventures) and he mentioned how his buddies were always trying to score deals on ski gear and passes. In all honesty I was kind of like wtf? Guys making good money should be bragging about how they spend and support small businesses, not trying to score deals! That mentality is prett f-d imho.

still, laz, has a good product their for all spectrums of the ski scene, no need to not provide for the few dedicated.

one fully dedicated bump run wouldn’t turn new customers away imo, it would create new ones.


----------



## Low Angle Life

raisingarizona said:


> There definitely needs to be a redirection of some consumers attitudes. I talked at length a few years back with Ray (Alba adventures) and he mentioned how his buddies were always trying to score deals on ski gear and passes. In all honesty I was kind of like wtf? Guys making good money should be bragging about how they spend and support small businesses, not trying to score deals! That mentality is prett f-d imho.


The "bro-deal" is an endemic issue amongst most outdoor sport enthusiast once "core" status is achieved. Some would arguing paying retail excludes you from the core...


----------



## raisingarizona

Low Angle Life said:


> The "bro-deal" is an endemic issue amongst most outdoor sport enthusiast once "core" status is achieved. Some would arguing paying retail excludes you from the core...


Gotta be poor to be “core”. Otherwise.....support small businesses and be a good person! ?


----------



## Brownski

Yeah, there’s nothing wrong with attracting new skiers but RA put his finger on something thats being lost. And he makes a legit point. Plattekill is doing the same thing that ORDA is- going after the Stratton/Windham crowd when their core product appeals to a whole different skier. Plus there’s no reason that catering to the natural Plattekill skier and building a new inter-generational customer base should be mutually exclusive. Magic and MRG are proof of that. I don’t begrudge anybody the right to make money or run their business the way they want but I would hate to come back in twenty years and find every trail lined with permanently installed tower and fan guns and three quads pushing people up the hill like every other place in the Cats.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Plattekill is doing the same thing that ORDA is- going after the Stratton/Windham crowd when their core product appeals to a whole different skier.


I disagree.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Brownski said:


> I don’t begrudge anybody the right to make money or run their business the way they want but I would hate to come back in twenty years and find every trail lined with permanently installed tower and fan guns and three quads pushing people up the hill like every other place in the Cats.


I don't want to begrudge you but we may need permanently installed towers and fan guns lining every trail in twenty years.


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> That mentality is prett f-d imho.


I agree.


----------



## Harvey

FWIW I also think Block should be allowed to bump. Really it should be Freefall, but without snowmaking that might not make sense.

While I would personally be happy if it was Plunge wall-to-wall, I think a mixed trail with groomed and bumps makes the most sense under the lift.

I also have to say that Sunday was one of the great days ever, and really the only bumps were on Plunge. I'm a creature of habit and Iove that trail. I skied it maybe 8 times in a row.


----------



## raisingarizona

raisingarizona said:


> Gotta be poor to be “core”. Otherwise.....support small businesses and be a good person! ?


I’m gonna go one step further on this point, I’m close friends with small, outdoor gear retail shop owners in town and I always hear stories about local doctors, lawyers and established trust funders that consistently are looking for bro deals. Like really? You’re the guys that are supposed to be helping those businesses thrive! It’s trickle down economics at its finest micro level I suppose.


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> I disagree.


But that’s the point that’s been made in regards to maintaining financial viability


----------



## raisingarizona

Here’s my bottom line opinion, keep it real Plattekill and keep one or two dedicated bump lines on the hill. You won’t turn people away from ya if ya do but you will if you don’t. Don’t sell out.


----------



## raisingarizona

Low Angle Life said:


> Just to add in another opinion, when you start looking the lifetime value of visitors to any given mountain, catering towards the family becomes even more important. If that kid has consistent good memories of time spent out on a particular hill with their family, they are more likely to return in their 20's and eventually when they have a family of their own bring them along to form the same lifetime memories they have of skiing. Wash rinse and repeat. I know for a fact this was Win Smiths focus during his time owning Sugarbush. If these kids get brought up at the right places, hopefully an acquired taste for the finer things will also accompany their preference for where to ski as well.


I’ve seen plenty of families rip bump runs together. I’m not sure why every family should want boring, easy skiing.


----------



## Low Angle Life

raisingarizona said:


> Here’s my bottom line opinion, keep it real Plattekill and keep one or two dedicated bump lines on the hill. You won’t turn people away from ya if ya do but you will if you don’t. Don’t sell out.


I think everyone here agrees with you in regard to the bumps, but I'm going tie this together with your point about small outdoor gear shops. Plattekill and any small outdoor retailer are in very similar positions as small businesses. Do they need to sellout to stay alive? Probably not. However, appealing to a small group of your core audience as Harvey points out, does little for your bottom line. Love it or hate it, doctors, lawyers, city folk whoever "general consumer" is are the ones spending meaningful money on things like skiing and mountain biking right now. They may be a little clueless and new to things that are incredibly familiar to us but these individuals are driving a huge boon in the outdoor world right now. A few of them may even stick around when this whole new normal thing starts. Plattekill and small outdoor retail both exist in spaces ever more controlled by consolidated corporate interests, a phenomena that was accelerated 10X by the pandemic. The dedicated entrepreneurs that care to stay independent will continue to do just that, but things may also start to look a little different as they are forced to adapt to changing realities.


----------



## JTG

Low Angle Life said:


> Just to add in another opinion, when you start looking the lifetime value of visitors to any given mountain, catering towards the family becomes even more important. If that kid has consistent good memories of time spent out on a particular hill with their family, they are more likely to return in their 20's and eventually when they have a family of their own bring them along to form the same lifetime memories they have of skiing. Wash rinse and repeat.


This post is spot on....and exactly why Platty should let more runs bump up! The first ten years of my skiing life were spent skiing Vermont. We skied Stratton, a lot. We also skied Sugarbush, Magic, MRG, Stowe. I never have, and never will, bring my kids (or anyone else) to Stratton. Part of creating experiences and memories, yes....for families, is having things like memorable bumps. Half of Plunge isn’t enough.....


----------



## G.ski

I agree with RA about having at least 2 dedicated bump runs at ANY ski area. I'd add a low angle option as well.
Sorry I missed everyone at Platty yesterday. I did speak to Dave a telemarker who was with his son at the deck area. Grabbed a burger at about 1:30 before I had to leave. I had limited time and an agenda to ski all open trails and the many tree lines still skiable. Wow what a great spring skiing weekend!


----------



## raisingarizona

G.ski said:


> I agree with RA about having at least 2 dedicated bump runs at ANY ski area. I'd add a low angle option as well.
> Sorry I missed everyone at Platty yesterday. I did speak to Dave a telemarker who was with his son at the deck area. Grabbed a burger at about 1:30 before I had to leave. I had limited time and an agenda to ski all open trails and the many tree lines still skiable. Wow what a great spring skiing weekend!
> View attachment 8771View attachment 8772


Looks like fun but sooo smooth. Too smooth imho


----------



## raisingarizona

Having all of the front five groomed smooth looks like some seriously boring skiing to me but whatever, I don’t live there or ski there anymore. That shit looks seriously lame to me, like really boring skiing but whatever, have at it Plattekill, you’re blowing it imho. Please don’t keep doing this. Save your soul.

ive sadly just lost a bit of respect for platty. The skiing there is starting to look too much like whindham


----------



## raisingarizona

Low Angle Life said:


> I think everyone here agrees with you in regard to the bumps, but I'm going tie this together with your point about small outdoor gear shops. Plattekill and any small outdoor retailer are in very similar positions as small businesses. Do they need to sellout to stay alive? Probably not. However, appealing to a small group of your core audience as Harvey points out, does little for your bottom line. Love it or hate it, doctors, lawyers, city folk whoever "general consumer" is are the ones spending meaningful money on things like skiing and mountain biking right now. They may be a little clueless and new to things that are incredibly familiar to us but these individuals are driving a huge boon in the outdoor world right now. A few of them may even stick around when this whole new normal thing starts. Plattekill and small outdoor retail both exist in spaces ever more controlled by consolidated corporate interests, a phenomena that was accelerated 10X by the pandemic. The dedicated entrepreneurs that care to stay independent will continue to do just that, but things may also start to look a little different as they are forced to adapt to changing realities.


F em. Let em earn it on at least one or two runs out of 30 whatever runs. No need to sanitize every damn run. Skiing is a sport and it shouldn’t be handed to any idiot that has money. The front five right now looks like shit sanititized for every poseur with a credit card. Sad days.....and bad form Plattekill, way to dumb down good terrain for joeys


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> F em. Let em earn it on at least one or two runs out of 30 whatever runs. No need to sanitize every damn run. Skiing is a sport and it shouldn’t be handed to any idiot that has money. The front five right now looks like shit sanititized for every poseur with a credit card. Sad days.....and bad form Plattekill, way to dumb down good terrain for joeys


I can’t ski bumps for for shit but I don’t mind seeing a few bump runs. I skied mrg a few springs ago. Boy did I suck. But I had a fantastic day. Just like biking it’s real fun to ride a buffed flow trail. But the chunk is where it’s at.


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> But that’s the point that’s been made in regards to maintaining financial viability


I missed it. What does the Stratton Windham customer want?

Some years the way the weather goes (an without too much traffic) we don't get any bumps. Man was Sunday fun.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Some years the way the weather goes (an without too much traffic) we don't get any bumps.


I was going to mention the same. You need natural snow to have good bumps. You also need good bump skiers to ski them in.


----------



## Kingslug

You can always groom half a run. Its a great way to learn moguls as you have a way to bail out.


----------



## sig

Plattekill should dedicate 2 trails served by the dbl and part of a trail served by the triple as bump runs. To be more specific, plunge and free fall or block buster should have bumps. Plunge because its under the lift and entertaining to watch someone rip it. Free fall or block buster because they are ass kickers with bumps on them. The lower trail under the triple should have bumps for those wanting to learn to ski them. I actually went to hunter this year for spring bumps because i doubted Plattekill had any and was unsure the woods would be in play. Would rather hand my cash to Plattekill


----------



## Campgottagopee

Kingslug said:


> You can always groom half a run. Its a great way to learn moguls as you have a way to bail out.



Greek does this -- the Fields and Illiad always are half bumps and half groomed


----------



## JTG

Harvey said:


> Some years the way the weather goes (an without too much traffic) we don't get any bumps. Man was Sunday fun.


Good points, that it isn’t always easy, or possible, to just let trails bump up. You need decent natural snow, and enough good skiers to form decent lines. However, they formed on Plunge, I’m sure they could have formed elsewhere more than they did. Honestly, skiers left of Freefall or Blockbuster were there some bumps, although not very good? They should commit to half of Blockbuster as real bumps, there’s no reason not to.

Yes, Sunday was super fun. However, and I say this as a passholder , it wouldn’t have been nearly as much fun (for me) if I had done the same exact thing all day Saturday. Platty has great trails, a really nice variety of terrain....but they would benefit from more surface variety (bumps!). Families would benefit (kids love that shit), intermediate skiers would benefit (need a challenge to grow), and good skiers who helped (to an extent) solidify Platty’s rep (and are just bigger kids who also love that shit) would benefit.

Another thousand vertical foot half trail of bumps isn’t going to dissuade families, and it’s needed. That’s RA’s point, and he’s spot on.


----------



## Harvey

I could have skied Plunge for 2 days straight, but that is me. I don't really care too much about variety. Just soft snow. BTW the trees were fun as hell, I was very surprised we were in there.

The real issue is rain. When you have a rain and re-freeze, you have to groom anything you want to actually use.

Those rentals are wagging the dog a bit. That snowmaking the last two weeks was to ensure that yesterday's rental, and tomorrow's rental would be skiing off two lifts. I think (not positive) that tomorrows rental may be the last one.

There is not much of an argument going on here. I guess that makes sense considering who we are.



JTG said:


> there’s no reason not to.



As far as this goes, there is a reason, or it wouldn't be true. Maybe ask Laz next time you see him, let me know what you get.


----------



## moguljunkie

It's definitely possible to have more bumps at Plattekill. Yes, they need a healthy amount of snow, which they got last month. I'm not sure if Laszlo is moving away from bumps or if it's never been something he's prioritized. In the fifteen years or so that I've been skiing there, I don't recall seeing substantially more bumps. I did go once in the late '80's, and I recall huge spring bumps on Upper Face that kicked my ass but were so much fun.


----------



## JTG

Harvey said:


> As far as this goes, there is a reason, or it wouldn't be true. Maybe ask Laz next time you see him, let me know what you get.


No doubt he has A reason, one I’m sure he very strongly believes in. It’s his place to run, so HIS reason is the only thing that matters. 

I’m sure that whatever his reasoning....it’s not the only viable answer, but we aren’t gonna change his mind.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

I also bought a season pass to Platty based on what I've read on NySkiblog, and for me the selling point was the expert terrain. I've only skied there one day so far (and loved it) so I don't really deserve to have an opinion but I'll give mine anyway. 

They should let half of Blockbuster or FreeFall bump up. It wouldn't hurt the family appeal, and it would also help pull in more expert skiers away from not just other hills in the Cats, but from resorts farther afield in VT and the Daks. If anything they should be trying to advertise to the Jersey skier driving 4 -5 hours to ski Outer Limits or Rumor, that they can get the same experience with half the driving.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

TheGreatAbyss said:


> If anything they should be trying to advertise to the Jersey skier driving 4 -5 hours to ski Outer Limits or Rumor, that they can get the same experience with half the driving.


Or maybe there really aren't that many of us, and they're all here on the blog


----------



## raisingarizona

I think that even if you get a rain after a good snowfall you could let the bumps sit on a half a run or even a full run until temps warm back up and it would ski great.

I guess I’m sort of blown away that a lot of ski areas out there don’t value good mogul runs. I mean, if you can produce it, why wouldn’t you? Spring bump skiing is like a real thing for real skiers or I’ve always thought so.

Anyone can sideslip a groomer. Bumps? You gotta earn em. It’s the real deal.


----------



## raisingarizona

moguljunkie said:


> It's definitely possible to have more bumps at Plattekill. Yes, they need a healthy amount of snow, which they got last month. I'm not sure if Laszlo is moving away from bumps or if it's never been something he's prioritized. In the fifteen years or so that I've been skiing there, I don't recall seeing substantially more bumps. I did go once in the late '80's, and I recall huge spring bumps on Upper Face that kicked my ass but were so much fun.


You should have seen the place back in the early 90’s when we had those monster nor’easters. The T-Bar burned your legs on the way up and you burned even more on top to bottom, wall to wall mogul skiing down Blockbuster.

I fell in love with that place right when I pulled into the parking lot on my first visit.


----------



## DanS

If they had three runs (two steep, one low angle) dedicated to moguls, you could count me (and my family) in on a pass. And while we won't be using rentals, we sure as heck will be frequenting the bar...


----------



## Tjf1967

raisingarizona said:


> I think that even if you get a rain after a good snowfall you could let the bumps sit on a half a run or even a full run until temps warm back up and it would ski great.
> 
> I guess I’m sort of blown away that a lot of ski areas out there don’t value good mogul runs. I mean, if you can produce it, why wouldn’t you? Spring bump skiing is like a real thing for real skiers or I’ve always thought so.
> 
> Anyone can sideslip a groomer. Bumps? You gotta earn em. It’s the real deal.


Bumps don't form properly since snow boards. They need to be mowed down periodically.


----------



## JTG

There you go Harvey, send THAT one (Dan’S post) to Laz!


----------



## Brownski

Tjf1967 said:


> Bumps don't form properly since snow boards. They need to be mowed down periodically.


This is a good point but they could have patrol and some trusted locals start them deliberately. Once the line is set it mostly stays set, right?


----------



## BRLKED

Brownski said:


> This is a good point but they could have patrol and some trusted locals start them deliberately. Once the line is set it mostly stays set, right?


Also you could seed them with a snow cat.
Takes time.


----------



## raisingarizona

Tjf1967 said:


> Bumps don't form properly since snow boards. They need to be mowed down periodically.


What’s wrong with them? I ski moguls partially formed by snowboarders all the time and I don’t have any issues with them. We have a run here that hasn’t been groomed all season, snowboarders ride it. It’s ok.


----------



## Tjf1967

raisingarizona said:


> What’s wrong with them? I ski moguls partially formed by snowboarders all the time and I don’t have any issues with them. We have a run here that hasn’t been groomed all season, snowboarders ride it. It’s ok.


There is no line.


----------



## Ripitz

To bump or not to bump? How fortunate are we to be pondering this?!


----------



## raisingarizona

Ripitz said:


> To bump or not to bump? How fortunate are we to be pondering this?!


Haha! First world problems at there finest!


----------



## Low Angle Life

Ripitz said:


> To bump or not to bump? How fortunate are we to be pondering this?!


I was going to suggest a separate thread for gatekeeping Plattekill lol.


----------



## billyb3

Tjf1967 said:


> There is no line.


Perfect bumps might be needed for a competition? Otherwise picking a line and figuring it out is half the fun, if you ask me!


----------



## Harvey

JTG said:


> There you go Harvey, send THAT one (Dan’S post) to Laz!


I'll leave that to you. Tell him you are a new passholder and you have some valuable input on how to run the mountain. 

Please don't mention my name.


----------



## Tjf1967

billyb3 said:


> Perfect bumps might be needed for a competition? Otherwise picking a line and figuring it out is half the fun, if you ask me!


Especially when the are frozen chunks with no way out.


----------



## tirolski

Tjf1967 said:


> Bumps don't form properly since snow boards. They need to be mowed down periodically.


Ya don’t really really want to mow down the dang snow boarders periodically now do ya? They’ll pull yer pass and/or ya could hurt someone including yourself.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Tjf1967 said:


> Especially when the are frozen chunks with no way out.


Yeah letting a trail, or a half side of a trail, be a bump run doesn't mean the mountain shouldn't groom it back down after a freeze and let them reform. Killy does groom OL back down when it becomes un-skiable.


----------



## Tjf1967

tirolski said:


> Ya don’t really really want to mow down the dang snow boarders periodically now do ya? They’ll pull yer pass and/or ya could hurt someone including yourself.


Don't take my observation that snow boarders wreck bumps as a sign I have an issue with them. Unless you are holding me up I could care less what you use to get down the hill. And I don't take much issue I just ski off.


----------



## sig

billyb3 said:


> Perfect bumps might be needed for a competition? Otherwise picking a line and figuring it out is half the fun, if you ask me!


agreed. i usually pick my first 3 turns then wing it the rest of the way


----------



## marcski

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Yeah letting a trail, or a half side of a trail, be a bump run doesn't mean the mountain shouldn't groom it back down after a freeze and let them reform. Killy does groom OL back down when it becomes un-skiable.


This issue is K-Mart has the skier traffic so they reform and fairly quickly at that. Platty just doesn't get that traffic.


----------



## Brownski

The more I think about it the more I think you need a crew of good skiers who are all on the same page to set the lines. That makes such a huge difference


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> The more I think about it the more I think you need a crew of good skiers who are all on the same page to set the lines. That makes such a huge difference











						The Plattekill Plunge Army
					

I've always had a thing for The Plunge at Plattekill.




					nyskiblog.com


----------



## Kingslug

At Hunter I hit moguls all day but as usual found the grabby snow making turn a bit difficult. I like it when later on they start to freeze up a bit.


----------



## Harvey

Tomorrow is the last day.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Harvey

Block looks best to me. Northface wall 2 wall


----------



## Ripitz

Are you on alpine gear?


----------



## Harvey

Haha no.

Mid-morning groom going on.


----------



## Harvey

Apparently I bought the first beer

?

Skiing is decent would be excellent if the sun would pop out for good.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Harvey

Today was quite a day.

From a skiing POV, the snow started out soft-ish.

We were certainly hoping for sun to put in an appearance and it did, at the end of the ski day. It may have made a bit of a difference, but not too much.

Still the snow did gradually soften all day. Block, which was left 90% ungroomed was firm in the morning but it got a bunch of skier traffic that softened it, and after 2pm it was all I skied.





I went from 8:45 to 4:45 with one 30 minute break.

I had the great honor to meet and ski with Ira's wife Lori McIntosh of Bobcat fame. She was the last skier with me until 4:45. The last 4 or 5 runs were the best of the day. Because we didn't ride the lift together, we'd stop at the Block headwall and I asked her Bobcat questions. We should probably interview her and Ira, and Ira's dad.

Most interesting was the apres scene. Because the "last day" was a Saturday I was able to hang out, and after 5:30 it was really all employees. Laz and Danielle were relieved after so much uncertainty in November, with risk of incurring huge electric bills, while facing the ever present possibility of shut down.

I know every ski area faced the same thing, but this is just a married couple with 2 college age kids, like many of us. "Hey honey what do you say, do we spend $50,000 on electricity we might never recover?" "Sure!"

Danielle and Laz had to do some thing else every ski area had to do. Decide how many passes to sell, then for each day, estimate passholder attendance and then make day tickets available. They devised a system that had four "states":

Holiday/Non Holiday
New Snow, No New Snow

...and went from there, with estimates on passholder attendance.

Plattekill products sold very well this season except for F&B. To have the season work out the way it did, you could see the joy and relief on their faces.

I left just before dark, and blasted Santana all the way home.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> I had the great honor to meet and ski with Ira's wife Lori McIntosh of Bobcat fame.


I've had this Daily Freeman article about her (aka "Story Laurie") bookmarked in my Bobcat folder for more than a decade. Chuck McIntosh was the ski-area manager back then who provided most of the background for my mag piece.


----------



## Kingslug

Guess you made the right decision between Hunter and Bell...Plattekill..which turned out way more interesting.


----------



## marcski

Kingslug said:


> Guess you made the right decision between Hunter and Bell...Plattekill..which turned out way more interesting.



Doesn't it always other than perhaps early season?


----------



## Harvey

Kingslug said:


> Guess you made the right decision between Hunter and Bell...Plattekill..which turned out way more interesting.


Really I was choosing between Plattekill and Belle and just Plattekill.

It looked to me, weather wise that Hunter was probably the call as NWS alerted late morning:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375825539672510467
From the pics I saw it did look like Hunter was sunny.

But ultimately, I knew that if I was skiing alone, I'd be bummed. I felt like I'd surely have company at Plattekill, and that worked out in spades.


----------



## Harvey

jamesdeluxe said:


> I've had this Daily Freeman article about her (aka "Story Laurie") bookmarked in my Bobcat folder for more than a decade. Chuck McIntosh was the ski-area manager back then who provided most of the background for my mag piece.



They still manage the property, but no longer own it.

I showed her two things on my phone. This pic of her husband Ira, skiing with Chris in the sidecountry:





...and your piece. She said she was pretty sure that she'd read your bobcat piece, but now that she'd made the NYSB connection, she was going to read it again.

She told me she'd only had 2 seasons to ski bobcat before it closed as that was right after she'd met and married her husband. We both had kind of a chuckle about the fact that even though Bobcat was gone, she was lucky to have Plattekill so close to her as it was probably "the most bobcatty ski area in the US that wasn't actually Bobcat."


If you haven't met Laurie, you really should James, you guys have some things in common.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> We both had kind of a chuckle about the fact that even though Bobcat was gone, she was lucky to have Plattekill so close to her as it was probably "the most bobcatty ski area in the US that wasn't actually Bobcat."
> 
> 
> If you haven't met Laurie, you really should James, you guys have some things in common.


Hickory was closer in feel and terrain to Bobcat but Platte is a close second.

Did she mention if Chuck is still around? We just passed the 16th anniversary of Bobcat's final day of operations.


----------



## Harvey

I guess I meant "open ski area." Was Bobcat ultra rocky?

If Chuck is Ira's dad the answer is yes.

You should have come James I bought beerz to compensate for covid.


----------



## marcski

Fun day. Always nice to ski ya Harv.


----------



## marcski

4" Thursday. Cold and snowy through Friday night. 42° on Sat. 46° on Sunday.


----------



## Stu

Platty skiing great on its last day of the season. Nice soft snow all the way down. Cons up top. Only the triple is spinning but plenty of people are hiking over.


----------



## MikePom

This year was hard for us, Covid forced a lost lease on our ski camp in the Adirondacks and our usual season flatlined. That being said, Platty delivered. We were only able to ski three days, but each one was spectacular. Our first day out was February 21st, right after a big pow dump and the woods were amazing and we literally skied till we dropped. Second day out was March 14th, started as hard pack, then a lake effect band set in and it just started puking, total white out and we were getting fresh snow on every run. 




Plattekill White Out!

Third day out was March 21st, absolutely blue bird, warm and spring conditions, two beer lunch on the summit deck and a few more beers as we roasted in the afternoon sun. It was like the very best of a ski season packed into three days. 




Beers on the deck after an amazing Platty day!

I wanted to make this entry to thank the Platty team, they are amazing. I skied this mountain a lot when I was young, and this made me remember why I loved it here. 

Next year, I'm thinking a seasons pass would be in order. Ski on......




Our last view of the mountain, thanking Plattekill for an amazing season!


----------



## Harvey

See you next year Mike!


----------



## MikePom

Absolutely Harvey! I think we may have had an overlapping day at Platty, not sure.....lets keep in touch.


----------



## Harvey

MikePom said:


> Absolutely Harvey! I think we may have had an overlapping day at Platty, not sure.....lets keep in touch.


I was at Plattekill on 3/21, skied Plunge all afternoon. Great day.

Best day of the year for me was the pow dump on 2/2.


----------



## Harvey

Guess the year:


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> Guess the year:
> View attachment 9129


Mid 60’s


----------



## ScottySkis

Harvey said:


> Guess the year:
> View attachment 9129


1970


----------



## Big D

Harvey said:


> Guess the year:
> View attachment 9129


1962


----------



## Harvey

Would like to hear the reasoning for each!


----------



## jasonwx

Harvey said:


> Would like to hear the reasoning for each!


just looks like mid 60's autos


----------



## sig

skis fit in your trunk back then.


----------



## Harvey

Check out the trailer for this movie:









						Watch The Secret Diary of an Exchange Student | Netflix Official Site
					

Looking to shake things up, two best friends embark on a life-changing adventure abroad as exchange students. But can they stay out of trouble?




					www.netflix.com


----------



## Teledork

Cool!


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Nice! I always wondered how much a film/TV production pays to shoot a quick scene at a location.


----------



## MikePom

Harvey said:


> Check out the trailer for this movie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch The Secret Diary of an Exchange Student | Netflix Official Site
> 
> 
> Looking to shake things up, two best friends embark on a life-changing adventure abroad as exchange students. But can they stay out of trouble?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.netflix.com


I can’t wait to hit Platty again this winter!!!


----------



## MarzNC

jamesdeluxe said:


> Nice! I always wondered how much a film/TV production pays to shoot a quick scene at a location.


I ended up watching the movie. Was more than just the one night scene. There are daytime scenes as well with the two women giving skiing a try. I don't remember the lodge well enough to know if the exterior was altered in terms of signage for the movie. Towards the end as the happy ending stories are told, the older man who was from the area and a good skier is shown coming down an easy slope on a snowboard. A theme of the movie is "new experiences."


----------



## Harvey

Crazy movie but so fun to see Plattekill.




I was only able to identify one regular, not an actor. SAM! was running the lift!


----------



## jamesdeluxe

When did they shoot the Plattekill scenes?


----------



## Harvey

jamesdeluxe said:


> When did they shoot the Plattekill scenes?


Not sure. I texted Laz no answer yet, I think there was a wedding last night. It looked like all the skiing was done on magic carpet, tubing hill and powder puff.

I knew the Plattekill part was done when the kid got fired for cranking up the snow gun to impress the girl.

The end is a little nuts but it is fun. @jamesdeluxe you should watch and do a review for the front page!


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> I knew the Plattekill part was done when the kid got fired for cranking up the snow gun to impress the girl.


I asked Laz if he would fire me for cranking up a fan gun to impress a girl.

Paraphrased he said "not if it worked!"

?

We had a long back-and-forth but he never told me when it was filmed.


----------



## MarzNC

@Harvey : I know it's early to ask, but what's the most likely weekend for the Plattekill work day this fall? I get bonus points if I make a BW reservation in the next day or two and travel before Nov. 30, 2021. Might combine that with another visit to Big SNOW to meet up with friends.


----------



## Harvey

Thanks for the reminder @MarzNC . We are thinking 10/23, raindate 10/24.

Need to confirm that, working on it now.


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> Thanks for the reminder @MarzNC . We are thinking 10/23, raindate 10/24.
> 
> Need to confirm that, working on it now.


Hmm, that might be more complicated. Daughter is planning to come home that weekend to celebrate her 21st birthday. She wants to take BF to the NC State Fair. He's never been even though he's lived in NC since the start of high school.

Although if they are pigging out on fair food, I don't need to be around to cook.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> Thanks for the reminder @MarzNC . We are thinking 10/23, raindate 10/24.
> 
> Need to confirm that, working on it now.


What are the chances you’ll show up on either of those two dates?


----------



## Harvey

MarzNC said:


> @Harvey : I know it's early to ask, but what's the most likely weekend for the Plattekill work day this fall? I get bonus points if I make a BW reservation in the next day or two and travel before Nov. 30, 2021. Might combine that with another visit to Big SNOW to meet up with friends.



Got the details worked out with Danielle, Plattekill Weddings, Roman and Patrol.









The Plattekill Tree Skiing Work Day 2022


The 12th annual: It's on! Click through to join us November 5th, 2022.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> Got the details worked out with Danielle, Plattekill Weddings, Roman and Patrol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Plattekill Tree Skiing Work Day 2022
> 
> 
> The 12th annual: It's on! Click through to join us November 5th, 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


Great to know the date! Have it on my calendar.

Already warned daughter I may not be home that weekend. Her visit home for the NC State Fair will be somewhat weather dependent. That's true for my drive to NY. At least late October should be past the peak of hurricane season.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Harvey said:


> Got the details worked out with Danielle, Plattekill Weddings, Roman and Patrol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Plattekill Tree Skiing Work Day 2022
> 
> 
> The 12th annual: It's on! Click through to join us November 5th, 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


Is parking lot camping okay for these events? I've stayed the night in the lot for bike races in the past but have not come up for a trimming work day yet. Always love an opportunity to be up bright and early up on the mountain that time of year, some of the most scenic views I've seen were at bike races at Platte that time of year.


----------



## Harvey

If you want to be included on the workday email list (highly recommended if you want to go to the day) you need to post a comment under the piece on the homepage.

NOTE: You ONLY NEED TO DO THIS if you don't have a previous comment with a valid email address. So if you have no comment there, or if you email address has changed post a comment. We'll use the email addresses from the comments on that post to send out any updates.


----------



## Harvey

Low Angle Life said:


> Is parking lot camping okay for these events? I've stayed the night in the lot for bike races in the past but have not come up for a trimming work day yet. Always love an opportunity to be up bright and early up on the mountain that time of year, some of the most scenic views I've seen were at bike races at Platte that time of year.



Generally Plattekill is pretty chill about this, and during the offseason I can't imagine it would be an issue. I'll check with Danielle.

Note to all, never ASSUME this is ok, especially on a powder day where you could hinder plowing.


----------



## Harvey

@Low Angle Life 

Spoke to Danielle. The gate will be likely be closed, but you can park in the "bus lot." 

She said there is a sign indicating which lot is the bus lot. Funny I don't ever remember seeing it, but usually my eyes are up on the hill when I'm arriving.


----------



## Harvey

Unofficial shared it, or more like copied it.

Really don't like those guys, but I guess I'll take it.









						New York Ski Resort Offering Free Lift Ticket & Lunch For Clearing Glades
					

ALL PHOTO CREDIT: New York Ski Blog If you live near New York, you may want to check this offer from Plattekill Mountain and NY Ski Blog out. New York Ski Blog is partnering with Plattekill to help…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## Brownski

Take it. Probably puts more eyes on the blog than your average day


----------



## Harvey

Yea just an average summer friday so far, maybe 500 visits.

But I grant your point.

The biggest surprise this summer has been the directory. Steady flow of google traffic for the weather section.


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> Yea just an average summer friday so far, maybe 500 visits.
> 
> But I grant your point.


Any ski related article doesn't get viewed by most people the day it comes out. At least not in September.

I shared the date with a friend who hasn't ever skied Plattekill even though she doesn't live that far away. Seemed interested.


----------



## Harvey

It's true. Usually we publish the workday recruitment piece in early october. Not sure why I did it now to tell you the truth.

The last few years we sort of reached capacity, although two years ago was bigger than last year. I think we had 55.e 

The article does have some links in it, back to us, so even by copying the thing 100%, we kind of got some "attribution." UN does say at the end, "All photos credited to Plattekill Mountain" but all pics are ours. At least they tried, I guess.

I just don't really get their model.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> I just don't really get their model


1 Post lots of semi- amusing nonsense targeted at skiers
2 Put 90% of your budget into FB and IG ads.
3 profit


----------



## Harvey

Profit? For real? I mean I guess they must be or they'd quit. To me they don't seem to have any real passion for skiing.


----------



## JTG

Laz, Laz, Laz…..where’s the bene for a passholder….other than the free lunch and learnin’ where the newest and bestest glades are? 

I’ll be there. Looking forward to my first (full) season as a passholder!


----------



## Brownski

You’ve got a ticket for a friend- or one to trade for a nice bottle of bourbon


----------



## Harvey

I couldn't resist:


----------



## ScottySkis

Harvey said:


> I couldn't resist:


Great response on Facebook


----------



## XTski

Harvey said:


> I couldn't resist:


Awesome! you are the best at promoting on another forum someone told a women’s group that theirs a 3 mile hike and it’s going to be strenuous wtf? without mentioning chairlift ride and it made it sound a lot more challenging then it’s going to be,


----------



## XTski

For the woods clearing day at Platty, I will have a batch of tree pruning style sawzall blades, I have a handle they attach to that folds in half to carry, I can get extra handles & blades for anyone who can use one, pictures are samples, the blades are sharp as hell they will cut you just from looking at them ?


----------



## Brownski

Nice. That should work really well. The folding saw and the loppers are generally most useful


----------



## Harvey

There's a no chainsaw rule. Not sure about power tools. Maybe to stick with Brownski's ^^ quiver.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> There's a no chainsaw rule


Screw that!


----------



## Harvey

XTski said:


> Awesome! you are the best at promoting on another forum someone told a women’s group that theirs a 3 mile hike and it’s going to be strenuous wtf? without mentioning chairlift ride and it made it sound a lot more challenging then it’s going to be,


Someone sent me a link > I saw that post on SkiDiva. Are you are regular there?

I'll take the fall for the "3 miles." I was something we added to the post several years ago just to make sure everyone understood there was hiking involved. I sincerely doubt it's three miles but whatever it is, it's steep. We're trying to manage expectations.

Here's the paragraph from the post in question:



> To be clear, the workday will be work. We’ll hike approximately 3 miles during the course of the day. Trees will be cut and dragged. Participants should be ready to hike with a backpack containing 2 liters of water, a few snacks like PB+Js and Clif Bars, and a pair of work gloves.



It's still beyond me why you feel the need to bring your dissatisfaction with other forums here. I know you can't join SkiDiva, but if you have an in issue that you really can't let go, maybe send Wendy an email.


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> Screw that!


Laz is pretty chill with not worrying about lawyers and litigation. In this case, a mountain employee carries a chain saw and if something needs to be cut, he does it. It's probably just a few trees a year, so a single saw is probably fine.


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> I couldn't resist:


They reached out with something like an apology. Be interesting to see if it goes anywhere.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> It probably just a few trees a year, so a single saw is fine.


I haven’t seen them cut down too many standing trees. The chainsaws get used on deadfall.


----------



## Harvey

How much does it get used?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Laz is pretty chill with not worrying about lawyers and litigation. In this case, a mountain employee carries a chain saw and if something needs to be cut, he does it. It's probably just a few trees a year, so a single saw is probably fine.


I know. I was really just joking, but I am a believer in worker smarter not harder.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> How much does it get used?


A lot. There is plenty of blowdown.


----------



## Harvey

Does one saw work? I realize it kind of doesn't matter, but curious.


----------



## Brownski

There’s usually 2 or 3 I think


----------



## gorgonzola

any organized group trail work or maintenance I have been involved in require chainsaw certs for liability purposes, 

byo's are usually discouraged for good reason


----------



## XTski

did a lot of clearing and pruning at Hunter mountain everything from cutting the original cross country trails up at the top, already had a beaten path up towards the firetower, I also cleared a few unauthorized opening to be able to access the ravine at different levels , to repelling down the steeps and cliffs above trails to take out trees etc that had potential to fall onto the trails, a snowmaker ( Slammer) was an awesome dude to work with kinda like Dick Butkus with a chainsaw, the Slutsky’s like having skiers involved liked myself to give a skiers point of view I would also drop off crews that would walk down and clear the trails of annual growth with sickels etc, it was not very hard for them as it was “all down hill”


----------



## XTski

Harvey said:


> There's a no chainsaw rule. Not sure about power tools. Maybe to stick with Brownski's ^^ quiver.


The saw blades I mentioned are for a handle , no power involved, they are also good for cutting roots etc, Brownski’s quiver is sweet


----------



## XTski

Harvey said:


> Someone sent me a link > I saw that post on SkiDiva. Are you are regular there?
> 
> I'll take the fall for the "3 miles." I was something we added to the post several years ago just to make sure everyone understood there was hiking involved. I sincerely doubt it's three miles but whatever it is, it's steep. We're trying to manage expectations.
> 
> Here's the paragraph from the post in question:
> 
> 
> 
> It's still beyond me my you feel the need to bring your dissatisfaction with other forums here. I know you can't join SkiDiva, but if you have an in issue that you really can't let go, maybe send Wendy an email.


A friend mentioned it to me, no doubt 3 miles is a great estimate of potential walking, BUT thats after the free chair ride to the top, that’s a big thing to leave off, especially for women, the ones I know who can ski trees will have no problem helping out, but if they thought they had to walk from the bottom, no freaking way you get one volunteer, you have to know how to motivate people to get out to help these awes people


----------



## Brownski

A folding saw and a pair of loppers are best. The other stuff barely gets used. Maybe Romanski or the Plattekill can weigh in on the chainsaws.


----------



## Brownski

XTski said:


> The saw blades I mentioned are for a handle , no power involved, they are also good for cutting roots etc, Brownski’s quiver is sweet


That thing looks sweet to me. I may pick one up myself


----------



## Ripitz

XTski said:


> that’s a big thing to leave off, especially for women


WTF? I have met many able bodied women who can and many men who can’t walk up a ski hill.


----------



## XTski

Ripitz said:


> WTF? I have met many able bodied women who can and many men who can’t walk up a ski hill.


Yes of course, what I meant is women are too smart to do that shit starting from the bottom and walking up 3 fucking miles just to get a free ticket, (guys are cheaper) , understand now why adding in that you ride the chairlift to the top is important? For the purpose of getting people to join in , that’s the whole thing is making it look appealing to more people, sorry you had to jump to such a strange conclusion, have fun man look for fun, not a fight


----------



## Tjf1967

XTski said:


> Yes of course, what I meant is women are too smart to do that shit starting from the bottom and walking up 3 fucking miles just to get a free ticket, understand now why adding in that you ride the chairlift to the top is important?


I used to climb up much further than that... For nothing... Your welcome


----------



## Harvey

There's not too much motivation to broaden the appeal. We've have 30-50 people in the last few years which is a good number. More are helpful but not to the point when you should encourage people who are ready or up for some exertion.


----------



## XTski

Tjf1967 said:


> I used to climb up much further than that... For nothing... Your welcome


I hope most of the people on this forum can/ have done the same, , what’s your point?


----------



## Harvey

I never did it for nothing.


----------



## XTski

Harvey said:


> There's not too much motivation to broaden the appeal. We've have 30-50 people in the last few years which is a good number. More are helpful but not to the point when you should encourage people who are ready or up for some exertion





Harvey said:


> I never did it for nothing.


when he said he climbed futher for nothing, I thought he mean climbing up to ski, or whatever, I guess maybe he cut some glades for free, nothing wrong with that, people do it all the time at Killington


----------



## XTski

Brownski said:


> That thing looks sweet to me. I may pick one up myself


they do make good use of those blades! I see your in the beverage business, another old client owns Total Wine & Beverage, one of the few clients who are democrats that I was sent to take care of situations at their home renovations, my boss was a big drinker so he promised them more, most of the other clients happen to be republicans but it was all about who my company couldn’t take advantage of, that’s where I was sent, I have all of Robert & Anna’s contact info if you can use some network possibilities I can send in private message, I can’t drink because of my back so I never took advantage of that connection


----------



## Brownski

I doubt I could put it to use but thanks. Total Wine is a monster. If they can figure out a way around NY’s laws against chains they will put most of my customers out of business in no time


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> They reached out with something like an apology. Be interesting to see if it goes anywhere.



Mind = BLOWN.

He's a Gore skier.


----------



## XTski

Ripitz said:


> WTF? I have met many able bodied women who can and many men who can’t walk up a ski hill.


I am very respectful of women and was hoping to have them get the right information so they can make the right choice, like we have on this site, information is power, power for women and standing up for them is more important these days


----------



## Ripitz

Not looking for a fight. Just want to make sure they get the attention they deserve. Looks like maybe we are on the same page.


----------



## Tjf1967

Harvey said:


> I never did it for nothing.


Guess I didn't either. I knew where the best lines were.


----------



## Harvey

I don't think anyone does something for nothing. There is always a motivation.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> pair of loppers


When we process our deer we use ratcheting loppers to cut their legs off. They are an amazing tool.


----------



## sig

Campgottagopee said:


> When we process our deer we use ratcheting loppers to cut their legs off. They are an amazing tool.


thanks for sharing...... NOT ........Jesus.


----------



## Campgottagopee

sig said:


> thanks for sharing...... NOT ........Jesus.


LOL

They work great!!


----------



## XTski

Brownski said:


> I doubt I could put it to use but thanks. Total Wine is a monster. If they can figure out a way around NY’s laws against chains they will put most of my customers out of business in no time


That’s interesting about NY liquor laws, Monsters ( of their industries) is a great title for the people who’s home’s I take care of, been thinking of a title for some crazy job site stories , Donald Kerr found me when he was selling his house to move to Colorado, he showed me his star wars collection, military/hollywood combination, my contact book just the L’s , Leonsis, Lerner, La Pierre; besides owning the Nationals baseball team Lerners are a top commercial builder along with Oliver Carr, you won’t find a single person with as much trust at the monsters castles, would have some cool write ups if we have a job site thread, one place I was sent, my boss said no builder could work for Christine Rales because her ex owns black n decker tools (billionaire) he switched out 50 million in paintings at their huge estate before he left/divorced, i was working there on outdoor lights so I had to be there after dark, then a big Mercedes pulled in , the house manager says “uh oh no men are supposed to be working here after dark, mr Rales is not going to be happy “ then he leaves me there, Mr Rales thanked me for helping his ex, but tell you what they had some crazy shit, he tried to run her over in his car once, so I wasn’t sure what was going to happen, ski trees my friends, they help you to manage tough situations


----------



## Brownski

Looks like glade day is on for tomorrow? Haven’t gotten as much info/updates as in past years.


----------



## JTG

Tomorrow’s forecast seems to have cleared up. Work day is on tomorrow I’m assuming?


----------



## Brownski

JTG said:


> Tomorrow’s forecast seems to have cleared up. Work day is on tomorrow I’m assuming?


Look at that. Great minds think alike


----------



## JTG

Brownski said:


> Look at that. Great minds think alike


Jinx!


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Looks like glade day is on for tomorrow? Haven’t gotten as much info/updates as in past years.


Yes it is on for tomorrow. Email going out soon.

I've had a difficult week, apologies for any confusion.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Debating whether and where to plan a long weekend for wife and I sans the baby on December 18th. What is Platty's usual snow making plan and schedule? Assuming a "new normal" early winter do they usually have anything open by then? And if so is it just the beginner and intermediate stuff or do they prioritize blowing on the steeper front 4 trails?


----------



## Harvey

If Plattekill sticks to form from the last several years they will start with Face, and "the S." 

The S is Sundown and Shredded Mozzarella. Face is divided into Upper and Lower Face. That is essentially three blue trails: Sundown, Shredded and Lower Face, and one black Upper Face.

Next they tend to go towards Powder Puff, the long green, as it is crucial for Christmas.

After that I'm not 100% sure what happens, but I am going to lobby for Plunge, testing out the new pipes. ? 

Also in my experience it seems they start blowing the first cold days in December, maybe around the 7th? I'm not sure, and I will reach out and see if they can add to, or correct what I just said.









Plattekill Mountain Trail Map, Vert, Stats and Profile


A profile of the ski area in Roxbury, NY.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Thanks Harvey

I'll always say that contrary to conventional wisdom, mountains should prioritize expert trails first, as the die hards are the most likely to make the trip in early season. The gapers don't come out until after XMAS.


----------



## x10003q

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Thanks Harvey
> 
> I'll always say that contrary to conventional wisdom, mountains should prioritize expert trails first, as the die hards are the most likely to make the trip in early season. The gapers don't come out until after XMAS.


Expert have kids. I am more than happy to noodle around on green trails early season with my kids.


----------



## Harvey

I had a convo about this with Danielle a few years ago. For Plattekill, beginners are the key to a successful Christmas Holiday season. Pound for pound, the magic carpet and teaching slope are KEY. Even if there is a monsoon on Christmas day, if the teaching slope is open it makes a big difference.

At other mountains I don't know the players as well, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was the same. What does Belle do? I know Gore goes after a green route from the top of the gondola very early.

More than conventional wisdom, I think it's years of experience.

BREAKING NEWS!!




Laz is busy at the moment


----------



## tirolski

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Thanks Harvey
> 
> I'll always say that contrary to conventional wisdom, mountains should prioritize expert trails first, as the die hards are the most likely to make the trip in early season. The gapers don't come out until after XMAS.


Song opened only their little bunny hill lift 1st last year before Lab opened top to bottom skiing.
Hope they open top to bottom skiing when the season starts.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

x10003q said:


> Expert have kids. I am more than happy to noodle around on green trails early season with my kids.


I will be too when my kid gets older, but we're the exception. And even then I expect my kid to be able to handle the hard stuff within a few years


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Harvey said:


> I know Gore goes after a green route from the top of the gondola very early.


Gore's snow making capability has vastly improved over the past few years. They're pretty good about getting Uncas Hawkeye and even Topridge open fairly quickly. But yeah, they usually start with Showcase and Sunway


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!
> 
> View attachment 10921


----------



## ScottySkis

Harvey said:


> I had a convo about this with Danielle a few years ago. For Plattekill, beginners are the key to a successful Christmas Holiday season. Pound for pound, the magic carpet and teaching slope are KEY. Even if there is a monsoon on Christmas day, if the teaching slope is open it makes a big difference.
> 
> At other mountains I don't know the players as well, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was the same. What does Belle do? I know Gore goes after a green route from the top of the gondola very early.
> 
> More than conventional wisdom, I think it's years of experience.
> 
> BREAKING NEWS!!
> 
> View attachment 10921
> Laz is busy at the moment


100OO new compressor s at platty which is awesome news for everyone.???????.

BIG, big day at Platty….guess what just arrived??
Ty @eklundfarmmachinery . #myplatty #keepingitreal #catskills #catskillskiing


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


>


It’s a big ass air compressor.
Letitsnow.


----------



## lukoson

Will Platty get on Indy at some point? Would love to get a Platty season pass w/ Indy add on.


----------



## Brownski

lukoson said:


> Will Platty get on Indy at some point? Would love to get a Platty season pass w/ Indy add on.


Send them an email


----------



## MarzNC

lukoson said:


> Will Platty get on Indy at some point? Would love to get a Platty season pass w/ Indy add on.


Lazlo talked about why he isn't interested in Indy with Stuart a while back. Plattekill is doing reciprocal agreements where there is essentially no paperwork when someone shows up. That's simpler even though there is no new revenue unless the person buys food and/or drinks. The idea is that a season pass holders at the partners get 3 free tickets. At least that's the usual offer.


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> December 18th


Email a few days ago targeting this date for opening.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Harvey said:


> Email a few days ago targeting this date for opening.


Thanks Harvey,. I think I'll keep my options open and call it as the time gets closer.


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> If Plattekill sticks to form from the last several years they will start with Face, and "the S."
> 
> The S is Sundown and Shredded Mozzarella. Face is divided into Upper and Lower Face. That is essentially three blue trails: Sundown, Shredded and Lower Face, and one black Upper Face.
> 
> Next they tend to go towards Powder Puff, the long green, as it is crucial for Christmas.
> 
> After that I'm not 100% sure what happens, but I am going to lobby for Plunge, testing out the new pipes. ?
> 
> Also in my experience it seems they start blowing the first cold days in December, maybe around the 7th? I'm not sure, and I will reach out and see if they can add to, or correct what I just said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plattekill Mountain Trail Map, Vert, Stats and Profile
> 
> 
> A profile of the ski area in Roxbury, NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10961



Spoke to Laz:

"Looks good. Thats pretty much our plan. Trying to get the new compressor online by Dec 1."


----------



## MarzNC

From the Platty website on Nov. 23 . . . target for opening is Dec. 18. But could be sooner.


----------



## MiSkier




----------



## jasonwx

MiSkier said:


> View attachment 11215


With all due respect 
I think it’s crazy to blow knowing the upcoming weather


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> With all due respect
> I think it’s crazy to blow knowing the upcoming weather


Ya gotta start sometime. A lot of places blew snow last night.
Doesn’t look to be cold unfortunately for a bit but practice and checking things out under load can help when forecast is more favorable.


----------



## MiSkier

jasonwx said:


> With all due respect
> I think it’s crazy to blow knowing the upcoming weather


They did just get a new compressor. Could be a trial run and see how things go.


----------



## Harvey

This criticism may or may not be valid, not commenting on that. It should be directed at all the mountains blowing not just one. Many are going after it now.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> This criticism may or may not be valid, not commenting on that. It should be directed at all the mountains blowing not just one. Many are going after it now.


GP was hammering last night --- I was surprised


----------



## jasonwx

I was known at work as the cheap Jew in charge. 
In food service if you ain’t saving money you are not making money

Hate see money go down the drain


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> GP was hammering last night --- I was surprised


If it's not windy you can pile it for safety?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> If it's not windy you can pile it for safety?


Obviously they know more than I do, but what you say makes sense.


----------



## Harvey

I remember Danielle telling me:

"I don't get nervous until they spread out the piles."


----------



## Big D

Harvey said:


> This criticism may or may not be valid, not commenting on that. It should be directed at all the mountains blowing not just one. Many are going after it now.


Although the daytime temps are forecast to be high, the colder night-time temps will hold the machine made piles with no melting. A guy once told me that machine made snow dosen't really melt at 42 degrees or less. There are NO Nights with 43 degrees or higher forecast.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Any predictions on what will be ready by the weekend? Just Face? Any chance for one of the steeper 4?


----------



## Brownski

Face, shredded mozzarella and powder puff probably.


----------



## G.ski

I'll have to hit Platty this weekend.


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## ScottySkis

NYSkiBlog said:


> View attachment 11660
> 
> View attachment 11661


Sweet picture s hope some 1 from here is enjoy this???.from Facebook,Just like like last year it just started snowing days after a wicked warm Christmas. While the rental shop is spinning dins in the dungeon for tomorrow's eager guests, outside its dumping. Hats off to an amazing team who doesn't watch the clock. Its not just these guys, but we have amazing people in all departments who make it work against the odds."


----------



## Harvey

Open Snow is not seeing any snow this weekend for anybody yet. Maybe that will change.

They do have something on the radar for next weekend across NY. Probably a long shot, but you got to be in it to win it.


----------



## billyb3

Anyone been this week? How is the base on the open trails? Thinking about bringing the family up tomorrow for lessons, but buying day tickets...so still on the fence.


----------



## Brownski

Visibility variable but surface conditions excellent


----------



## billyb3

billyb3 said:


> Anyone been this week? How is the base on the open trails? Thinking about bringing the family up tomorrow for lessons, but buying day tickets...so still on the fence.


We ended up going on NYE and had a great time welcoming a new skier to the sport who didn't want to leave! Only two ways down from the top of the triple, but good coverage on both. Lots of fun side hits on Powder Puff. They probably could have opened one side of Upper Face, so I would expect that to be open this weekend.


----------



## Harvey

billyb3 said:


> We ended up going on NYE and had a great time welcoming a new skier to the sport who didn't want to leave! Only two ways down from the top of the triple, but good coverage on both. Lots of fun side hits on Powder Puff. They probably could have opened one side of Upper Face, so I would expect that to be open this weekend.
> View attachment 11747


Is that Ace teaching?


----------



## billyb3

Harvey said:


> Is that Ace teaching?


I don't remember her name, but she was a great and my daughter was thrilled to work with her.


----------



## Harvey

billyb3 said:


> I don't remember her name, but she was a great and my daughter was thrilled to work with her.



Ace=Candace. Can't really tell if it is her.

If so, she's an unbelievable ripper.

Only pic I have of her:









						NYSkiBlog on Instagram: "follow nyskiblog on instagram"
					

NYSkiBlog shared a post on Instagram: "follow nyskiblog on instagram". Follow their account to see 216 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## billyb3

That name doesn't sound familiar, I believe it was something with a V. Should have paid more attention...but she was great!


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Looks like Upper Northface getting some love from the snowmakers?


----------



## Harvey

And Lower:


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Odds it will be ready to go by Saturday?


----------



## Harvey

I asked by text but I am sure they are busy.


----------



## Harvey

"Skiing under the guns on Northface this weekend. Yes, Plunge is next."

I'm at Plattekill tomorrow, will buy a beer for anyone with a ticket or pass.


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Harvey




----------



## Brownski

have fun, dude. a lot of people there?


----------



## jasonwx

Brownski said:


> have fun, dude. a lot of people there?


lol
looks like he's the only one


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Will the guns be off North Face tomorrow? If so I'm planning on going


----------



## x10003q

I see lots of post holing - no conditions update?


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> lol
> looks like he's the only one


Free beer ain’t what it used to be. 
Could be some late arrivers though, it gets late there early.
Happy Birthday Harvey, have fun.


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Will the guns be off North Face tomorrow? If so I'm planning on going


I don't know for sure but it seems like they might run the guns tomorrow too it'll be great It was today








Big corner on Powderpuff


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> View attachment 11868
> View attachment 11872


Cheers, Harvey!
Happy Birthday!?? ❄️⛷??


----------



## Harvey

@Scottski63


----------



## G.ski

I'll be at Platty tomorrow. Belle has been good the past 2 days but I gotta ski somewhere else!


----------



## Scottski63

Harvey Friday


----------



## Harvey

Some good news for Plattekill and Plattekill skiers. The upgrades over the summer now allow Plattekill to blow top-to-bottom on ANY trail with snowmaking, including Powder Puff. This weekend it was North Face T2B. This is going to cut the time to bring on new terrain in half.

? ? ?




Snowmaking on Plunge today

Bring on Plunge!


----------



## Harvey

@Stu killin it today:









Ski resorts close to New York City offer plenty of fun


Here are some nearby mountains to have some fun on the ski slopes.




www.fox5ny.com


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

I have an extra ticket to Platty on Saturday as my wife isn't coming and I'm shifting my skiing to be Sunday - Tues

It was $85 but PM me if you want it for $50 or so. I'd just rather it not go to waste. It's an email with a barcode.


----------



## G.ski

TheGreatAbyss said:


> I have an extra ticket to Platty on Saturday as my wife isn't coming and I'm shifting my skiing to be Sunday - Tues
> 
> It was $85 but PM me if you want it for $50 or so. I'd just rather it not go to waste. It's an email with a barcode.


Don't need a ticket but I will be there on Sunday we could hook up for a few turns.


----------



## Harvey

Plunge is open. They are working on Block now.

Ski Plunge! (Lower Plunge, skip Giant Slalom) We want bumps!


----------



## Temp6

Bingo! That snowmaking upgrade is for real. Can't wait to sample the product on Monday


----------



## Harvey

Temp6 said:


> Bingo! That snowmaking upgrade is for real. Can't wait to sample the product on Monday


Welcome back Temp. I agree that seemed faster than in the past. 3 days?


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

G.ski said:


> Don't need a ticket but I will be there on Sunday we could hook up for a few turns.


Red Helmet, Red pants, beige jacket. Will mostly be skiing off the double.


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Will mostly be skiing off the double.


And if you stay exclusively on PLUNGE you won't be missed!


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Bumping my previous post about having an unused ticket for tomorrow in case anyone wants it.


----------



## cbski

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Bumping my previous post about having an unused ticket for tomorrow in case anyone wants it.





TheGreatAbyss said:


> I have an extra ticket to Platty on Saturday as my wife isn't coming and I'm shifting my skiing to be Sunday - Tues
> 
> It was $85 but PM me if you want it for $50 or so. I'd just rather it not go to waste. It's an email with a barcode.


This is great to see. I was about to take you up on this until I re-checked the weather (-22 wind chills!). I love a good deal but maybe not that much. Skied West Point tonight it was 5degrees and 30 kt winds--still worth it! 

Looks like a great weekend for Plattekill. If they open Tuesday I am there.


----------



## Harvey

Welcome CB.



cbski said:


> Skied West Point tonight



??

We need a West Point Conditions thread. Did you take a pic?









Ski Conditions


Ski Area Conditions and News




nyskiblog.com


----------



## G.ski

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Red Helmet, Red pants, beige jacket. Will mostly be skiing off the double.


Looks like I won't make it up to Platty tomorrow. Just got home was in the emergency room most of the day my oldest son had a minor and non-life threatening medical issue last night. Just some minor anxiety issues but he wanted a doctor to look him over and recommend treatment. Been having trouble sleeping lately and that adds up to bad outcomes fast if not dealt with.

I had forgotten how much I hate hospitals and modern healthcare.

That said yesterday was outstanding at Plattekill!


----------



## Brownski

This color is called Plattekill Blue


----------



## Harvey

100% open! How was it?


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Harvey said:


> 100% open! How was it?


It was a fun morning, Platty probably got close to a foot maybe? I was a bit dismayed when I pulled in around 8ish and they were grooming North Face and Plunge, but lower Block and all of FreeFall (except the sketchy headwall) were powder fields. 

Though I was interested I didn't make it into any trees, the regulars I was skiing with felt they weren't ready today, but this will be a nice base for the next storm. It was probably for the better because I decided to do one last run before lunch and my back went out which sadly cut my day in half. I already took tomorrow off so hopefully will be better for Belle


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Adding that by the afternoon temps were around 33/34 and everything was getting wet and heavy


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> grooming North Face and Plunge,



Did they groom ALL of Plunge? 

Did you ski Ridge Run or Twist?


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Harvey said:


> Did they groom ALL of Plunge?


Most of plunge. Skiers left was not, but it was maybe 6 feet wide of ungroomed at the widest. Definitely disappointing for a place that's supposed to be the "Alta of the East". They should just groom off the triple and leave double untouched on big pow days IMHO


----------



## Temp6

Solid powder day over not a ton of base. Definitely higher density base building stuff. I’ve seen them groom in a similar fashion under similar circumstances. Now f it was 20” perhaps maybe a different story


----------



## Temp6

Here’s a few from yesterday:


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Hah, that's me in the beige jacket and red helmet in your first photo


----------



## raisingarizona

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Most of plunge. Skiers left was not, but it was maybe 6 feet wide of ungroomed at the widest. Definitely disappointing for a place that's supposed to be the "Alta of the East". They should just groom off the triple and leave double untouched on big pow days IMHO


Stop the brutal grooming!


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Most of plunge. Skiers left was not, but it was maybe 6 feet wide of ungroomed at the widest.



Still not sure, did they groom all of the LOWER HALF below the GS turn out?


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Hmmm maybe they didn't groom that part? Snow was already pushed around by the time I bothered to do it. They definitely groomed at least some of it, and I wish they didn't.


----------



## dubstar

I'm thinking of hitting Plattekill for the first time Friday. I usually ride Windham, as we've had a house there since 1984, but it looks like Friday might be a good time to make the drive. I generally ride fast and "surfy" with deep carving turns, seek out soft fresh snow, powder, and trees when available, and can handle technical steeps. Moguls not preferred. I split the very end of last season with a great day at Belleayre April 1st and a surprising rebound back at Windham when it recovered April 2nd. Snowboarder if that wasn't obvious. Not looking for the secrets, but any insight welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Harvey

Welcome man.

Plattekill is worth the drive.

Secrets aren't hard to come by, join the tree skiing workday and you'll get an idea about all the in-bounds lines. The side country, don't go without an expert, best choices are Chris or Riley.

The only downside (for me) of the low skier density at Plattekill, is that it's hard to get a good bump line going, so you'll dig that.









The Plattekill Tree Skiing Work Day 2022


The 12th annual: It's on! Click through to join us November 5th, 2022.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## dubstar

Thanks, Harvey. Do you know if they will be blowing snow before reopening Friday?


----------



## DomB

Also, I've only skied Platty a handful of times, but so long as you're reasonably safe, you are pretty much allowed to ski any of the trees. 

Really amazing place. I have tended to go there more after big storms. The sustained steeps compare really favorably to anywhere I've skied in the east. The run off the double and the run between the two peaks feel like a 1,000 feet or more of true steep. Maybe you get something like that at Whiteface (Idk - steep stuff hasn't been really open when I've been there) or a classic big mountain with open fall lines like Stowe.


----------



## Temp6

dubstar said:


> Not looking for the secrets, but any insight welcome. Thanks!


I would just go and explore the place for yourself! There's not enough base right now to really get into any of the "secret stashes" and those single-digit temps on Friday won't be conducive to many soft turns but it will be easy to scope out some lines and mind-surf some of the endless possibilities in preparation for when conditions do line up.


----------



## dubstar

Thanks, I grabbed a $56 ticket for Friday. Orange jacket, light gray pants, and biege helmet hopefully riding fast if the snow cooperates on a 156 K2 Niseko Pleasures. Or slower if I try out the new 144 Gentemstick Rocket Fish for the first time. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Low Angle Life

dubstar said:


> 144 Gentemstick Rocket Fish


Fancy, huh? Enjoy the new ride and your first day out at Platty! That and pray for some more snow so you can experience your first powder day up there soon.


----------



## dubstar

Ha, yeah I was going to hit you up about your Burton Backseat Driver and Harriman. Both the board and the spot are on my list. Completely updated the quiver this season after years on 158 K2 Eldorado and and 157 K2 Electra. Hopefully another more significant snowfall the following weekend. I'll be back at Windham Friday and Sunday most likely.


----------



## Temp6

dubstar said:


> Completely updated the quiver this season


That's quite the combo you have going there, some beauties. If you do go to platty, the trees will look tempting basically everywhere you look. You'll see a few tracks in them too but I tested them out a couple times Monday and now I'm in need of a pretty large amount of p-tex. One more dump and they should be good to go.


----------



## Harvey

dubstar said:


> Thanks, I grabbed a $56 ticket for Friday. Orange jacket, light gray pants, and biege helmet hopefully riding fast if the snow cooperates on a 156 K2 Niseko Pleasures. Or slower if I try out the new 144 Gentemstick Rocket Fish for the first time. Looking forward to it!


How was it? 

Sorry I missed your post about snowmaking. They were blowing on Block this week. How did it look?


----------



## G.ski

Plattekill was awesome today. I had to chase my son David around. Naturals skied great snow was really good. BB had large whales still and they were firm but very edgeable. I was disappointed that Pipeline had a rope across it. But all the other naturals were great. 
It was David's first time at Platty. He tore the place up then complained about the lack of bumps. I wish he had seen the place 3 weeks ago. Trees are still very bony but another 12" will make things nice.


----------



## Harvey

G.ski said:


> Plattekill was awesome today. I had to chase my son David around. Naturals skied great snow was really good. BB had large whales still and they were firm but very edgeable. I was disappointed that Pipeline had a rope across it. But all the other naturals were great.
> It was David's first time at Platty. He tore the place up then complained about the lack of bumps. I wish he had seen the place 3 weeks ago. Trees are still very bony but another 12" will make things nice.


Nice!


----------



## Brownski

Get up here


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Get up here
> 
> View attachment 12176


Nice pines and snow.


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## Brownski

It started around 2:30 or 3. Last run was pretty nice


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## Brownski

Pretty cold day yesterday


----------



## DomB

Woods look very nice. Rest looks great.


----------



## G.ski

Sunday was awesome.









Sunny and cold everything skied well especially the naturals. Trees still a little bony tough to ski fast and relaxed another 6" would be great.


----------



## Temp6

G.ski said:


> Trees still a little bony tough to ski fast and relaxed another 6" would be great.


Maybe some rain/mix on the frontside of this incoming system wouldn’t be such a bad thing. Lock in that base and freeze over some of those sharks for the winter


----------



## JTG

Harvey, who I gotta call if I want to skin for scraps in the woods on Monday, assuming Platty gets some decent accumulation out of this storm, and isn’t rented out for the day?


----------



## Brownski

Just call the number and ask for Lasz. Make sure you mention Harvey said it was cool


----------



## Brownski

honestly I think the policy is just to call ahead to make sure its ok. 








Uphill Policy | Plattekill Mountain







plattekill.com


----------



## JTG

Yeah, they have a posted policy. I’ll just call the number and inquire. Maybe I’ll throw in an off hand ref to the blog. 

Seriously, if they get some snow Friday, and if the place isn’t rented out Monday, and I get permission…..anyone else interested in skinning for scraps with me? Gotta go find those lines we worked on in Oct!

I gotta cut the skins for the Ripsticks….


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Just call the number


Yes.



Brownski said:


> Make sure you mention Harvey said it was cool


No.


----------



## JTG

Pretty nice day today. Did some work this am and waited for things to soften, got to the mountain about 11:30. Amazing how much ice is still on the trees after a couple warm days. That last miss must have been brutal on conditions for a bit. Lots of (generally small) branches down in the woods and elsewhere.



Most trails softened nicely and skied well. Nice coverage, although if winter truly is on life support there could be season longevity concerns. Shady spots and the Platty Front Four stayed firmer and/or stiffened up once they fell in the shade.

No trip to Platty is complete without getting in the woods, and I wanted to check out some of the lines I worked on in October.





















On the plus side, at least off the double, coverage isn’t bad. What base exists is locked in with a crust from the last storm. Unfortunately once you punch thru that crust what base is there is pretty hollow. Also, the woods stayed crunchy all day and the ice diamonds falling from the trees added extra funk. Still fun to be in the woods though.

Face was run of the day, full sun, soft and carvy all afternoon. Considering a repeat tomorrow, although warm temp for the day will be early and things will lock up a bit as the temps drop.

Sunday should be brutal. Get it while you can!


----------



## dubstar

Harvey said:


> How was it?
> 
> Sorry I missed your post about snowmaking. They were blowing on Block this week. How did it look?


Hi Harvey

Sorry for the late response. I had a great day and enjoyed the mountain. Definitely will be back. Thanks again.


----------



## Brownski

We’ll see how it turns out but….


----------



## Brownski

Not too bad. Overall. Skiing is fun and life is good


----------



## Brownski

Oh yeah- maybe the most important part


----------



## MarzNC

Anyone planning on skiing Platty on Sat, Feb. 26, or Sun, Feb. 27? I'll be finishing up an Indy ski safari in the area that weekend. Haven't picked the date for Platty yet. Exact plans will depend on the weather.


----------



## Brownski

I’ll probably be around on the 26th Mar.

As Scotty posted in his Plattekill thread, Telefest is coming soon:


----------



## MarzNC

Brownski said:


> I’ll probably be around on the 26th Mar.


Do you mean Feb. 26? Noticed that Telefest is Feb. 25. Might wander over to watch.


----------



## MC2

MarzNC said:


> Do you mean Feb. 26? Noticed that Telefest is Feb. 25. Might wander over to watch.


I’ll be there on the 25th…. Maybe the 27th…


----------



## Brownski




----------



## Sbob

How are conditions holding up? 
Thinking of Saturday 26th. 
Are the woods safe to venture in?


----------



## MarzNC

Had a good time at Platty today, Feb. 25. Best skiing for me was from noon to 1:30. The freezing rain didn't last that long. Once it stopped, the snow was just wet enough to stay in place better over icy patches. I skied almost all the open trails. Wasn't about to venture into any trees because I'm not a northeast skier in general. Plus there really isn't enough snow. Had my rock skis, the original "purple bull" Black Pearls, 88mm.

Had to leave by 2:00 because I wanted to get to Wilkes-Barre before dark. Using Indy to ski at Montage on Sat with a friend from Philly.

Overnight snow was fluffy. I stayed at the Colonial Motel in Grand Gorge.







Only the blacks were open off the double. Sign at the base said "Experts Only." Think they were saving the blues for the weekend.








Blue sky peaking out around 2pm


----------



## Harvey

Looks good.

Is saving terrain for the weekend a thing at Plattekill?

View from the parking lot is one of my favorites. And the bar.


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Is saving terrain for the weekend a thing at Plattekill?
> 
> View from the parking lot is one of my favorites. And the bar.


I'm just guessing. There was plenty of snow on the blues that were closed. But they weren't groomed, so that's another factor.

There were more first timers than I expected. Meaning adults who had never been on skis before. A few were bringing their rental skis into the main room of the lodge. The magic carpet was busy all morning. Powder Puff was getting pretty busy after 12:30.


----------



## Brownski

How was the motel?


----------



## MarzNC

Brownski said:


> How was the motel?


Room was small, but clean and had everything I needed. I would stay at the Colonial Motel again. Apparently @Teledork stayed there too.

My reservation was originally for two nights. But it was easy to call and change to just one night after my plans for Sat changed.

Only issue was that the two places to eat were closed yesterday. The pizza place was closed for the week. The other place is closed Mondays and Thursdays at the moment. I had some food with me and supplemented with stuff from the gas station convenience store. Managed to do better than a hot dog for dinner.


----------



## Brownski

Seriously 
Get up here


----------



## Sbob

Brownski said:


> Seriously
> Get up here
> View attachment 13311



How’s the parking? I got an hour later start than I wanted to. Was back-and-forth about going to Platteville this week but looks like it might’ve been a good decision.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Sbob said:


> Are the woods safe to venture in?


Me tinks woods in the Cats are kinda shot unless we get another good storm. Unfortunately there is zero snowpack underneath what fell in this last storm. If you've got a good set of rock skis and don't mind frequent bites from all the snow snakes you could probably manage but I don't think it would be fun. I didn't venture off trail at the Belle once yesterday and still ended up with a core shot and a few scars from working the sides of trails.


----------



## Brownski

Yeah
Parking’s pretty full. Woods are not in


----------



## Sbob

Low Angle Life said:


> Me tinks woods in the Cats are kinda shot unless we get another good storm. Unfortunately there is zero snowpack underneath what fell in this last storm. If you've got a good set of rock skis and don't mind frequent bites from all the snow snakes you could probably manage but I don't think it would be fun. I didn't venture off trail at the Belle once yesterday and still ended up with a core shot and a few scars from working the sides of trails.


Yes I saw the webcam during the week. Pretty ugly


----------



## Sbob

Today was great in most places and bottomed out in a few others.
Plunge under the lift was great and Block buster was good too. 
I had to play on the giant whale up top. Still 8/10 despite the thin cover.


----------



## Harvey

Who's got tickets to the Plattekill patrol chicken dinner?


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> Who's got tickets to the Plattekill patrol chicken dinner?



I do- 3 of them



Brownski said:


> View attachment 13035


----------



## tirolski

2:40 pm screenshot


----------



## Harvey

I heard the skiing was pretty good today.

Who's coming to the Patrol Dinner tomorrow? (Bring cash I think, $15).

I'd like to be in the torchlight parade.


----------



## Brownski




----------



## Harvey

The band is all active duty nyc police and they crank

Torchlight at 8.





Well... it's a 22 hour day if I go to bed right now. Skied the whole day except for lunch. Almost everything was skiable. Then we rocked out to this band, I can't remember their name. They are all NYC cops. The cranked it sound bluesy not sure what you would call it. Pretty much as soon as they started playing people just moved the tables and started dancing. It was an overwhelming celebration of normalcy. And the torchlight parade.

I really expected icy skiing with all the rain, but the snow was great. Plattekill was BLOWING when we got there, they blew all night. Danielle told me they were glad temps were low enough at first chair so that the guns were still on. "Skiers love it when you make snow in March." You go girl.

Plattekill is having a great year and next year looks better.

Front page to follow.


----------



## Harvey

@Brownski and Harv on Block
photo courtesy of Jen K


----------



## Harvey

Somehow the lead singer/acoustic guitar player from Lonely Birds found our post on FB. I friended him and found this video...





This was kind of a hiphop or rap tune? Nuts!


----------



## tirolski

Ya gotta keep movin, just sayin.


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## MC2

Harvey said:


> Somehow the lead singer/acoustic guitar player from Lonely Birds found our post on FB. I friended him and found this video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was kind of a hiphop or rap tune? Nuts!


Not a House of Pain fan?


----------



## Harvey

MC2 said:


> Not a House of Pain fan?


Unknown. Post something in the music thread and I will tell you.

I'm thinking I want Lonely Birds at our annual meeting next year.


----------



## Teledork

Ooo, we’ll do it!!
FFJB


----------



## Teledork

Any word on the snow today?


----------



## Harvey

Who skied today? How was it?

12 inches 100% open!


----------



## Harvey




----------



## jyanno

Harvey said:


> Who skied today? How was it?
> 
> 12 inches 100% open!






nj flatlander had an amazing st. plattysday yesterday. no issues with roads / traffic / parking. no lift lines. was dumping all day. no wind on the double. Had the place to myself. Whiteout conditions throughout the day.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

It was incredible yesterday.


----------



## sig

TheGreatAbyss said:


> It was incredible yesterday.


Today didn’t suck. Fun day


----------



## Harvey

The first 6 laps this am were untracked and without competition.

I was thinking about @raisingarizona all am, the windblown was to die for...




2nd chair I was snoozing since I arrived 45 mins before these guys




In the end, I chose wisely for first run... Freefall, thanks @marcski.

When people who know INSIST, go with it.




Sean.

Again, when people who know INSIST, go with it. 

Riley and I did three runs on Northface, it added up to 3000 vert of untracked.




Northface




Rie-man








Right before my best "bump run" of the year.




Don't do it @Temp6!




Sigg - when you pronounce it correctly in Italian, the first G is silent


----------



## sig

Harvey said:


> The first 6 laps this am were untracked and without competition.
> 
> I was thinking about @raisingarizona all am, the windblow was to die for...
> 
> View attachment 13870
> 2nd chair I was snoozing since I arrived 45 mins before these guys
> 
> View attachment 13871
> 
> In the end, I chose wisely for first run... Freefall, thanks @marcski.
> 
> When people who know INSIST, go with it.
> 
> View attachment 13872
> 
> Sean. Again, when people who know INSIST, go with it.
> 
> Riley and I did three runs on Northface, it added up to 3000 vert of untracked.
> 
> View attachment 13873
> Northface
> 
> View attachment 13874
> Rie-man
> 
> View attachment 13875
> 
> View attachment 13876
> Right before my best "bump run" of the year.
> 
> View attachment 13877
> Don't do it @Temp6!
> 
> View attachment 13880
> Sigg


That’s me


----------



## Temp6

Just a classic platty day yesterday wow. Straight pow in the am, everywhere, and then it even corned up a bit with that spring sun blazing in the afternoon. Nice to finally meet you Harvey!


----------



## JohnyCatnip

No matter how many times Mother Nature tries to knock us down and melt the mountain, Platty finds a way to stand back up like Rocky Balboa and deliver a KO punch for the season. Yesterday was that day. Good times and fun turns were had all day.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Mother Nature is about to punch back though, not getting below freezing all week


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Mother Nature is about to punch back though, not getting below freezing all week



Laz told me they were going to blow last night, and he anticipated it would be the last time this season.


----------



## Teledork

Harvey said:


> Laz told me they were going to blow last night, and he anticipated it would be the last time this season.


Any chance they're going to open up this week?


----------



## Harvey

I wouldn't think so? Did they say something? I think they have 2 rentals this week. (@Robert is at today's rental.)

There is enough demand for mountain rentals now that Plattekill could probably go to 7 days a week ops next year. Laz didn't seem to want to do that, but it could happen. They have 25 rentals on the books now, but haven't started to book any on Wednesday. Yet.


----------



## Teledork

Harvey said:


> There is enough demand for mountain rentals now that Plattekill could probably go to 7 days a week ops next year.


Don't follow you. You mean they could rent it out 7 days a week? That'd kind of stink for the general public (although $38 a ticket would be sweet for anybody on the invite list).


----------



## Harvey

I highly doubt they would ever stop "normal" public operations Fri-Sun and Holidays. No season passes? Not likely.

The question is what happens on Monday-Thursday. Originally Monday's were rentals (I think?) and then Thursdays were added. Tues is likely to be used for rentals next year. At this moment Wednesdays are a day of rest, Plattekill is closed.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

I've enjoyed being a season pass holder to Platty this season, but a $750 season pass where the mountain is only open weekends and holidays is a steep ask. They were supposedly supposed to have Powder Days but they didn't seem to have any this year, and with that many private rentals the likelihood of them decreases. There were a few Sunday/Holiday Monday storms where I had to ski Belle the following day cause Platty was closed.

IMHO season pass holders should be allowed to ride on Private Rentals if it's a pow day. My 2 cents


----------



## tirolski

Why no Powder Days?
Harvey, just write him up some code so ya can do a Platty-fund-me for whenever the weather forecast says the place will ski well during a mid-week when it ain’t being rented.

There might be times during a season when the powder snow wouldn’t go to waste by a warm up before a weekend.
Just think Platty’s powder hounds FTW.


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> I've enjoyed being a season pass holder to Platty this season, but a $750 season pass where the mountain is only open weekends and holidays is a steep ask. They were supposedly supposed to have Powder Days but they didn't seem to have any this year, and with that many private rentals the likelihood of them decreases. There were a few Sunday/Holiday Monday storms where I had to ski Belle the following day cause Platty was closed.
> 
> IMHO season pass holders should be allowed to ride on Private Rentals if it's a pow day. My 2 cents



If you rented the mountain you might feel differently.

The pass may be a steep ask for many, but not enough to prevent Plattekill passes from selling out, the last two years. Right now the demand is there. Ask Laz to tell you the story about an epic passholder (father) trying to buy 5 season passes for his family at the end of January at full price. Apparently he'd arrived at Hunter at 8:30, with tickets and rentals got on the mountain and took one run by noon. They left and drove to Plattekill.

Wednesday's aside, the mountain is running close to capacity. If you owned Plattekill would you cut your prices?

Powderhounds are nice and all, but not essential to Plattekill's business.


----------



## x10003q

It is great to see Plattekill have great success, especially after all the whining about the $74 million NYS never spent (as I predicted) connecting Belleayre to Highmount and adding 2 lifts. FYI - the expansion was finally approved in Dec, 2015, 16 YEARS after the first permit applications. It is now 22 years since permiting started with no sign of a connection. Highmount closed in 1992, right around when Laz bought Plattekill. Laz's grandkids will be running Platty before NYS ever expands Belleayre.


----------



## Low Angle Life

x10003q said:


> It is great to see Plattekill have great success, especially after all the whining about the $74 million NYS never spent (as I predicted) connecting Belleayre to Highmount and adding 2 lifts. FYI - the expansion was finally approved in Dec, 2015, 16 YEARS after the first permit applications. It is now 22 years since permiting started with no sign of a connection. Highmount closed in 1992, right around when Laz bought Plattekill. Laz's grandkids will be running Platty before NYS ever expands Belleayre.


NYS will continue to make investments at Belle, this weekends crowds are a major justification for it, but really why would you invest in a pricey expansion if it also meant having to increase snow making capacity and lift access? Money is better spent continuing to make improvements to the core area before moving out to additional terrain like Highmount. It is a big enough mountain as is to spread the crowds out.

With the lack of snow and my Belle pass, I haven't make it to Platte once this season, I wish that weren't the case but I don't feel I've missed much, honestly I feel I've gotten the better deal. Plattekill needs to expand their snow making if they want to keep up, but I also understand that would also likely mean additional MTN Ops staff. I WOULD choose Plattekill over Belle if they had a similar percentage of terrain open during the low tide times but a season like the one we just had really shows that snow making firepower is THE MOST important investment moving forward, aside from good people that is. I think it also backs Harvey's point that powder hounds are far from essential for running a profitable operation.

Skiing also seems to be at capacity everywhere, there are enough butts for every chair, particularly when talking about that Cats.


----------



## Harvey

Low Angle Life said:


> Skiing also seems to be at capacity everywhere, there are enough butts for every chair, particularly when talking about that Cats.


Or beyond.

Laz has added more snowmaking every year he has turned a profit.

This year the cost of steel pipe is up 3x vs the recent past, so that may have an impact.

Personally I'm ok with the speed he is moving, and I will cry when Ridge and Freehall get manmade. 

I was lobbying hard yesterday afternoon! But when it comes to that kind of stuff, Laz is going to do what Laz is going to do.

On a related note, I met Winchcat Collin and told him to keep that damn thing out of the bumps on Plunge!


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Harvey said:


> Powderhounds are nice and all, but not essential to Plattekill's business.


Ultimately as a business you charge as much as you can to maximize your profit based on demand, and if people are willing to buy the season pass despite the limited days open, and inferior snow making compared to Belle then there's little reason to change the offering. I'll be buying another season pass next season but to be honest I probably only came out breaking even vs. buying day tickets. Like Low Angle I mostly skied Belle early season when all Platty had open was Powder Puff.

One of the few things I agree with Vail Resorts on is that the future of skiing is in season passes. It forces skiers to commit to the season through the good and the bad. I'm not sure what Platty's revenue breakdown is between day tickets and season passes, but for long term sustainability in the ski business lower consistent reliable revenue > spike demand just when it snows.


----------



## Harvey

The definition of "breaking even" is really at the root of this entire discussion.

Did the guy who spent the entire morning in line with his family count that day in his pass math / break even calculation?

If you have just as much fun at Belle (or where ever) and it's cheaper per day, go for it. I took six runs yesterday before anyone was even in line and I got more untracked the day after the storm than I did the whole day at Whiteface, skiing in the storm, the day before. I do my math differently than most, I'm guessing.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

I completely agree with you. And that's why I'll be buying another season pass to Platty, cause when it has snow the experience is amazing. Both on the mountain and in the lodge. But my point still stands that I could have had that same experience walking up to the ticket counter pre buying online for each day and came out the same - and that's dangerous for a mountain's sustainability in increasingly warm winters.

And yes I will still be going to Belle as well. I think the Platty + ORDA is a great NYski combo.


----------



## Temp6

Harvey said:


> Personally I'm ok with the speed he is moving, and I will cry when Ridge and Freehall get manmade.


That will be the end of an era. I think we are in sort of a transition period for many mountains and what’s obvious is that the powder hound and pure skiing experience is not congruent with the ski industry’s growth as a whole. 

It definitely makes me sad but at the end of the day families who serve us all gotta eat too. I can see a niche market opening up for uphill-only mountains that have far less overhead and just rely on natural snowfall. Check out Bluebird Backcountry in colorado as an example. Not sure if there’s any land left in the east for this type of thing to grow but if you want pure, natural, and uncrowded skiing, the modern ski resort is quickly becoming less and less a place to find it.


----------



## Harvey

+1

@Temp6 I wish we'd had a chance to really talk yesterday. I'll do better next time.



TheGreatAbyss said:


> I think the Platty + ORDA is a great NYski combo.



Ha, obviously I agree!


----------



## MarzNC

TheGreatAbyss said:


> One of the few things I agree with Vail Resorts on is that the future of skiing is in season passes. It forces skiers to commit to the season through the good and the bad. I'm not sure what Platty's revenue breakdown is between day tickets and season passes, but for long term sustainability in the ski business lower consistent reliable revenue > spike demand just when it snows.


I happened to be in the neighborhood and made a point to ski Plattekill on Friday, Feb. 25. Happened to be a powder day. But what impressed me was how many families with kids and beginners were around. Probably because it was the end of a school vacation week for the region. I'm talking about never-ever adult skiers who were renting skis . . . and bringing them into the lodge because they didn't know any better. The magic carpet was busy pretty much all morning, whether it was snowing or not. Presumably those people bought day tickets.

I originally intended to use the voucher from helping with the glade clearing in the fall. But that week was blacked out. That's one week when Plattekill is open every day. Presumably it's a money maker reguardless of whether or not there is fresh snow.

The tubing hill was also busy that Friday. Tubing is a big money maker. One family with two kids arrived an hour early for their tubing session. That's all they were going to do at Plattekill that day.


----------



## Ripitz

Temp6 said:


> I can see a niche market opening up for uphill-only mountains that have far less overhead and just rely on natural snowfall.


Dutch Hill, Prospect and Hogback have been doing that for a while. Greylock has been doing it since 1935.


----------



## Jersey Skier

TheGreatAbyss said:


> One of the few things I agree with Vail Resorts on is that the future of skiing is in season passes. It forces skiers to commit to the season through the good and the bad.


Not great for the future of the sport. I see season passes ever drawing in new skiers into the sport.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Jersey Skier said:


> Not great for the future of the sport. I see season passes ever drawing in new skiers into the sport.


Strongly disagree, you can sell cheap day tickets to beginners with limited terrain lift access. Ex: Platty Magic Carpet + maybe the triple, Sunway Chair at Gore, Whatever that slow ass chair at the bottom of Belle is called.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Harvey said:


> Personally I'm ok with the speed he is moving, and I will cry when Ridge and Freehall get manmade.


I'm not sure I understand this sentiment. When it snows 6 inches wouldn't you rather they have a base on them? As we've seen over this past season snow making capacity is critical.


----------



## Low Angle Life

TheGreatAbyss said:


> When it snows 6 inches wouldn't you rather they have a base on them?


You just summed up my entire season with one question lol. My close friend who I ski with often does not have a season pass anywhere. Every snow storm brought about the conversation; "yeah but wouldn't you rather there be a little base beneath what ever your turning on" this was usually met with the response; "yeah, but Plattekill..." 

I see both sides, my season pass created my bias.


----------



## Jersey Skier

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Strongly disagree, you can sell cheap day tickets to beginners with limited terrain lift access. Ex: Platty Magic Carpet + maybe the triple, Sunway Chair at Gore, Whatever that slow ass chair at the bottom of Belle is called.


Maybe it's because I don't live near any mountains, but the I don't know anyone who buys a season pass unless they have a second home at a mountain. Some have bought Epic or Icon because they do a week out West.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Jersey Skier said:


> Maybe it's because I don't live near any mountains, but the I don't know anyone who buys a season pass unless they have a second home at a mountain. Some have bought Epic or Icon because they do a week out West.


I'm also a Jersey Skier (Live in Maplewood) and I buy two season passes  I just stay wherever I can get a room and doesn't look like I'll get bed bugs. Though once my kid (maybe kids someday) is/are old enough to ski that will change. I have day tripped to Belle though.


----------



## Jersey Skier

TheGreatAbyss said:


> I'm also a Jersey Skier (Live in Maplewood) and I buy two season passes  I just stay wherever I can get a room and doesn't look like I'll get bed bugs. Though once my kid (maybe kids someday) is/are old enough to ski that will change. I have day tripped to Belle though.


I went thru the kid thing. From 3-11 he'd come ski with me. Once he was in middle school he said "I'll ski with you any day you pull me out of school, otherwise, I'd rather sleep late on weekends. But, I'll still ski when we're away on vacation."


----------



## Harvey

Low Angle Life said:


> You just summed up my entire season with one question lol. My close friend who I ski with often does not have a season pass anywhere. Every snow storm brought about the conversation; "yeah but wouldn't you rather there be a little base beneath what ever your turning on" this was usually met with the response; "yeah, but Plattekill..."
> 
> I see both sides, my season pass created my bias.



I don't totally get what you are saying, but here is my two cents.

If you have Face and Block and Plunge and Northface with snowmaking, and Freefall is all natural, what do you gain but putting snowmaking on Freefall? I would rather have one steep natural trail and 4 with snowmaking than 5 with snowmaking. Does that fifth trail really make the difference for you?

In terms of Ridge, as this weekend showed, 12 inches of natural on top of grass and nothing else, is enough to ski it. Laz wants snowmaking on it because he doesn't like having a sign on the double that says "experts only" half the season.

I believe that Freefall and Ridge will eventually have snowmaking. Maybe not this summer, which seems to be more focused on water storage.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Harvey said:


> If you have Face and Block and Plunge and Northface with snowmaking, and Freefall is all natural, what do you gain but putting snowmaking on Freefall? I would rather have one steep natural trail and 4 with snowmaking than 5 with snowmaking. Does that fifth trail really make the difference for you?


Yes 

Though I'd rather see Platty be able to blow snow on more then 1 trail at a time, rather then have snow gun coverage on every trail but still be rate limited.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Harvey said:


> I don't totally get what you are saying, but here is my two cents.
> 
> If you have Face and Block and Plunge and Northface with snowmaking, and Freefall is all natural, what do you gain but putting snowmaking on Freefall? I would rather have one steep natural trail and 4 with snowmaking than 5 with snowmaking. Does that fifth trail really make the difference for you?
> 
> In terms of Ridge, as this weekend showed, 12 inches of natural on top of grass and nothing else, is enough to ski it. Laz wants snowmaking on it because he doesn't like having a sign on the double that says "experts only" half the season.
> 
> I believe that Freefall and Ridge will eventually have snowmaking. Maybe not this summer, which seems to be more focused on water storage.


When looking at the entire mountain big picture I think it makes more of a difference. A few all natural jammers are critical but in a poor snow year the mountain that has 85%+ with manmade coverage is just way more appealing when compared to a mountain that only really has 60% max manmade coverage IMO. This all gets thrown out the window in a situation where there is 20"+ of natural in the picture. 

Think of it this way, would you be surprised that someone chose to ski or ride Belleayre over Plattekill on a day where everything between Overlook and Northface are out of the picture? You have Gore so this kind of thinking probably doesn't factor in, for us Cats exclusive folks it matters, I think?


----------



## Brownski

Snowmaking on Overlook should be the next priority in terms of laying pipe but I would still like to see more water storage and pumping capacity (+ more air of course). They need more overall firepower to take advantage of short weather windows.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Brownski said:


> I would still like to see more water storage and pumping capacity (+ more air of course). They need more overall firepower to take advantage of short weather windows.


I couldn't agree more. I know comparing Belle to Platty isn't "fair" as Belle has endless state backing, but when Belle had 5 "Black Diamonds" open and Platty just had Powder Puff lower face and shredded I went to Belle.

In terms of priorities I would add that those front 5 trails are what you see when you pull up and on the web cam. Platty just looks better when they have snow on them.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Snowmaking on Overlook should be the next priority in terms of laying pipe but I would still like to see more water storage and pumping capacity (+ more air of course). They need more overall firepower to take advantage of short weather windows.



This is right in line with current thinking.


----------



## MarzNC

Brownski said:


> Snowmaking on Overlook should be the next priority in terms of laying pipe but I would still like to see more water storage and pumping capacity (+ more air of course). They need more overall firepower to take advantage of short weather windows.


Being able to make snow on multiple trails without worrying about water makes a huge difference when conditions allow for 48-72 hours of continuous snowmaking. Also helps to have at least some automated snowguns. Especially the stick guns on the more mellow trails. Pretty neat to see 10-15 snow guns all start at the same time.

Wintergreen and Massanutten have continually added water capacity, automated snow guns, and sheer fire power over the last 10-15 years. The difference in the depth of the base they can create on core trails in 2022 compared to when I started skiing in the southeast is incredible. Both used to run out of water after about 36 hours.


----------



## Harvey

Low Angle Life said:


> When looking at the entire mountain big picture I think it makes more of a difference. A few all natural jammers are critical but in a poor snow year the mountain that has 85%+ with manmade coverage is just way more appealing when compared to a mountain that only really has 60% max manmade coverage IMO. This all gets thrown out the window in a situation where there is 20"+ of natural in the picture.



I'm all behind 85%. Just leave Freefall and Ridge.



Low Angle Life said:


> Think of it this way, would you be surprised that someone chose to ski or ride Belleayre over Plattekill on a day where everything between Overlook and Northface are out of the picture? You have Gore so this kind of thinking probably doesn't factor in, for us Cats exclusive folks it matters, I think?



Not surprised at all.

When you look at the crowds at mountains I will never ski, it's clear that the vast majority of skiers don't agree with me on much of anything.

If I lived in the Catskills, and I could ski weekdays, I'd get a pass to Belleayre or Hunter. If I could also ski most weekends, I'd get a Plattekill pass too. Actually I'd probably do what I do now, SKI3 and Plattekill.


----------



## x10003q

TheGreatAbyss said:


> I couldn't agree more. I know comparing Belle to Platty isn't "fair" as Belle has endless state backing, but when Belle had 5 "Black Diamonds" open and Platty just had Powder Puff lower face and shredded I went to Belle.
> 
> In terms of priorities I would add that those front 5 trails are what you see when you pull up and on the web cam. Platty just looks better when they have snow on them.


Belle does not have "endless state backing". This is a fallacy.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Harvey said:


> If I lived in the Catskills, and I could ski weekdays, I'd get a pass to Belleayre.


Maybe I haven't been on the craziest days but the crowds at Belle on the weekend days I have been haven't been too bad IMHO.


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Maybe I haven't been on the craziest days but the crowds at Belle on the weekend days I have been haven't been too bad IMHO.


I wasn't implying that Belle had bad lines. (I don't really know). I'd still probably ski Plattekill on weekends.


----------



## rebel1916

Harvey said:


> I wasn't implying to that Belle had bad lines. (I don't really know). I'd still probably ski Plattekill on weekends.


Belle has a lot to offer. The lines are always manageable, the snowmaking is great, they get the second best natural snow in the Cats, they have the second best trees in the Cats, they have the best cliffs in the Cats. Conversely, I would argue that the Gondy to nowhere has made it worse in a lot of ways, the tendency to overgroom and be very conservative with trail openings has made it worse in all ways, the shift to the base lodge from the mid mt lodge is a downgrade in atmosphere and $90+ is an outrageous price for a weekday. On balance I prefer Platty and will virtually always pick Platty on a weekend.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

rebel1916 said:


> On balance I prefer Platty and will virtually always pick Platty on a weekend.


I think we all agree when there's natural snow, hence the conversation above


----------



## Ripitz

The Gondy to no where is awesome. It pulls crowds away from other lifts. The delay in opening trails is good for the poachers. Not sure about the shift to the lower lodge. We still hang out at Overlook. I think Hunter wins in the cliff category. Platty will always be King.


----------



## Brownski

Ripitz said:


> I think Hunter wins in the cliff category.


And it used to do fine in the midweek crowds category too, though I haven't been there since Vail took over


----------



## rebel1916

Ripitz said:


> The Gondy to no where is awesome. It pulls crowds away from other lifts. The delay in opening trails is good for the poachers. Not sure about the shift to the lower lodge. We still hang out at Overlook. I think Hunter wins in the cliff category. Platty will always be King


One of the benefits of being a civil servant is skiing on weekdays. On weekdays, they run the ridiculous gondola and close the Tomahawk. Lapping the gondola sucks. Same goes for the bar at Overlook on weekdays. Patrol seems to care about poaching a lot more these days. Hunter has cliffs, but it rarely has snow and it doesn't really have glades surrounding said cliffs.


----------



## JTG

TheGreatAbyss said:


> I've enjoyed being a season pass holder to Platty this season, but a $750 season pass where the mountain is only open weekends and holidays is a steep ask.


It is. Not that it can’t be absolutely worth it. However, this year wasn’t all that kind on the snow front. A lack of natural and base in the woods all season really limits Platty’s appeal for me. While there were a few storms and some good days, given my family’s overall preference for WF/Placid I couldn’t make enough of them. I won’t break even on my pass this year, but that’s ok. Platty is the one place I don’t mind making that kind of donation, although I can’t see myself getting a pass again next year…..


----------



## Brownski

JTG said:


> Platty is the one place I don’t mind making that kind of donation, although I can’t see myself getting a pass again next year…..


I think a lot of people feel this way. Hopefully the mountain is aware of this. It’s not the same as getting your money’s worth out of the pass.


----------



## sig

Brownski said:


> I think a lot of people feel this way. Hopefully the mountain is aware of this. It’s not the same as getting your money’s worth out of the pass.


agreed. go there and throw some money around. we need this mountain to survive. its a gem


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

sig said:


> agreed. go there and throw some money around. we need this mountain to survive. its a gem


Between breakfast, lunch, and a beer or two I usually end up dropping $60+ when I walk into the place.


JTG said:


> A lack of natural and base in the woods all season really limits Platty’s appeal for me.


If Platty had better snowmaking and got Plunge, NorthFace, Block open by XMAS would that have changed your opinion or is it just about the woods?


----------



## JTG

TheGreatAbyss said:


> If Platty had better snowmaking and got Plunge, NorthFace, Block open by XMAS would that have changed your opinion or is it just about the woods?


I can’t say that more/better snowmaking wouldn’t make some kind of difference. Early season I just don’t make long trips north for the WROD and such. Being closer maybe I’d be inclined to do more early season skiing at Platty. However, if I’m going to ski groomers mid-season we head north for bigger mountains/more vertical. Platty is special, for me, when you hit a powder day and/or get in the woods. Snowmaking won’t help that much, and ma mature was stingy on that front this year!


----------



## MiSkier

Harvey said:


> .
> 
> I believe that Freefall and Ridge will eventually have snowmaking. Maybe not this summer, which seems to be more focused on water storage.


Didn't they start to dig a retention pond a number of years ago? Did they ever finish it?


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

JTG said:


> However, if I’m going to ski groomers mid-season we head north for bigger mountains/more vertical.


Funny, I feel the opposite. If conditions are hardpack and icy everywhere and all I'm going to be doing is groomers Platty's front 5 (if they are open) are steep and long enough that I don't feel like I need to drive the extra distance to WF or Gore. It's only when conditions are significantly better in the Daks that I'll make the extra drive.


----------



## JTG

I said we. 

If it was just me skiing, for a (singular) day on a weekend, I’ll stick close and hit Plattekill. Those are the days I have on my pass this year. However, if it’s a ski weekend with the family, that’s never going to happen at Platty.

With that said….when the woods aren’t in play, and it’s not a powder day, Platty is just small enough to allow me to get tired of skiing the same trails.


----------



## x10003q

MiSkier said:


> Didn't start to dig a retention pond a number of years ago? Did they ever finish it?


I think is does not hold water and it is too expensive to line. That hole was dug larger after one of the hurricanes/storms (around 2012) did major road damage in the area and the stone was needed to build the roads.


----------



## Brownski

I think a lot of that gravel was used to expand the parking lot, which is interesting because parking is probably the other major Limiting factor


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> I think a lot of that gravel was used to expand the parking lot, which is interesting because parking is probably the other major Limiting factor


Looks like the northernmost holds water from a google maps pic.




Belleayre’s approved UMP’s included a pond and later a pump house.
Don’t know if that stuff was completed though.
Should be somewhat similar soils.





						Belleayre Mountain Ski Center - Unit Management Plan
					






					www.dec.ny.gov


----------



## Sbob

tirolski said:


> Looks like the northernmost holds water from a google maps pic.
> View attachment 13934
> 
> Belleayre’s approved UMP’s included a pond and later a pump house.
> Don’t know if that stuff was completed though.
> Should be somewhat similar soils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belleayre Mountain Ski Center - Unit Management Plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dec.ny.gov


I believe I asked about the “pit” before and the responses were it was a small gravel quarry not a pond . IIRC


----------



## tirolski

Belleayre says they built a new pump house under recent improvements on their web page.
Don’t know about the pond. Never been to Belle nor Platty.
Platty is more my skistyle though.


----------



## MiSkier

Sbob said:


> I believe I asked about the “pit” before and the responses were it was a small gravel quarry not a pond . IIRC


I seem to remember a post or comment going back probably 10 years ago about a snowmaking pond being built and the new to them used snow guns they got.


----------



## JTG

This one is probably on me (the info may have been in the fine print)….but one more note about Platty season passes, which can hard enough to break even on with Friday thru Sunday operations, is now that we are in spring and could use more days (not less) to get after the snow before it melts….they move to weekends only, providing even less chance to make use of the pass. Like I said, maybe something I should have known…


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

I did not know that... Was thinking about taking Friday off if the weather looked good before the wash out.


----------



## JTG

Yeah, I probably would have tried to get up there Friday as well. By the weekend there may not be much left!


----------



## JTG

Did Harvey just say Plattekill is closed for a mountain rental tomorrow, Friday????

I know this winter hasn’t been great, but it seemed odd to me that they went to weekends only this soon. If part of that decision was to free up a Friday for a rental then it’s even worse than I thought….


----------



## x10003q

JTG said:


> Did Harvey just say Plattekill is closed for a mountain rental tomorrow, Friday????
> 
> I know this winter hasn’t been great, but it seemed odd to me that they went to weekends only this soon. If part of that decision was to free up a Friday for a rental then it’s even worse than I thought….


Weak sauce on Plattys part. They need to go full private.


----------



## ScottySkis

x10003q said:


> Weak sauce on Plattys part. They need to go full private.


+1 not on Facebook but on calendar on website that Saturday is next open day I agree wish they advertised that more I surprised to
And double chair is not open this weekend according to the website broken temp








The Ski Trail Report | Plattekill Mountain







plattekill.com


----------



## Teledork

Am I mad or has everyone’s grammar suddenly gone to complete hell?


----------



## NYSkiBlog

Fixed


----------



## Harvey

Plattekill very likely to open Saturday. Announcement should be soon.

Wedding today was able to go T2B with some grooming.

And yea, as you can see the bullwheel is fixed.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

The repair team from Hall Lift!


----------



## tirolski

NYSkiBlog said:


> View attachment 14283
> 
> Fixed


If it had a big hand and a little hand it’d look like a dang Swiss Watch.


----------



## Brownski

morning





afternoon


----------



## Sbob

3” ?


----------



## Harvey

Let's see pics from yesterday!


----------



## ScottySkis

Harvey said:


> Let's see pics from yesterday!


I put in platty best hill in Catskills yesterday in woodstove thread


----------



## tirolski

New article with Plattekill’s folks discussion.








Snow Job: Climate Change is Making Skiing an Uphill Climb - The Village Voice


•• All photographs by Michael Schwarz •• Eight inches of fresh powder blanketed Plattekill Mountain ski resort, in the Catskills, this past Presidents’ Day weekend....




www.villagevoice.com


----------



## Harvey

Bet a donut somebody is skiing up there.


----------



## Harvey

Plattekill has posted pass prices for next year.

New this season is a Friday only pass, in response to percieved demand. Deadline for early price is May 15.









Plattekill Lift Tickets


We're extending our pass deadline to make life easier.




plattekill.com


----------



## Brownski

I’m not sure a Friday pass is all that attractive. They should bring back the “$25 for the first 50 skiers“ specials- even if it has to go up a little. $35 or $45 maybe?


----------



## x10003q

Brownski said:


> I’m not sure a Friday pass is all that attractive. They should bring back the “$25 for the first 50 skiers“ specials- even if it has to go up a little. $35 or $45 maybe?


Yeah, especially if they start renting the area out on Fridays like they did this season.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

x10003q said:


> Yeah, especially if they start renting the area out on Fridays like they did this season.


Did they ever rent it out on a Friday?


----------



## x10003q

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Did they ever rent it out on a Friday?


Yes.


----------



## JTG

It seemed as though they just….ah….happened (?) to have a Friday rental the day before they went to Sat/Sun only. 

I watched people on the web cams that Friday. So, they did run lifts on a Friday that wasn’t available to pass holders.


----------



## Tjf1967

799 for a pass when you only have Saturday and Sunday to ski seems high.


----------



## JTG

It’s high even when you have Fri/Sat/Sun. Especially when you can spend a few bucks more and get a full, and much longer, season at three mountains. Or get Ikon and have even more at your disposal. Platty taking away a Friday here or there erodes the value further. The break even equation is poor at Platty, hence I’m not doing a pass there again. It’s still a really cool mountain, but especially as highlighted by the lack of snow this year…..I think they are getting a little too big for their britches from a pricing perspective.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

JTG said:


> It seemed as though they just….ah….happened (?) to have a Friday rental the day before they went to Sat/Sun only.
> 
> I watched people on the web cams that Friday. So, they did run lifts on a Friday that wasn’t available to pass holders.


Ahh I do kind of remember that. Yeah that's lame.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

JTG said:


> I think they are getting a little too big for their britches from a pricing perspective.


I'm debating renewing myself. On the one hand I agree that the [season price]/[number of ski days] probably doesn't pay off, but I had my best days of the season at Platty, and I don't want to get locked out when I do go. There's a value in peace of mind for me. 

If I wasn't tied down to the fam life and had the freedom to go as I pleased, I would also get an Ikon in lieu of a Platty season pass so I don't blame you.


----------



## Harvey

Um... am I imagining it or...


----------



## MiSkier

Harvey said:


> View attachment 14589
> Um... am I imagining it or...


Sure looks like it. I don’t think this would be the first time Laz or his family has made turns after they were done for the season


----------



## Harvey

MiSkier said:


> Sure looks like it. I don’t think this would be the first time Laz or his family has made turns after they were done for the season


They have definitely skied since close this season, I've seen the pics. Laz confirms.


----------



## MiSkier

Harvey said:


> They have definitely skied since close this season, I've seen the pics. Laz confirms.


One of the perks of own your own ski area


----------



## MarzNC

JTG said:


> It’s high even when you have Fri/Sat/Sun. Especially when you can spend a few bucks more and get a full, and much longer, season at three mountains. Or get Ikon and have even more at your disposal. Platty taking away a Friday here or there erodes the value further. The break even equation is poor at Platty, hence I’m not doing a pass there again. It’s still a really cool mountain, but especially as highlighted by the lack of snow this year…..I think they are getting a little too big for their britches from a pricing perspective.


Supply and demand. Especially if the idea is to keep the number of people on the slope to a comfortable size.

Plattekill is a family business that intends to be around for the long term. It's not about maximizing the number of people happy to drive because it's a cheap season pass or lift ticket.

I had a free voucher from helping out during the fall work day. But that was blacked out during the Pres. Day week. I paid for a lift ticket to ski on a powder Friday at the end of an Indy Pass ski safari to the Berkshires. It was well worth it!


----------



## dubstar

Heavy flooding at the base last week. It's on Facebook.


----------



## Brownski

Yeah, parts of the lodge got hammered, including the patrol room. It looks like some expensive shit unfortunately


----------



## Harvey

MarzNC said:


> powder Friday


2/25? Did I see those pics?


----------



## Harvey

TGA please summarize the current (NY) state of skiing.



TheGreatAbyss said:


> On the one hand I agree that the [season price]/[number of ski days] probably doesn't pay off, but I had my best days of the season at Platty, and I don't want to get locked out when I do go.



Nailed it. It's all about which "hand" you care about most.

How many days did you get?


----------



## MarzNC

Harvey said:


> 2/25? Did I see those pics?


Yep, you did.









						Plattekill Conditions
					

Anyone planning on skiing Platty on Sat, Feb. 26, or Sun, Feb. 27?  I'll be finishing up an Indy ski safari in the area that weekend.  Haven't picked the date for Platty yet. Exact plans will depend on the weather.




					nyskiblog.com


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Harvey said:


> How many days did you get?


To be honest I didn't track it, but If I had to guess I would say maybe 6 or 7 times this season? Maybe less? My first trip wasn't until MLK when they got the double open, and then my last was the March 12th storm which was the best day of the season for me. 

That being said I took a surprise trip out west that cut out 3 weekends of prime mid season East Coast skiing for me.


----------



## JTG

MarzNC said:


> Supply and demand. Especially if the idea is to keep the number of people on the slope to a comfortable size.
> 
> Plattekill is a family business that intends to be around for the long term. It's not about maximizing the number of people happy to drive because it's a cheap season pass or lift ticket.
> 
> I had a free voucher from helping out during the fall work day. But that was blacked out during the Pres. Day week. I paid for a lift ticket to ski on a powder Friday at the end of an Indy Pass ski safari to the Berkshires. It was well worth it!


Eh.

Listen, I love Plattekill. I sing its’ praises all the time. I’ve also done the work day thing in October. I love the vibe. I love the trees. I get what they are trying to do, mostly. I’m also not looking for a cheap season pass. Heck, I’m probably the very skier that Plattekill should be targeting. I had no problem falling well short of break even on my season pass this year, because it’s a mountain I’m happy to support.

However, I won’t do it again. I’ve got no problem with the price of their day ticket, so that’s the way I’ll go in the future.

Supply and demand will only take you so far. The break even point on a Plattekill season pass is worse than any other pass I’ve purchased. You have limited days to achieve it as well. Then this season some of the down sides showed themselves more. The mountain stealing an operating Friday from its season pass holders was a real disappointment. Not the day itself, but the indication of it. Take from your paid customers to line your pockets with a rental? I still shake my head. But more so than that, the impacts that a bad snow year can have on Platty were highlighted this year. A short season with practically no tree skiing. There’s not much they can do about that. It’s likely to happen more in the future. For me, that’s enough to spook me off a season pass.

Not that it matters. They will sell plenty and do just fine. I’ll still support the place and get my days in.


----------



## Brownski

That’s fair. The Freedom Pass softened the blow in the past. A couple days at Magic was a real added value that I appreciated. And we shouldn’t brush past keeping the day ticket at a reasonable price. That is a BIG DEAL and should be lauded.


----------



## JTG

Lauding Platty for keeping the day price at $85?

For a small mountain with two lifts that only operates 3 days (or less) a week?

You really think they could get $100+ a day, for that?

I don’t.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Once there's snow on the trails I'd rather spend $85 at Platty than $120 at overcrowded hunter.


----------



## Campgottagopee

JTG said:


> Lauding Platty for keeping the day price at $85?


Man, shit, as in everything, is out of control crazy expensive. Including skiing. What does 85 bucks even buy you at the grocery store nowAdays? 
For the first time in 30 years I won't have a pass at my beloved Greek Peak. It's 700 now and I can't justify that price. When I want to ski I'll pay window price.


----------



## Harvey

I think Belle was $95 this year. Couldn't find Windham or Hunter on the website. Looks like GP was $86.

I can't remember the last time I bought a day ticket. Probably at Killington or McCauley or Snow Ridge.


----------



## dubstar

Windham will kill you if you don't buy ahead and pay attention to the RED / Green day capacity calendar. However, if you are able to purchase ahead of time, I saw tickets as low as $67 this past season. The Green Day 3-Play pass at $179 was also a great deal, working out to $59. 66 per day. Early purchase season passes are also decently priced, especially if you're able to make use of it the during the current season spring (I got six days in already on my $1,299 no-blackout pass for next year). 

The downside is the $145 full price ticket or sell-out if you can't make those other options work. Great coverage this year, so no complaints from me. Snowing hard the last two weekends of the season (and opening day 11/26/21) with 23 trails, 2 parks, 3 lifts, and 165 acres of terrain open on the final day. 

Looking forward to more days at Plattekill next year, which as you know also offers pre-purchase single day discounts.


----------



## dubstar

Probably been posted already, but just read this about Windham's Whiteway Triple supposedly heading to Plattekill:


----------



## Harvey

Looks like it is out. 

I'd hoped originally it was replacement parts for the sunny side, but alas no.

I totally get it, but I'll be sad if or when it really happens.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Looks like it is out.
> 
> I'd hoped originally it was replacement parts for the sunny side, but alas no.
> 
> I totally get it, but I'll be sad if oe when it really happens.


Why replace a “newer” (2002) double when there’s a triple (1974) Sunshine that’s older?








Plattekill Mountain, NY


Click on a lift’s name for pictures. View in fullscreen↗




liftblog.com












Whiteway – Windham Mountain, NY


Visit the post for more.




liftblog.com




The triple coming out of Windham only went 389 ft up.
I’m not a ski lift engineer but did ride @ Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## dubstar

Has Plattekill ever mentioned expansion? Is there room for a third lift if so?


----------



## Harvey

Laz has his eye on land next door that is part of an estate. It's pretty big and would increase his advertised vert.

I don't believe that this is about that.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Is this just to replace the chairs themselves, vs the whole lift?


----------



## MiSkier

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Is this just to replace the chairs themselves, vs the whole lift?


I don’t think you can just put a 3 person chair on a lift that was designed for a two person chair unless you keep the capacity the same. The motor and brake system may not be up to the extra people


----------



## Brownski

MiSkier said:


> I don’t think you can just put a 3 person chair on a lift that was designed for a two person chair unless you keep the capacity the same. The motor and brake system may not be up to the extra people


You might be able to. I don’t know the history of the double well enough to say. It might have extra weight capacity and horsepower built in or it may have originally had a longer line wherever it came from which would have the same effect. There are a lot of variables.


----------



## Harvey

The way I understand it, an engineer is on it.

It's easy to keep capacity the same, there must be more to it than that?

I don't think the goal is to raise capacity, but to have larger chairs.


----------



## Brownski

As far as you know the plan is to hang those chairs on the double though?


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> Laz has his eye on land next door that is part of an estate. It's pretty big and would increase his advertised vert.


We've been hearing about that land next door for quite a while. Is it any closer to happening?


----------



## Harvey

Not to my knowledge.

It was only relevant in context of a third lift.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Harvey said:


> I don't think the goal is to raise capacity, but to have larger chairs.


So less frequent larger chairs? What be the advantage of that? Less chairs to service?


----------



## x10003q

TheGreatAbyss said:


> So less frequent larger chairs? What be the advantage of that? Less chairs to service?


It could be something as simple as the triple chairs are newer and need less maintenance.


----------



## snoloco

It is possible to convert a double to a triple, as long as the line gauge is wide enough for clearance purposes, and the drive can handle the load. I believe Hall used the same line gauge on their doubles and triples, so you can convert one by simply changing the chairs. This actually happened at Hunt Hollow and Shawnee Peak, where Hall doubles were converted to triples by CTEC, but still use the original towers.


----------



## Harvey

The double chairs are in good shape. Many have been replaced recently.

I learned last year while the chairs do have value, most of the value lies in the grips. Good chairs with bad grips aren't worth much and good grips on bad chairs do have value.

I also learned recently that the double and triple have different haul rope diameters. The triple chairs from Windham fit the double, not the current triple.

Personally I don't see any reason why you'd need to increase the uphill capacity of the double. I've never seen a line on the double outside of a line for first chair on a powder day. 

i believe the thinking is triples have more room and skiers like it.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Harvey said:


> I learned last year while the chairs do have value, most of the value lies in the grips


You should post the independent-ski-area best practices that Laszlo has shared with you, or at least the Top Ten.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> I've never seen a line on the double outside of a line for first chair on a powder day.


I have seen the line all the way back to the old trail map, not that it amounted to all that much time waiting. It moved pretty quick even then


----------



## tirolski

Increase in max lift capacity by 50% if ya go to triple chairs from double chairs, all else being equal.


----------



## Campgottagopee

jamesdeluxe said:


> You should post the independent-ski-area best practices that Laszlo has shared with you, or at least the Top Ten.


Concur with this


----------



## Harvey

I would have to guess at it, and I know I don't have ten.

Don't borrow money. Each year spend a portion of profit on infrastructure (aka snowmaking etc). If there is no profit don't spend it.

Guests buy the experience. Maintain yield to maintain the experience.

"Modernize, don't corporatize."*

*He actually said this when asking my opinion (gasp) on the double. 

FWIW I am lobbying for the double to the end. I am not hopeful about the outcome. Important to note, my preference is a romantic ideal, his call will be a business decision. And yea, it's his money.


----------



## JTG

Harvey said:


> The double chairs are in good shape. Many have been replaced recently.
> 
> I learned last year while the chairs do have value, most of the value lies in the grips. Good chairs with bad grips aren't worth much and good grips on bad chairs do have value.
> 
> I also learned recently that the double and triple have different haul rope diameters. The triple chairs from Windham fit the double, not the current triple.
> 
> Personally I don't see any reason why you'd need to increase the uphill capacity of the double. I've never seen a line on the double outside of a line for first chair on a powder day.
> 
> i believe the thinking is triples have more room and skiers like it.


Sounds like the lift at Windham from which these chairs are coming was short, probably shorter than the Platty double. Triple chairs….but fewer of them than the current number of double chairs….may equal the same capacity??


----------



## Brownski

So many questions


----------



## tirolski

Screenshot webcam 3:20 4/19. Should be more by tomorrow.


----------



## dubstar

https://www.instagram.com/stories/plattekill_mtn/2820020170105212600/

IG story 8-10" a few hours ago.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

*THANKS for an Amazing Season!*

A HUGE THANK YOU to each and every guest that came to Plattekill this winter and supported our family mountain.

We hope you enjoyed your time here and we hope to see you again next winter! We've got lots of BIG Improvements in store for next season. Stay tuned to our social media for all the updates. Have a great summer...and we'll see you when the snow flies !

*22/23 Season Passes On Sale*
LOWEST RATES FOR 10 MORE DAYS! *

BEST way to SAVE for the upcoming winter....
Passes are valid ANYTIME - no blackout dates!
Straight to lifts - no lift ticket check-in lines, NO advance reservations needed!
20% off tune-ups and wax services!
10% off private lessons! FREE tickets at partnering mountains!
* (Rates increase 5/16/22)

*BUY NOW!*



Store - Plattekill


----------



## 2000yroldskier

Clicked to see the prices and was mildly surprised Platty early season pass is 739. For comparison Whitefish Mt. pass is 719 early price thru 9/30.


----------



## Flying Z

Id probably compare it to Magic. same type of mountain with same operating schedule. It's 649 at Magic.


----------



## Harvey

Does Magic spin on Thursdays?


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> Does Magic spin on Thursdays?


I believe so


----------



## Harvey

NYSkiBlog said:


> *22/23 Season Passes On Sale*
> LOWEST RATES FOR 10 MORE DAYS! *
> 
> BEST way to SAVE for the upcoming winter....
> Passes are valid ANYTIME - no blackout dates!
> Straight to lifts - no lift ticket check-in lines, NO advance reservations needed!
> 20% off tune-ups and wax services!
> 10% off private lessons! FREE tickets at partnering mountains!
> * (Rates increase 5/16/22)
> 
> *BUY NOW!*
> 
> 
> 
> Store - Plattekill


Bump at the deadline.


----------



## Plattekill

Tomorrow we are attending the funeral for Gary Hinkley, the founder of Plattekill Mountain, who fought a valiant fight against cancer the last couple of years. A mere 3 years ago he skied every day achieving his goal of 20 runs per day over 60 days we were open. 1200 runs, and each day all completed before noon, when his wife Bonnie would meet him at the lodge for a hot dog. Then they would both go home together. He would wait for no one and lived by the creed, talk on the lifts. His runs at 82 years of age were non-stop top to bottom. He did this every year. 

He was also quite a dancer and he and Bonnie would be seen frequently cutting it up at local events including the annual ski patrol chicken bbq at Plattekill. We remained friends all through the years of my ownership and both Bonnie and Gary had lifetime privileges at the mountain. It's the least we could do considering Gary did all the heavy lifting building the ski area in 1958 and continuing to improve it through 1974 when the triple chair lift was installed and that side of the mountain was developed. May Gary rest in peace and ski for ever in the heavens and shake out a little snow on his beloved mountain.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

> (from the fire story on the main page): With all of that going on, Plattekill is in the midst of a trail and snowmaking expansion.



This is the first I am hearing of this. Are there more details somewhere?


----------



## Harvey

Always feel free to drop a front page link in here. 









Plattekill: Lightning Strikes


At 5:45 pm a neighbor saw smoke and called it in.




nyskiblog.com





They're widening and rounding corners on PowderPuff. And replacing a ton of pipe on that trail.

The rest is shrouded in secrecy. Come to the cardinal to learn more.


----------



## Brownski

Harvey said:


> Come to the cardinal to learn more


Or maybe you could show up to the glade clearing day… I’ve seen some pics of the Powder Puff widening. Shouldn’t be all that big a deal. If they’re gonna be luring all these new skiers to the place, they need to make the easy trails easier I guess.


----------



## Harvey

Plattekill people...

I would appreciate it if you would like and share this post:






登录 Facebook


登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




www.facebook.com





Not sure what the Chinese is but it is an NYSB FB post.

(Twitter to follow)


----------



## Harvey

With an assist from @ScottySkis:






登录 Facebook


登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




www.facebook.com


----------



## NYSkiBlog




----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Any word on when Platty is going to turn on the guns?


----------



## Harvey

First week in December? Just a guess.


----------



## Harvey

Your sad face inspired me to reach out to Laz. My bad I was wrong:

"We start after they read our electric meter this month on the 21st."

Which makes complete sense.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Thanks for reaching out Harv! Out of curiosity, what does the electric meter read do?


----------



## Harvey

Most electric providers determine your rate per KWH based on your peak usage for the month.

If they read the meter on 11/21, and you started blowing on 11/20, then the entire previous month is billed at a much higher rate.

This is why, traditionally, everyone stops blowing around the same time, the end of Presidents week. If you blow a single day after the meter is read, the whole month of march is much more expensive.

Not exactly sure why it is this way, but I have heard this from Mike Pratt, Laz and many other GMs.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Thank you for that context!


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Most electric providers determine your rate per KWH based on your peak usage for the month.
> 
> If they read the meter on 11/21, and you started blowing on 11/20, then the entire previous month is billed at a much higher rate.


Electro-crypto mining is cheaper at certain times too, allegedly.YMMV.


----------



## Plattekill

It's dumping here.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Anyone know the status of the double? If the upcoming storm delivers will it be ready to spin?


----------



## olddogbmxer

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Anyone know the status of the double? If the upcoming storm delivers will it be ready to spin?


Saw Laz on Saturday and he advised they expect it to be up and ready by Christmas.


----------



## DomB

olddogbmxer said:


> Saw Laz on Saturday and he advised they expect it to be up and ready by Christmas.


Right now it looks like there could be two big storms before then so hopefully mother nature helps out.


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Mother Nature helps fix the lift?


----------



## MC2

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Mother Nature helps fix the lift?


She broke it in the first place. Only fair if she fixes it


----------



## tirolski

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Mother Nature helps fix the lift?


If ya consider repairmen and/or repairwomen with parts Mother Nature then yes indeed.


----------



## Brownski

Looks like Sunday- maybe- for a soft opening. They’re gonna make the call on Saturday.









The Ski Trail Report | Plattekill Mountain







plattekill.com


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

do we know what a "soft" opening is?


----------



## Harvey

TheGreatAbyss said:


> do we know what a "soft" opening is?


12 inches of new snow? My guess is it means the triple, and if it's only 6 inches they might pull the plug.

I'm surely considering the drive. I think it could be historic.


----------



## Brownski

Don't expect too much- and note that they said “tentative” seems like they’re leaving open the possibility of putting it off. Final decision on Saturday


----------



## Shaneskier

Brownski said:


> Don't expect too much- and note that they said “tentative” seems like they’re leaving open the possibility of putting it off. Final decision on Saturday


You guys think they will give me a hard time for skinning up on Saturday (double side)?


----------



## tirolski

Shaneskier said:


> You guys think they will give me a hard time for skinning up on Saturday (double side)?


Have ya called them?








Uphill Policy | Plattekill Mountain







plattekill.com


----------



## Brownski

Shaneskier said:


> You guys think they will give me a hard time for skinning up on Saturday (double side)?


Yes


----------



## Shaneskier

Not yet I will try them today. Didn't realize they had a policy. Hopefully they let me. The cams look unreal. Really can't believe Saturday isn't happening.... shame


----------



## Shaneskier

why is that? I've been a loyal plattekill skier they have never given me any problems skinning or hiking. It was april tho


----------



## tirolski

Shaneskier said:


> Really can't believe Saturday isn't happening.... shame


Everyday is Groundhog Saturday... when yer retired.


----------



## Brownski

Call ahead for sure. There has been careless behavior around groomers and such in recent years is what I heard








Uphill Policy | Plattekill Mountain







plattekill.com


----------



## Shaneskier

no one there. I left a voicemail. I think ill go and say I tired and ill keep 30 bucks in my pocket. Just would be brutal to drive 2:45 min and get denied. I think im good


----------



## Ripitz

Shaneskier said:


> no one there. I left a voicemail. I think I’ll go and say I tired and I’ll keep 30 bucks in my pocket. Just would be brutal to drive 2:45 min and get denied. I think im good


It’s private property and there have been incidents. Don’t ruin it for others. Definitely get permission first. If they don’t allow there’s plenty of public space to skin in the surrounding countryside.


----------



## Shaneskier

Ripitz said:


> It’s private property and there have been incidents. Don’t ruin it for others. Definitely get permission first. If they don’t allow there’s plenty of public space to skin in the surrounding countryside.


Can you recommend public space ? It would be appreciated


----------



## Ripitz

Shaneskier said:


> Can you recommend public space ? It would be appreciated


Sorry bro, this place is cutthroat. (Joking, PMd)


----------



## tirolski

Shaneskier said:


> no one there. I left a voicemail. I think ill go and say I tired and ill keep 30 bucks in my pocket. Just would be brutal to drive 2:45 min and get denied. I think im good


There’s always the liability thingy 🍺.
Better get permissions with them first.


----------



## MC2

Shaneskier said:


> Can you recommend public space ? It would be appreciated











Bearpen: The Original Beast of the East


"The one that got away."




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Ripitz

MC2 said:


> Bearpen: The Original Beast of the East
> 
> 
> "The one that got away."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


There is adjoining private property there. Please be careful of your route. Best to pop in at Bearpen Sports, if it’s the weekend, buy a ticket and get permission from the Rennels.

Old Lift.




You can see the Country Club from there!


----------



## Shaneskier

Ripitz said:


> There is adjoining private property there. Please be careful of your route. Best to pop in at Bearpen Sports, buy a ticket and get permission from the Rennels, if it’s the weekend.
> View attachment 16826


Skinnable route from bearpen mountain sports?


----------



## Ripitz

Shaneskier said:


> Skinnable route from bearpen mountain sports?


Yes. There’s the public snowmobile trail or you can go in from their XC trails with permission. No more tips.


----------



## Shaneskier

Ripitz said:


> Yes. There’s the public snowmobile trail or you can go in from their XC trails with permission. No more tips.


Ok nice good to know !


----------



## gorgonzola

With no base will Catskill BC be in play even with 12"+ dense snow


----------



## Ripitz

gorgonzola said:


> With no base will Catskill BC be in play even with 12"+ dense snow


People do crazy things when they’re horny.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> People do crazy things when they’re horny.


That right there explains a lot. 
Same with most animals,
YMMV.


----------



## Shaneskier

gorgonzola said:


> With no base will Catskill BC be in play even with 12"+ dense snow


With rock skis anything is possible


----------



## gorgonzola

wish I had rock knees!


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Final decision on Saturday


If it comes early enough I'll drive down.


----------



## Ripitz

Shaneskier said:


> Skinnable route from bearpen mountain sports?


There’s a Bearpen Conditions thread. Refresh it if you make the trek.








Bearpen Conditions


CURRENT CONDITIONS : 8 inches of snow and counting! The Friday night storm left us with plenty of snow to open for snow tubing/sledding, cross country skiing, snowshoeing, and fat tire biking this weekend (Saturday, January 16th - Monday, January 18th). We are working to clear the Ice Skating...




nyskiblog.com


----------



## Low Angle Life

Tide is still low, I would no advise hitting unmanaged woods in the Cats right now, this storm brought about 18" to 20" to most terrain over 2,000ft but that was on top of nothing. That and you will get caught in the untracked, the stuff is just about as dense as it gets.


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> Tide is still low, I would no advise hitting unmanaged woods in the Cats right now, this storm brought about 18" to 20" to most terrain over 2,000ft but that was on top of nothing. That and you will get caught in the untracked, the stuff is just about as dense as it gets.


Wrong thread


----------



## Tjf1967

Ripitz said:


> People do crazy things when they’re horny.


Stoken like a horn dog


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> Uphill Policy | Plattekill Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plattekill.com



That's pretty clear.

Here's this:


----------



## Brownski

Tomorrow is confirmed via instagram. Uphill apparently allowed on the double side as per their policy ($30)


----------



## NYSkiBlog

Photo text from @Scottski63


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> View attachment 16893
> Photo text from @Scottski63


Attaboy 👍 👍


----------



## Temp6




----------



## Brownski

A couple pics from today. We got to meet The Great Abyss, which was very cool


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

> We got to meet The Great Abyss, which was very cool



Got to meet an NySkiBlog living legend today


----------



## Brownski

TheGreatAbyss said:


> Got to meet an NySkiBlog living legend today


Thanks. Hardly a legend, though. I’ll try to have Dangerboy along next time. The kids developing quite a following.


----------



## Brownski

Also, my legs hurt


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> Also, my legs hurt


Ya also know there’s non-toxic remedies.


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> A couple pics from today. We got to meet The Great Abyss, which was very cool
> 
> View attachment 16914
> 
> View attachment 16915
> 
> View attachment 16916
> 
> View attachment 16917
> 
> View attachment 16921
> 
> View attachment 16918


Great shots!


----------



## Brownski

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CmaKUx3oIQO


----------



## NYSkiBlog

AWESOME.

Load test tomorrrow.


----------



## Shaneskier

NYSkiBlog said:


> AWESOME.
> 
> Load test tomorrrow.


Huge. Thoughts on how this rain will affect terrain for monday the 26th. There is a lot of snow still out there and looks like there could be some backside snow friday of 3-6 inches. Think we will be skiing the double side?

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## Brownski

Hard to say. I’m holding out hope but the weather enthusiasts here seem pretty pessimistic


----------



## NYSkiBlog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606015398901698560


----------



## Shaneskier

NYSkiBlog said:


>


Oh man ! We are back


----------



## Shaneskier

Any idea if terrain will be open off the double tomorrow?


----------



## Brownski

Based on IG, I’m guessing yes but I don’t actually know


----------



## Harvey

I'm hesitant to reach out on Christmas Day. It's been a tough month and I'm sure Laz could use a break.

The conditions page (updated 12/22 or 23?) implies the double will spin but I'm wondering. Have they blown on the double side? If so I haven't seen it.

If there is no manmade base, so I don't know how they would groom it. Logical to assume there is a crust with some dust. Maybe you could groom Ridge.


----------



## Brownski

I think I saw Northface on there but it’s hard to tell. Visibility was low


----------



## Harvey

Looks like it is spinning. Check the lineup:









The Ski Trail Report | Plattekill Mountain







plattekill.com


----------



## Shaneskier

Wow that’s amazing ! Merry Christmas !


----------



## Brownski

What a day. I am wiped


----------



## Shaneskier

Freshies on free fall all morning !


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Nice!

Did it snow or from the last storm?


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Heading to the Cats for two days, so what is actually open and or skiable at platty right now? I keep reading different things that don't match the website. Plunge and Free?


----------



## Brownski

The triple side was in great shape already when I was there. Natural cover on the double side was still pretty good on Monday though it was thin. They were lighting up the guns on Northface as I left. I would guess they’ve gotten to Plunge by now but can’t say for sure


----------



## Brownski

I kind of like this shot from Monday


----------



## Harvey

All I really want is 8-12 inches of new snow, on top of a crusty base, so I can ski Ridge Run on my birthday.


----------



## Brownski

Today


----------



## TheGreatAbyss

Was there yesterday, North face was super fun with the whales and soft snow, but there was a bit of a funnel like vibewith the weather


----------

